# The Lifestyle Lounge Convo: DDJ 2024



## Yamato (Jan 21, 2021)

Ima be very disappointed if that was the case.


Any positive things happen last year for you guys and what are you looking forward to this year?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Velvet (Jan 21, 2021)

*Yeeeeeeeet!  *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Jan 23, 2021)

New convo thread 



Yamato said:


> Any positive things happen last year for you guys and *what are you looking forward to this year?*


Not entirely sure but generally, some peace and more normalcy would be good 

Maybe more forum events here this year. Last year was understandably almost void of events as compared to 2019. But then again, getting alot busier this year so may not have time to participate as much


----------



## Velvet (Jan 23, 2021)

* I'm looking forward to opening the cooking contest again aaaa!

I have new pan and stuff and I am itching to try it out!*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 24, 2021)

Can we make threads about drugs and psychedelics here or is that frowned upon?


----------



## Delta Shell (Jan 26, 2021)

Haha 2021 is off to a way worse start for me so far.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Jan 26, 2021)

Looking forward to traveling again. Even if it ends up being domestic, I'd settle for a trip to Northern Ireland or Scotland.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Jan 26, 2021)

Also time for a new section banner. It's bad luck leaving Christmas stuff up past twelfth night (5th Jan)


----------



## Mider T (Jan 27, 2021)

RemChu said:


> Can we make threads about drugs and psychedelics here or is that frowned upon?


----------



## ~M~ (Jan 28, 2021)

RemChu said:


> Can we make threads about drugs and psychedelics here or is that frowned upon?


I think there's been threads about marijuana in this section. Hope that helps.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Jan 29, 2021)

Hi all, how have you been? Dropping by for a while 

Also, gamers, come share your ingame ss for this week's POTW 




Velvet said:


> * I'm looking forward to opening the cooking contest again aaaa!
> 
> I have new pan and stuff and I am itching to try it out!*





Vagrant Tom said:


> Looking forward to traveling again. Even if it ends up being domestic, I'd settle for a trip to Northern Ireland or Scotland.


Nice plans 



Delta Shell said:


> Haha 2021 is off to a way worse start for me so far.


Hopefully things perk up, new month soon

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Jan 30, 2021)

Mysticreader said:


> Hopefully things perk up, new month soon


Thank you, that's very kind

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## MrPopo (Jan 30, 2021)

RemChu said:


> Can we make threads about drugs and psychedelics here or is that frowned upon?


Do it !


----------



## Raiden (Jan 31, 2021)

Raiden said:


> Also this guy does a ton of boxing interviews.




Question. Can you guys click on this link? This guy had one of my favorite instagram pages and it seems he deleted his account. @Mider T @Cardboard Tube Knight @New Folder. Lemme know. Either that or he blocked me. and i would be pissed if that's the case.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 31, 2021)

He hates you.


















J/k
Think he deleted it.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 31, 2021)

Oh my God. My stomach dropped.

I would have been so angry.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Raiden (Jan 31, 2021)

It makes sense. He tagged Andre Ward for something he said on ESPN and said he disagreed. Andre Ward logged in and responded. He said something like, "I don't play that boi." Might have been embarrassed or something.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 31, 2021)

Raiden said:


> Question. Can you guys click on this link? This guy had one of my favorite instagram pages and it seems he deleted his account. @Mider T @Cardboard Tube Knight @New Folder. Lemme know. Either that or he blocked me. and i would be pissed if that's the case.


Maybe it's hidden or the person went private if that's an Instagram thing, but I can't see it either.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Feb 3, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Feb 3, 2021)

Bobby's drawing is inspiring and makes me want to research the subject matter. How can something that provokes such feelings not be art?


----------



## Nep Nep (Feb 3, 2021)

Fire that art teacher. That picture is beautiful. 
Hang it in the fucking Museum of Fine Arts


----------



## 海外ニキ (Feb 4, 2021)

And then Bobby went on to make exceeding more money for his work than his dead end job art school teacher.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 4, 2021)

Nep Nep said:


> Fire that art teacher. That picture is beautiful.
> Hang it in the fucking Museum of Fine Arts


Fine Museum of Fucking Arts*

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 5, 2021)

Gawr Gura said:


> And then Bobby went on to make exceeding more money for his work than his dead end job art school teacher.


We got vtubers running around here now too?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Catamount (Feb 8, 2021)

Hey, there used to be konoha university ages ago as nf cafe subsection. I think we had something similar here too at early times of this section. Does anyone happen to know if there is anything like that right now? If there is none, I assume this section is suitable for related topics.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 13, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rinoa (Feb 13, 2021)

Dropping this here

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## Mysticreader (Feb 14, 2021)



Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## 青月光 (Feb 18, 2021)

KCCC

Is this a good place to drop by?  

@Mysticreader

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Yamato (Feb 18, 2021)

I'd say it's pretty welcoming and amusing

Reactions: Like 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Feb 19, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> KCCC
> 
> *Is this a good place to drop by*?
> 
> @Mysticreader





Yamato said:


> I'd say *it's pretty welcoming and amusing*


It is indeed 

Share food photos or scenic views

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Feb 19, 2021)

I can share the ones I've shared in the HoU  

Don't have anything new for now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Feb 19, 2021)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Raiden (Feb 20, 2021)

@Velvet can you make a new banner for us? Something more social?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Velvet (Feb 20, 2021)

Raiden said:


> @Velvet can you make a new banner for us? Something more social?



*I can sure 

What do you mean more social tho?  *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Feb 20, 2021)

Kitty

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Raiden (Feb 20, 2021)

Velvet said:


> *I can sure
> 
> What do you mean more social tho? *



Just something friendly. no specific seasonal theme. like people laughing and talking.



Alibaba Saluja said:


> Kitty



CATS CATS. Do you like pets?

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Velvet (Feb 20, 2021)

Raiden said:


> Just something friendly. no specific seasonal theme. like people laughing and talking.
> 
> 
> 
> CATS CATS. Do you like pets?


*OKAY! *

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Yamato (Feb 20, 2021)

Awesome pics and KITTEEHHHH! 


Going fishing again tomorrow. First trip of the year. Will post pics when I’m not dead after the trip.

Reactions: Like 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## 青月光 (Feb 21, 2021)

Raiden said:


> Just something friendly. no specific seasonal theme. like people laughing and talking.
> 
> 
> 
> CATS CATS. Do you like pets?



Aye. I love pets. Specially cats  

Do you have any pets?


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Feb 21, 2021)

Cats are OK but horses are better. This is a country club not a neko cafe. More horses please.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Yamato (Feb 21, 2021)

Ehhhh very slow fishing day. 
Only a few people caught fish and the rest of us were just waiting for a bite. There were nibbles but nothing latching on. Rockfish season begins in March so we’ll be able to keep those and other species besides bass and perch. 
Some notable things that happened were that we saw a whale in the harbor and this one guy kept pulling up fish one after another  
He was standing at a good spot. 
oh yeah we used live squid as bait. 
It almost makes me want a pet squid.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Feb 22, 2021)

Hope everyone is doing okay

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Feb 23, 2021)

Last week of work. Hopefully the last time I ever have to look at a Profit and Loss statement again in my life.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Feb 23, 2021)

Vagrant Tom said:


> Cats are OK but horses are better. This is a country club not a neko cafe. More horses please.


----------



## 青月光 (Feb 23, 2021)

Actually a neko cafe would be awesome   

We could get waitresses/maids with neko ears saying _Okaerinasaimase, goshujinsama  _


----------



## Mider T (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## ~M~ (Mar 2, 2021)

We live in a society


----------



## Yamato (Mar 4, 2021)

Just figured out a friend has been doing vlogs of her adventures. Back in high school she was very meek and quiet and I mentioned her YT channel to my other friends who we went to high school with and they’re really surprised too  
They don’t really like her though


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 4, 2021)

I am not certain if this is the best place in which to post this, but my grandmother is in the hospital, again, because she had a minor heart attack. Tomorrow, a doctor shall be performing surgery to remove or bypass the blockage in her blood vessels, and my mother expects that she shall recover, but my grandmother's kidneys are not functioning properly, so she shall now need to use dialysis for the remainder of her life. I do hope that this is not the end, for her, since she has not yet had a chance to meet my brother's daughter, her great-granddaughter, and I am hoping to take a photograph of my grandmother, my mother, my brother, and my niece, to portray four generations of our family.

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 7, 2021)

My grandmother has minor plaque building up in her blood vessels, and one of her heart valves is not functioning properly, so she shall be having surgery, tomorrow, to fix those problems, and I certainly am hoping that she recovers, but both she and my mother are again optimistic, since the doctors who shall be operating on her are some of the best in their fields.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Yamato (Mar 8, 2021)

Oh jeez.......... that sucks to hear that and hope she recovers soon.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## wibisana (Mar 8, 2021)

yeah wish her the best


----------



## wibisana (Mar 8, 2021)

btw guys, how are you? hope you guys is alright
sorry i havent been active lately lol, busy other stuff

just wanna share this

i really want to make it, but i dont have the tools is the main problem lol. lack of flat pans and that sqare thing to form the eggs


----------



## Yamato (Mar 9, 2021)

wibisana said:


> btw guys, how are you? hope you guys is alright
> sorry i havent been active lately lol, busy other stuff
> 
> just wanna share this
> ...


Yeaahh it’s gonna be tough if you don’t have the right pan for it. 
Time to make a trip to the market or street shops?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 9, 2021)

Yamato said:


> Oh jeez.......... that sucks to hear that and hope she recovers soon.





wibisana said:


> yeah wish her the best



Thank you, very much; her heart surgery went very well, and she may be able to return to her house by the end of this week; she will need to have blood dialysis done three days per week from now on, but that is an acceptable price to remain in good health.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## wibisana (Mar 9, 2021)

Yamato said:


> Yeaahh it’s gonna be tough if you don’t have the right pan for it.
> Time to make a trip to the market or street shops?




did it for breakfast lol, using small teflon pan but i still have to cut the excess omelette egg since the pan is quite bigger than the bread.... + i have to reduce/ignore a lot of ingredient such the veggies

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## wibisana (Mar 9, 2021)

time to try this


----------



## Yamato (Mar 9, 2021)

wibisana said:


> did it for breakfast lol, using small teflon pan but i still have to cut the excess omelette egg since the pan is quite bigger than the bread.... + i have to reduce/ignore a lot of ingredient such the veggies


Nice! Looks like it worked out!



wibisana said:


> time to try this


Ah yes. Omurice is so goooddd. I've made some before. Takes some practice.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 10, 2021)

I do not wish to continue to talk about myself, but I learned that my manager at my place of employment has the freedom to work from home, if he desires, but he is simply too busy to do so very often, and he has said that he is hoping to convince the upper executives to allow each technician to work from home one Friday per month, which would be nice.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 10, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I do not wish to continue to talk about myself, but I learned that my manager at my place of employment has the freedom to work from home, if he desires, but he is simply too busy to do so very often, and he has said that he is hoping to convince the upper executives to allow each technician to work from home one Friday per month, which would be nice.


Take out some of those commas.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 10, 2021)

Mider T said:


> Take out some of those commas.



Why should I do that?


----------



## Mider T (Mar 10, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Why should I do that?


Because they're unnecessary and annoying.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 10, 2021)

Mider T said:


> Because they're unnecessary and annoying.



That is your opinion, my friend, but it is not my opinion.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 10, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> That is your opinion, my friend, but it is not my opinion.


No, that's a fact.  Your grammar sucks.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 10, 2021)

Mider T said:


> No, that's a fact.  Your grammar sucks.



I was an English major, at one point, so I am well aware of the rules of proper grammar.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 10, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I was an English major, at one point, so I am well aware of the rules of proper grammar.


Apparently not by your misuse of commas butchering the English language.  This is probably why girls keep ghosting you.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 10, 2021)

Mider T said:


> Apparently not by your misuse of commas butchering the English language.  This is probably why girls keep ghosting you.



I find it very difficult to believe that the majority of people would pay attention to a person's grammar, or, if they did, would not be interested in that person because of it.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 10, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I find it very difficult to believe that the majority of people would pay attention to a person's grammar, or, if they did, would not be interested in that person because of it.


You also find it difficult to believe that everyone else is having success on dating apps and you aren't.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 10, 2021)

Mider T said:


> You also find it difficult to believe that everyone else is having success on dating apps and you aren't.



I cannot be the only user here who is having difficulty, because that would be statistically highly improbable.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 10, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I cannot be the only user here who is having difficulty, because that would be statistically highly improbable.


And yet you are.  You also are the only person here who has some sort of vendetta against lovers of the English language.  Coincidence?  I think not!


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Mar 11, 2021)

DDJ, people read your sentences in their head and when they see a comma they will imagine the pause. So when they read your dating profile they will start to think that you talk with weird pauses like that in real life. If it adds just an extra 1% chance of finding a match for you, is it not worth doing?


----------



## Delta Shell (Mar 16, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I was an English major, at one point, so I am well aware of the rules of proper grammar.


Out of curiosity, what's your reasoning for all the extra commas? If you said those comments out loud would you pause in those exact places? 

Thx


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 17, 2021)

Vagrant Tom said:


> DDJ, people read your sentences in their head and when they see a comma they will imagine the pause. So when they read your dating profile they will start to think that you talk with weird pauses like that in real life. If it adds just an extra 1% chance of finding a match for you, is it not worth doing?



Do I really have that many commas in my dating profiles?



Delta Shell said:


> Out of curiosity, what's your reasoning for all the extra commas? If you said those comments out loud would you pause in those exact places?



No, I would not pause, unless it made sense, to me, to do so.


----------



## Yamato (Mar 20, 2021)

Cousin bought a hover board and I was riding it around our parking lot  
I did fairly well for getting in it the second time haha


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 23, 2021)

I just learned that a concert to which I had purchased a ticket has been canceled, likely due to the pandemic, which is very disappointing, but, thankfully, I had already seen that band, Disturbed, live, so I am not terribly upset about the concert being canceled.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 23, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> No, I would not pause, unless it made sense, to me, to do so.





DemonDragonJ said:


> I just learned that a concert to which I had purchased a ticket has been canceled, likely due to the pandemic, which is very disappointing, but, thankfully, I had already seen that band, Disturbed, live, so I am not terribly upset about the concert being canceled.


You don't talk like this unless those commas are raspberries.


----------



## Yamato (Mar 24, 2021)

I wish the Anime Expo could be back this year. Miss that and the Reptile Expo.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Mar 24, 2021)

Never been to an anime convention. What exactly happens? Is it basically a giant anime figure shop?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 24, 2021)

Vagrant Tom said:


> Never been to an anime convention. What exactly happens? Is it basically a giant anime figure shop?



I have not been to anime conventions, specifically, but I have been to both PAX East and Boston Comic-Con, and each event consisted of numerous different stands or kiosks representing either famous individuals or companies, with most of them selling merchandise of their products, and such events usually have live on-stage appearances by celebrities who are relevant to the theme of the event. They are wonderful events to attend, so I shall be glad when they return.


----------



## Yamato (Mar 25, 2021)

Get to meet lots of fans, artists selling their work whether it be keychains, prints, plushes, t shirts, etc., industry panels, meet voice actors and attend their panels, watch movies or anime eps, take pics with cosplayers, industry booths like Viz Media and Crunchyroll sets up theirs as well as gaming ones like Bandai Namco, buy merch.
Pretty much a fan's dreams


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 26, 2021)

Man, now I feel bad about my pretending to know proper comma usage.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Mar 27, 2021)

@DemonDragonJ @Yamato I never watch dubs so probably not that interested in meeting voice actors.

I think it would be interesting to see all the cosplay although I would never join in. I'd enjoy seeing people hilariously fail to pull it off or appreciate the ones that look awesome. 

I would probably enjoy the merch but I'd mainly be window shopping. I wouldn't want a model/t-shirt/poster that screams weeb. I didn't really watch much anime until a few months ago when I got really bored. I have watched more anime in that time than the rest of my life. But I am done with shounen and the dragged out, never ending plots. I read one piece weekly but I am just waiting for it to end, I will never put in that commitment again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yamato (Mar 28, 2021)

Vagrant Tom said:


> @DemonDragonJ @Yamato I never watch dubs so probably not that interested in meeting voice actors.
> 
> I think it would be interesting to see all the cosplay although I would never join in. I'd enjoy seeing people hilariously fail to pull it off or appreciate the ones that look awesome.
> 
> I would probably enjoy the merch but I'd mainly be window shopping. I wouldn't want a model/t-shirt/poster that screams weeb. I didn't really watch much anime until a few months ago when I got really bored. I have watched more anime in that time than the rest of my life. But I am done with shounen and the dragged out, never ending plots. I read one piece weekly but I am just waiting for it to end, I will never put in that commitment again.


Oh they've got Japanese voice actors too at times! I got to meet by favorite Japanese voice actors and that was great. Got to take pics with them too. 

Yeah, some are very creative and fun to look at. I think my most memorable one was Queer Mario Bros.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 28, 2021)

The banner kinda sucks.  The heart on the left is good but the one to the left looks nothing like a heart.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 28, 2021)

Vagrant Tom said:


> @DemonDragonJ @Yamato I never watch dubs so probably not that interested in meeting voice actors.



When I was younger, Japanese animation was available in the United States only in English, so that was my only option for watching it, but, once I began to watch it in its native Japanese, I decided to watch it exclusively in that language, and I have never switched back. I am not denying the existence of excellent English dubs, but I feel that no other language than a work's native language can truly capture its spirit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Mar 28, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> When I was younger, Japanese animation was available in the United States only in English, so that was my only option for watching it, but, once I began to watch it in its native Japanese, I decided to watch it exclusively in that language, and I have never switched back. I am not denyiong the existence fo excellent English dubs, but I feel that no other language than a work's native language can truly capture its spirit.



Totally agree. It's like you lose something by dubbing

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 28, 2021)

Nice banner, very cute.   @Raiden


----------



## Raiden (Mar 28, 2021)

Kitsune said:


> Nice banner, very cute.   @Raiden



Thanks! We're gonna try to put up one maybe ever month or so. Last one was up way too long.

WE also need to do short contests again lol.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mider T (Mar 30, 2021)




----------



## JJ Baloney (Mar 31, 2021)

@Raiden Once again, cool avatar!


----------



## Raiden (Mar 31, 2021)

Big Brain Biden! said:


> @Raiden Once again, cool avatar!



Thank you buddy! It was hard to honestly fit into the avatar dimensions.


----------



## Yamato (Apr 2, 2021)

Parents got the Moderna vaccine today. Total time in and out plus waiting was about an hour only. My dad wanted king crab and snow crab legs to celebrate so I bought them that  
No reactions so far. They’re in good spirits.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Apr 3, 2021)

@Worm Juice

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ~M~ (Apr 3, 2021)

There's some interesting free computer science courses out there


----------



## JJ Baloney (Apr 5, 2021)

~M~ said:


> There's some interesting free computer science courses out there


Hmmm?


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Apr 6, 2021)

Damn, I missed last night's drama between Milder and DDJ. I am not sure who I would bet on. I feel like Milder probably has more experience but DDJ has that sculpted body and Aryan perfection. I think Milder wins unless DDJ trains with UtahCrip. 

Best of 9 rounds, fighting for the right to LadyJ.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Yamato (Apr 14, 2021)

The dude I met in Alaska who is from New Zealand recently got diagnosed with cancer  
Been pen pals since like five years ago.

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## wibisana (Apr 16, 2021)

Yamato said:


> The dude I met in Alaska who is from New Zealand recently got diagnosed with cancer
> Been pen pals since like five years ago.


that is sucks. so what is the plan for him?


----------



## Yamato (Apr 16, 2021)

wibisana said:


> that is sucks. so what is the plan for him?


Not sure. He hasn’t replied back. But I’m guessing more tests since he suspects he also has a tumor in his right lung. Was diagnosed with cancer in the lymph nodes.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mider T (Apr 16, 2021)

wibisana said:


> that is sucks. so what is the plan for him?


Probably treatment.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wibisana (Apr 16, 2021)

Mider T said:


> Probably treatment.


hope for the best


----------



## wibisana (Apr 16, 2021)

Yamato said:


> Not sure. He hasn’t replied back. But I’m guessing more tests since he suspects he also has a tumor in his right lung. Was diagnosed with cancer in the lymph nodes.


hope for the best


----------



## wibisana (Apr 16, 2021)

@Island 
is there place/thread that I can share some video talking about Autism? just to motivate or awareness?

search button shows 2 potential thread
 (this one archived sadly)
 (this one is more of personal thing)

do i have to make one? i mean i dont really want to make one if i dont have to


----------



## Island (Apr 16, 2021)

wibisana said:


> @Island
> is there place/thread that I can share some video talking about Autism? just to motivate or awareness?
> 
> search button shows 2 potential thread
> ...


Go ahead and make one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Apr 16, 2021)

wibisana said:


> @Island
> is there place/thread that I can share some video talking about Autism? just to motivate or awareness?
> 
> search button shows 2 potential thread
> ...


I believe there is an autism thread in the KCC.


----------



## wibisana (Apr 17, 2021)

Mider T said:


> I believe there is an autism thread in the KCC.


DDJ's which he asked why there is no attractive person with autism?


----------



## Mider T (Apr 17, 2021)

wibisana said:


> DDJ's which he asked why there is no attractive person with autism?


----------



## wibisana (Apr 17, 2021)

well i checked on that, but that thread is about bender's personal. i dont think posting videos on that is respectful to him


----------



## Mider T (Apr 17, 2021)

wibisana said:


> well i checked on that, but that thread is about bender's personal. i dont think posting videos on that is respectful to him


I disagree, the thread is called Understanding Autism, it's appropriate to post videos about well...understanding autism.  If it were just for Bender it could go in a blog.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 21, 2021)

At my job, the technicians who have been performing below average will now handle tickets from the regional field sales team, which I dislike, but it certainly is preferable to being fired, so I am glad that the company is making an effort to help its employees be more productive, rather than merely discarding them.


----------



## Schneider (May 11, 2021)

what the fuck happened at the relationship thread?


----------



## Mider T (May 11, 2021)

Schneider said:


> what the fuck happened at the relationship thread?


Read the last 2 posts.


----------



## Schneider (May 11, 2021)

Mider T said:


> Read the last 2 posts.


i don't comprehend english




but fr did someone post kiddy porn or somethink? there goes my daily dose of ddj-tainment, gone just like taht


----------



## Mider T (May 11, 2021)

Schneider said:


> i don't comprehend english
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's been locked before, it'll be reopened.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## afg (May 11, 2021)

@martryn yo idk if you live in like saudi arabia or some shit but the whole "winning at life is being a 43 year old dating a 12 year old" shit isn't a crowd pleaser 

keep that pedo shit to yourself, it's not cool, you come off as a creepy predator

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## martryn (May 11, 2021)

afg said:


> @martryn yo idk if you live in like saudi arabia or some shit but the whole "winning at life is being a 43 year old dating a 12 year old" shit isn't a crowd pleaser
> 
> keep that pedo shit to yourself, it's not cool, you come off as a creepy predator



What the serious fuck?  Get the fuck out of here.  I told a true story about meeting a girl in a bar.  That's it, and nothing inappropriate happened.  Said girl happens to be married with a kid now, and very much an adult.  It's a crazy story I tell because it's completely true, it makes zero sense, and I still can't believe all the details of it.


----------



## afg (May 11, 2021)

martryn said:


> What the serious fuck?  Get the fuck out of here.  I told a true story about meeting a girl in a bar.  That's it, and nothing inappropriate happened.  Said girl happens to be married with a kid now, and very much an adult.  It's a crazy story I tell because it's completely true, it makes zero sense, and I still can't believe all the details of it.


uh huh



			
				martryn said:
			
		

> I am trying to learn JAVA so I can go sit in some isolated city in some backwater corner of the world and program. Somewhere with a super low cost of living, where I can disappear from all this bullshit and just live out the rest of my days in a bourbon fueled haze of code, blow, and underaged hookers. Or maybe just the bourbon.






			
				martryn said:
			
		

> You know who my role models are?
> Elon Musk, a self-made man who did what the fuck he wanted and is now one of the richest men on the planet. Also, he's fucking a musician 15 years his junior.
> 
> Haruki Murakami, who owned a fucking sweet ass jazz bar before writing amazing novels where, in almost every case, some underaged girl gets fucked by an older man. He doesn't care about fame and fortune. He just wants to run, write, and listen to dope music.






			
				martryn said:
			
		

> 9. Moonrise Kingdom (2012)
> _Wow. Best movie of 2012? Probably. Wes Anderson, for me, is hit or miss, but he scored huge this time. The characters are just quirky enough, the story is heartwarming, the film is funny. Fantastic. I think Edward Norton and his scout troop is probably the highlight of the film. That, or when the grossly underaged Kara Hayward strips in an awkward, boner-inducing scene. Fantastic._






> I have no idea what's going on, but you can keep posting pics of scantily clad underaged girls if you want. I think I need more evidence before I can tell you how I feel about this.
> 
> EDIT: Found the pics! Damn, that high school musical chick is fucking sexy!




i just searched the term "underage" with your username and all this pops up. that's kind of wild. i was just curious but there's more smoke here than i thought

Reactions: Funny 6 | Informative 2


----------



## martryn (May 11, 2021)

Oh, geez, please.  What the fuck is your deal?  Don't take everything so fucking seriously.  You want to find some fucking creeps?  Go into the Bathhouse and track down the members that used to post hentai of Sakura and Hinata, or members that have suggestive sigs with underaged girls in them.  

I've always been a vulgar cunt, and I've always posted shit that's been borderline inappropriate.  Cause my dream is honestly doing blow and fucking hookers.  Or as if I, as a 37 year old man, shouldn't be attracted to someone 15 years younger than me, something else I posted about in the relationship thread (where I honestly said my ideal age was about 26, and there was an entire talk on the half your age plus seven rule).  And we all saw Vanessa Hudgens nudes from years and years back, though I can't remember the context of that thread at all, seeing as how you're taking a guy with 30,000+ posts and you're pulling shit up from over a decade ago.  Want to search for racial slurs, too?

This is like shit from Twitter where they like pull James Gunn Tweets and get him fired from Guardians of the Galaxy.  I've never sexualized anything inappropriate, I've always been real honest about my thoughts on things, and the lot of you need to pull the sticks out of your asses and stop making mountains out of molehills.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## afg (May 11, 2021)

ladies and gentlemen, we got him

what happens next is up to the mods, and how much this guy wants to push his luck by outing himself again

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Parallax (May 11, 2021)

Nah them posts were bad


----------



## martryn (May 11, 2021)

Got me?  For what?  What the serious fuck?  This entire thing is an unfair and unjust attack against me.  You want to root out perverts, that's fine.  Start in the Bathhouse.  Look in any of the hentai threads with underaged fucking Naruto characters.  I'm sure you can find a few questionable posters to go after.

Calling me out because I used the phrase "underaged hookers and blow" or mentioned the, and I quote, AWKWARD scene in Moonrise Kingdom.  Nope, sorry, PC culture has destroyed your sense of humor.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Trinity (May 11, 2021)

martryn said:


> Got me?  For what?  What the serious fuck?  This entire thing is an unfair and unjust attack against me.  You want to root out perverts, that's fine.  Start in the Bathhouse.  Look in any of the hentai threads with underaged fucking Naruto characters.  I'm sure you can find a few questionable posters to go after.
> 
> Calling me out because I used the phrase "underaged hookers and blow" or mentioned the, and I quote, AWKWARD scene in Moonrise Kingdom.  Nope, sorry, PC culture has destroyed your sense of humor.


and it appears as if porn has destroyed your brain

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Trinity (May 11, 2021)




----------



## martryn (May 11, 2021)

Desiderius said:


> and it appears as if porn has destroyed your brain



What?  Apparently the culprit is more my taste in international best selling authors and academy award nominated films.

And for my encyclopedic knowledge of movie tropes:

And respect for global billionaires that have trophy wives, even if their wives aren't trophy in the least.

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Trinity (May 11, 2021)

you can't say pasta ain't got no sense of humor and then do this shit
nah-uh sir 
u lose


----------



## martryn (May 11, 2021)

Pasta?  What are you talking about?


----------



## Trinity (May 11, 2021)

Parallax said:


> ah these posts are still bad


----------



## martryn (May 11, 2021)

Parallax = pasta?  I don't understand you.


----------



## Trinity (May 11, 2021)

martryn said:


> Parallax = pasta?  I don't understand you.


the fact you put it together means you clearly understand me now and you're just being purposefully obtuse m8


----------



## Trinity (May 11, 2021)

martin_ pls_


----------



## Trinity (May 11, 2021)

go back to your brain rotting porn if this was too hard to put together


----------



## martryn (May 11, 2021)

You're the worst kind of troll.


----------



## Trinity (May 11, 2021)

and no, my first and second post was obviously trollish in nature

the rest is just a dialogue i opened to entertain myself, unfortunately, that means you get the short end of the stick in the conversation. stop being derpy enough to take these posts seriously 
like the below one, for instance


----------



## Trinity (May 11, 2021)

martryn said:


> You're the worst kind of troll.


----------



## Trinity (May 11, 2021)

jus saiyan

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Trinity (May 11, 2021)

wait, this is the KCC? i thought we were in the alley. well fuck


----------



## Valgrind (May 11, 2021)

afg said:


> uh huh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


there's years of smoke man. dude hasn't changed one bit in that regard since i knew of him in 2006 and had some unpleasant interactions with him.

(i was underage in 2016 innit )

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## martryn (May 11, 2021)

Valgrind said:


> there's years of smoke man. dude hasn't changed one bit in that regard since i knew of him in 2006 and had some unpleasant interactions with him.



Who the fuck even are you?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Santí (May 11, 2021)

Valgrind said:


> (i was underage in 2016 innit  )


W h a t

That would put you at, at least, 5 years my minor, are you now telling me that pictures of you in 2011-12 was your 12-13yo self?

You joined this website at like age 7?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Gin (May 11, 2021)

Santí said:


> W h a t
> 
> That would put you at, at least, 5 years my minor, are you now telling me that pictures of you in 2011-12 was your 12-13yo self?
> 
> You joined this website at like age 7?


it was a typo, she literally wrote 2006 in the same post


----------



## Santí (May 11, 2021)

Gin said:


> it was a typo, she literally wrote 2006 in the same post


Naruhodo


----------



## Santí (May 11, 2021)

Cuz I was about to say, I'm more readily able to accept the reality that pboi is an ageless vampire

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Valgrind (May 11, 2021)

Santí said:


> W h a t
> 
> That would put you at, at least, 5 years my minor, are you now telling me that pictures of you in 2011-12 was your 12-13yo self?
> 
> You joined this website at like age 7?


bruh, I'm 30

i'm 5 years your senior

how the fuck did you conceive that i was younger than you all this time

i joined when i was 14 ('05er)

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Valgrind (May 11, 2021)

Santí said:


> Cuz I was about to say, I'm more readily able to accept the reality that pboi is an ageless vampire


----------



## Santí (May 11, 2021)

Valgrind said:


> how the fuck did you conceive that i was younger than you all this time


I didn't, I was certain you were older. Hence my confusion and sudden willingness to believe an alternative Vampire hypothesis.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Valgrind (May 11, 2021)

Santí said:


> I didn't, I was certain you were older. Hence my confusion and sudden willingness to believe an alternative Vampire hypothesis.


you are of flexible mind

i, too, have dyscalculia


----------



## afg (May 11, 2021)

this guy is still popping off instead of laying low so imma add this one 

he was 30 years old at the time of this post 



			
				martryn said:
			
		

> Yes, if there is a 14 year old that I am sexually attracted to, and they're legal age of consent, and they're willing, and there isn't a social stigma attached to the act, yes, I would perform said act. There are some sexy fucking 14 year olds in the world. Obviously not ideal, but if your body is willing, they're willing, and no one gives a shit, why shouldn't I do it?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Valgrind (May 11, 2021)

afg said:


> this guy is still popping off instead of laying low so imma add this one
> 
> he was 30 years old at the time of this post


ahahaha, ew

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## UtahCrip (May 11, 2021)

afg said:


> this guy is still popping off instead of laying low so imma add this one
> 
> he was 30 years old at the time of this post


damn its a wrap. aint nothing sexy bout high school freshmens. i aint fuccing no one who still learning bout fractions and shit.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 13


----------



## Jim (May 11, 2021)

UtahCrip said:


> damn its a wrap. aint nothing sexy bout high school freshmens. i aint fuccing no one who still learning bout fractions and shit.


learning about fractions in high school? I was calculus in HS.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## UtahCrip (May 11, 2021)

Jim said:


> learning about fractions in high school? I was calculus in HS.


cuz, you think i was actually going to class in high school?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Jim (May 11, 2021)

UtahCrip said:


> cuz, you think i was actually going to class in high school?


why not? it's free


----------



## UtahCrip (May 11, 2021)

Jim said:


> why not? it's free


cause they weren't teaching real shit. go to math and they talking bout equations instead of how to really stacc paper. history class, no mention of tookie. 

if you seen me in school bacc in the day it was more to try to holla at ladies than learn some nerd shit.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Magic (May 11, 2021)

Is the ddj thread still locked?


----------



## Magic (May 11, 2021)

...





afg said:


> uh huh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haven't read yet but chage your name to FBI.


Hahaha

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Magic (May 11, 2021)

Ah man this is a bad look Marty.-Rick Sanchez voice.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (May 11, 2021)

Janitors hurry up and open the thread.


----------



## UtahCrip (May 11, 2021)

RemChu said:


> Is the ddj thread still locked?


we never going to find out if he finally going to break down and download skype.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Magic (May 11, 2021)

@Raiden @Island

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (May 11, 2021)

Has to stay closed for now.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Jim (May 11, 2021)

UtahCrip said:


> cause they weren't teaching real shit. go to math and they talking bout equations instead of how to really stacc paper. history class, no mention of tookie.
> 
> if you seen me in school bacc in the day it was more to try to holla at ladies than learn some nerd shit.


well, i got to be around thousands of dollars worth of equipment back in school.
I could have fit a $10,000 piece of equipment in my backpack without being noticed
I even had access to a whole spool of PLATINUM thread with 0 security cameras in the room.

Not only that, but I also learned how to cheaply make my DNA evidence left behind look like someone else's (without suspiciously removing it) and learn how to replicate someone else's DNA so much that it would seem like they lived in a place they've never been to and never cleaned up

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gin (May 11, 2021)

why are y'all treating a few inappropriate comments like a nuclear contagion

just threadban anyone who fucked up and reopen it

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Island (May 12, 2021)

Tbh, I forgot about it until RemChu mentioned it.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Dislike 1


----------



## Island (May 12, 2021)

There.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (May 12, 2021)

Gin said:


> why are y'all treating a few inappropriate comments like a nuclear contagion
> 
> just threadban anyone who fucked up and reopen it


That would make too much sense.


----------



## Gunners (May 12, 2021)

Some how @martryn  being a nonce doesn't surprise me.

Disgusted though.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Gunners (May 12, 2021)

I have read through the comments. I believe that he should be permanently banned.

At the end of the day, the foundation of this forum will attract minors and I don't think we have the means of ensuring they're safe from predators.

Allowing someone with his perversions to continue posting is irresponsible. I would also like to add that since posting here in 2005, he has tried to use his seniority as a means of flexing his authority. There have been times where he has lamented the lack of authority provided by his seniority. A grown man trying to establish control within a niche group didn't make sense to me, not until now.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Capt. Autismo (May 13, 2021)

UtahCrip said:


> cause they weren't teaching real shit. go to math and they talking bout equations instead of how to really stacc paper. history class, no mention of tookie.
> 
> if you seen me in school bacc in the day it was more to try to holla at ladies than learn some nerd shit.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Valgrind (May 13, 2021)

Gunners said:


> I have read through the comments. I believe that he should be permanently banned.
> 
> At the end of the day, the foundation of this forum will attract minors and I don't think we have the means of ensuring they're safe from predators.
> 
> Allowing someone with his perversions to continue posting is irresponsible. I would also like to add that since posting here in 2005, he has tried to use his seniority as a means of flexing his authority. There have been times where he has lamented the lack of authority provided by his seniority. A grown man trying to establish control within a niche group didn't make sense to me, not until now.


this kind of casts his being a teacher in a grim light

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hand Banana (May 14, 2021)

I normally don't venture in here and you don't have to worry about my presence for too long but what in the flying fuck?  
Memory serves me correctly this used to be the Plaza right?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Valgrind (May 14, 2021)

Hand Banana said:


> I normally don't venture in here and you don't have to worry about my presence for too long but what in the flying fuck?
> Memory serves me correctly this used to be the Plaza right?


nah the Plaza was scrapped, this is a new section


----------



## Mider T (May 15, 2021)

Hand Banana said:


> I normally don't venture in here and you don't have to worry about my presence for too long but what in the flying fuck?
> Memory serves me correctly this used to be the Plaza right?


This used to be the Health and Lifestyle section.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jim (May 16, 2021)

Mider T said:


> This used to be the Health and Lifestyle section.


it makes sense to change it because you can't really expect people that have no life to talk about lifestyle
j/k

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Valgrind (May 16, 2021)

Jim said:


> it makes sense to change it because you can't really expect people that have no life to talk about lifestyle
> j/k


a shitty lifestyle is still a lifestyle 

j/k

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Son Goku (May 16, 2021)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 18, 2021)

If a school principle or CEO of a company had a valve in their office that could control the water pressure of their building, which they would use to make water fountains spray people in the face whenever those people took a drink of water, could that person get into actual legal trouble, or would people merely avoid them because they were being a jackass?

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Delta Shell (May 19, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> If a school principle or CEO of a company had a valve in their office that could control the water pressure of their building, which they would use to make water fountains spray people in the face whenever those people took a drink of water, could that person get into actual legal trouble, or would people merely avoid them because they were being a jackass?


In this scenario do people know he has the valve, or is it a secret prank valve?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jim (May 20, 2021)

Delta Shell said:


> In this scenario do people know he has the valve, or is it a secret prank valve?


nah, he means he had the whole company of valve
j/k


----------



## Delta Shell (May 20, 2021)

Jim said:


> nah, he means he had the whole company of valve
> j/k

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 20, 2021)

One of my friends from the AANE said that they may possibly return to having in-person events in October, but they are not yet certain; either way, that is definitely a reason to be hopeful, so I shall be awaiting further information about that.



Delta Shell said:


> In this scenario do people know he has the valve, or is it a secret prank valve?



It is a secret valve that the principle/CEO uses for pranks.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yamato (May 22, 2021)

Guess this is the CC now

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Island (May 22, 2021)

That guy really puts the sad in sadmin.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (May 23, 2021)

Why is this not the Konoha Country Club anymore? @Raiden


----------



## Island (May 23, 2021)

Mider T said:


> Why is this not the Konoha Country Club anymore? @Raiden


Because our owner is turbo paranoid and removed all references to Konoha in the section names.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (May 23, 2021)

Island said:


> Because our owner is turbo paranoid and removed all references to Konoha in the section names.


He realizes the top of this forum still says "narutoforums.org" right?


----------



## Jim (May 23, 2021)

Island said:


> Because our owner


He owns all of us
j/k

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Mider T (May 23, 2021)

Shut up Jim

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Island (May 23, 2021)

Mider T said:


> He realizes the top of this forum still says "narutoforums.org" right?


He's an idiot, yes.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Natty (May 23, 2021)

Keep talking, Jim

Reactions: Agree 2 | Disagree 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Yamato (May 23, 2021)

Went hiking today and there were some rocks we had to climb and hop over. It made me think of DDJ and his mountain goat rock hopping skills

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 25, 2021)

Is there a topic here for genetic illnesses or something ?


----------



## Island (May 25, 2021)

Yagami1211 said:


> Is there a topic here for genetic illnesses or something ?


There’s an autism thread but not a general thread for genetic disorders.


----------



## Island (May 25, 2021)

If any of you link the relationship advice thread, you’re getting the hammer.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jim (May 25, 2021)

Island said:


> If any of you link the relationship advice thread, you’re getting the hammer.


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 25, 2021)

Does the words Turner Syndrome mean anything to anyone here ?


----------



## JJ Baloney (May 26, 2021)

Yagami1211 said:


> Does the words Turner Syndrome mean anything to anyone here ?


It is a chromosomal disorder where a female has only 1 X-chromosome. Sufferers tend to have heart disease, a wide neck, webbed feet, and of course, are infertile.


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 26, 2021)

JJ Baloney said:


> It is a chromosomal disorder where a female has only 1 X-chromosome. Sufferers tend to have heart disease, a wide neck, webbed feet, and of course, are infertile.



My gf has a light version of this. She had heart surgery last week. I'm worried sick. I miss her. :/

I hate being in a hospital.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## JJ Baloney (May 26, 2021)

Yagami1211 said:


> My gf has a light version of this. She had heart surgery last week. I'm worried sick. I miss her. :/
> 
> I hate being in a hospital.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 26, 2021)

The gym at which I exercise finally reactivated the water fountain that it has, which is great, but the water flows from it very slowly, which is not great, so I notified the manager about it, but the manager said that that issue is not of sufficient important for him to attend to it, which severely displeases me, since all the members of the gym will be forced to suffer, because the manager could not be bothered to spend a minimal amount of time and effort to fix a very minor problem.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nep Nep (May 29, 2021)

Country Club is a lot crappier than Konoha Country Club ~_~

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## UtahCrip (May 29, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> The gym at which I exercise finally reactivated the water fountain that it has, which is great, but the water flows from it very slowly, which is not great, so I notified the manager about it, but the manager said that that issue is not of sufficient important for him to attend to it, which severely displeases me, since all the members of the gym will be forced to suffer, because the manager could not be bothered to spend a minimal amount of time and effort to fix a very minor problem.


im with the gym manager. who cares. bring your own water if you so pressed.


Nep Nep said:


> Country Club is a lot crappier than Konoha Country Club ~_~


they both bad. who even know what konoha means?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nep Nep (May 29, 2021)

UtahCrip said:


> they both bad. who even know what konoha means?



There's two anime all real G know about and that's Naruto and DBZ c'mon now.


----------



## UtahCrip (May 29, 2021)

Nep Nep said:


> There's two anime all real G know about and that's Naruto and DBZ c'mon now.


i fucced with dbz but that naruto shit aint popping in the streets.


----------



## Magic (May 29, 2021)

Coke a cola


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 31, 2021)

UtahCrip said:


> im with the gym manager. who cares. bring your own water if you so pressed.



I always bring a water bottle with me, but I also refill it when its level is low, and that is the part where the slowly-flowing water annoys me.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## UtahCrip (May 31, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I always bring a water bottle with me, but I also refill it when its level is low, and that is the part where the slowly-flowing water annoys me.


bring a bigger one

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 31, 2021)

UtahCrip said:


> bring a bigger one



I have a 27-ounce water bottle, which is more than sufficient in most situations.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## UtahCrip (May 31, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I have a 27-ounce water bottle, which is more than sufficient in most situations.


apparently not in this one

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 31, 2021)

UtahCrip said:


> apparently not in this one



A larger water bottle would take longer to refill, so the problem is still with the fountain, not anyone or anything else.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## UtahCrip (May 31, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> A larger water bottle would take longer to refill, so the problem is still with the fountain, not anyone or anything else.


bring 2 bottles.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Magic (Jun 5, 2021)

Made seared pork chops with a heavy cream mushroom sauce. Linguine to compliment the sauce.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yamato (Jun 5, 2021)

Noice.
Been kinda lazy in cooking lately so I just have snacks most of the time.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 6, 2021)

The gym where I exercise fixed the problem with its water fountain; now, the water flows properly, allowing me to refill my water bottle quickly.

On another positive note, I received a bonus from my company, but it has not yet arrived in my account, so I shall ask the human resources department if it shall be added to my next paycheck or if it shall be a separate deposit. I had been hoping for an increase in salary, but a bonus is nice, as well.

On a less positive note, during a meeting with the technical support teams, a high-level member of the technical support staff shared a double dose of bad news: first, among the various technical support teams in the New England area, the team to which I belong has the lowest average ticket count (we need to close a certain number of tickets per day), and, even worse, my team also has the great number of escalations from customers, so I shall admit that I actually am worried about my job security, so I may possibly need to start searching online for new positions, and I shall ask my contacts on LinkedIn if they know about any job openings. Of course, I always have been giving, and shall to continue to give, my best effort at my job, but, since the technical support staff are the only employees in the building, currently, it is difficult for us to find work to do, so I hope that the executives understand that. I have worked so hard to obtain this job, so I cannot afford to lose it, now.


----------



## Yamato (Jun 6, 2021)

Back to your restaurant job if this one is gone?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 6, 2021)

Yamato said:


> Back to your restaurant job if this one is gone?



That may be an unfortunate possibility, until I can find another technical support job, but I am very much doing everything that I can to not allow that to happen.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (Jun 7, 2021)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 7, 2021)

My manager and coworkers believe that I have no reason to worry about losing my job, so I feel better, now, about that situation.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Schneider (Jun 7, 2021)

suddenly got back to guitar after 2 years. man i totally forgot how much joy it can bring out of you

this is the first song im playing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yamato (Jun 10, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 10, 2021)

Schneider said:


> suddenly got back to guitar after 2 years. man i totally forgot how much joy it can bring out of you
> 
> this is the first song im playing



 I fully understand that, since I have scarcely touched my piano since the pandemic began, and I am planning to resume piano lessons, soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schneider (Jun 10, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I fully understand that, since I have scarcely touched my piano since the pandemic began, and I am planning to resume piano lessons, soon.


Funny you said that, because a big part of why i neglected my "wife", was for an affair with the piano. It was a rather unrewarding endeavour. 

Cool. But assuming your trapped indoors during the pandemic, shouldnt you have all the time in the world for your instrument? Unless its just a break from burning out?

Next on the list is sweet child o'mine to loosen me fingers, with the solo and all. Still on an acoustic, but the return of my electric, distortion, active cabs and the wah pedal are imminent.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 10, 2021)

Schneider said:


> Funny you said that, because a big part of why i neglected my "wife", was for an affair with the piano. It was a rather unrewarding endeavour.
> 
> Cool. But assuming your trapped indoors during the pandemic, shouldnt you have all the time in the world for your instrument? Unless its just a break from burning out?



Yes, I must confess that I lost interest, as I was spending more time using my computer, instead, so I need to rediscover my interest in it.


----------



## Schneider (Jun 11, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Yes, I must confess that I lost interest, as I was spending more time using my computer, instead, so I need to rediscover my interest in it.


i am a bit curious though, as you have various 70s metal albums as your avvy, i assume its your preferred listening choice, and naturally it'd be more logical to have guitar as your main instrument of choice rather than the piano, as those albums are a big part of our curriculum. what moves you to play piano?

playing something too different than things you enjoy isn't that fun, personally speaking. maybe the reason why you lost interest and spent time on computer in the first place?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 13, 2021)

Schneider said:


> i am a bit curious though, as you have various 70s metal albums as your avvy, i assume its your preferred listening choice, and naturally it'd be more logical to have guitar as your main instrument of choice rather than the piano, as those albums are a big part of our curriculum. what moves you to play piano?
> 
> playing something too different than things you enjoy isn't that fun, personally speaking. maybe the reason why you lost interest and spent time on computer in the first place?



My first experience with music was classical music, such as Mozart, Beethoven, Tchaikovsky, Bach, Chopin, and so forth, which features the piano prominently, but, yes, I have been very fond of rock and metal music since I was in high school, and while it is true that most rock and metal bands do not have keyboard players, some of those bands do, which proves that the keyboard is a viable instrument for rock and metal music.

Some of the pieces of music that I have played are _Fur Elise, The Star-Spangled Banner, In the Hall of the Mountain King,_ and numerous Christmas songs, but I am planning to take lessons at Guitar Center, and I feel that I may be able to learn music of a more energetic style, there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schneider (Jun 13, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> My first experience with music was classical music, such as Mozart, Beethoven, Tchaikovsky, Bach, Chopin, and so forth, which features the piano prominently, but, yes, I have been very fond of rock and metal music since I was in high school, and while it is true that most rock and metal bands do not have keyboard players, some of those bands do, which proves that the keyboard is a viable instrument for rock and metal music.
> 
> Some of the pieces of music that I have played are _Fur Elise, The Star-Spangled Banner, In the Hall of the Mountain King,_ and numerous Christmas songs, but I am planning to take lessons at Guitar Center, and I feel that I may be able to learn music of a more energetic style, there.


keyboards do have a place in rock, and they can substitute any instrument because keys can mimic any sound. if you want to play in a band or rock out though, you might want to shift your focus to keys over the piano, as it is quite different and functions differently in a group setting, just like a spanish guitar and an electric guitar. you can learn fingerings of _master of puppets_ there but ultimately you have to perform with an electric, which are worlds apart in feel, thus requiring the need to actually spend time on the instrument. i'd imagine it is the same between a grand piano and a synthesizer.

nevertheless, i'm one of those in the opinion that people should never lose touch with the acoustics, just a man with his wood and resonance. playing electric instruments can be fun but a good instrumentalist also has to sound good unplugged. so in the good chance that you become addicted to keys, never forget to give your piano some lovin' from time to time

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 13, 2021)

Schneider said:


> keyboards do have a place in rock, and they can substitute any instrument because keys can mimic any sound. if you want to play in a band or rock out though, you might want to shift your focus to keys over the piano, as it is quite different and functions differently in a group setting, just like a spanish guitar and an electric guitar. you can learn fingerings of _master of puppets_ there but ultimately you have to perform with an electric, which are worlds apart in feel, thus requiring the need to actually spend time on the instrument. i'd imagine it is the same between a grand piano and a synthesizer.
> 
> nevertheless, i'm one of those in the opinion that people should never lose touch with the acoustics, just a man with his wood and resonance. playing electric instruments can be fun but a good instrumentalist also has to sound good unplugged. so in the good chance that you become addicted to keys, never forget to give your piano some lovin' from time to time



I have an upright piano at my house, having been trained on such pianos, but I will have no trouble using an electronic keyboard; however, any such instrument must have weighted keys that feel like proper piano keys, as I cannot stand the light and springy keys that some keyboards have. The only problem is that electric keyboards with weighted keys tend to be heavier, and I would very much like to have a keyboard that I can wear over my shoulders, the way that Edger Winter does.


----------



## Schneider (Jun 13, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I have an upright piano at my house, having been trained on such pianos, but I will have no trouble using an electronic keyboard; however, any such instrument must have weighted keys that feel like proper piano keys, as I cannot stand the light and springy keys that some keyboards have. The only problem is that electric keyboards with weighted keys tend to be heavier, and I would very much like to have a keyboard that I can wear over my shoulders, the way that Edger Winter does.


Well, it's just common sense my friend. You are after all putting on _more weight_, it is going to get _heavier_. And probably gets even heavier as the hammer action gets closer to aunthentic feel of a grand. So you'd have to compromise somewhere between quality and your back & shoulders. Seeing as you require a degree of authenticity i dont think you'll ever find one that you'll feel comfortable with hanging off your shoulders.

Also, i wonder if you are aware of the different types of keyboards? The heavy keys with a piano feel you are referring to is an  _electric piano_. There are also _synthesizers, arrangers_ and _workstations_, each more geared towards specific purposes. Rock keyboardists mostly use synthesizers, which is enough to get the job done (chords, riffing, and lead melodies with extended control dynamics). While there are probably weighted synths out there, a hammer action is not an essential to the average keyman, as they already make do with the _touch sensitive_ feature which is pretty much a standard across all price ranges. The keys you see hanging off people like herbie hancock probably has little weight on them.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 14, 2021)

Schneider said:


> Well, it's just common sense my friend. You are after all putting on _more weight_, it is going to get _heavier_. And probably gets even heavier as the hammer action gets closer to aunthentic feel of a grand. So you'd have to compromise somewhere between quality and your back & shoulders. Seeing as you require a degree of authenticity i dont think you'll ever find one that you'll feel comfortable with hanging off your shoulders.
> 
> Also, i wonder if you are aware of the different types of keyboards? The heavy keys with a piano feel you are referring to is an  _electric piano_. There are also _synthesizers, arrangers_ and _workstations_, each more geared towards specific purposes. Rock keyboardists mostly use synthesizers, which is enough to get the job done (chords, riffing, and lead melodies with extended control dynamics). While there are probably weighted synths out there, a hammer action is not an essential to the average keyman, as they already make do with the _touch sensitive_ feature which is pretty much a standard across all price ranges. The keys you see hanging off people like herbie hancock probably has little weight on them.



Too many keyboards have additional features for which I have absolutely no use; electric guitars and basses do not have fancy features, so why should an electric keyboard? If necessary, I can sacrifice portability for tactile feedback and sound quality, and, on that subject, too many electric keyboards sound bright and cheerful, so, perhaps an amplifier will help them to sound fierce and aggressive.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schneider (Jun 14, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Too many keyboards have additional features for which I have absolutely no use; electric guitars and basses do not have fancy features, so why should an electric keyboard. If necessary, I can sacrifice portability for tactile feedback and sound quality, and, on that subject, too many electric keyboards sound bright and cheerful, so, perhaps an amplifier will help them to sound fierce and aggressive.


They do, actually, but they come separately and are optional. Or not? Because you see it on every single gig out there. We refer to them as _effects_.

Yeah sounds like the synth is for you, just gotta live with the lack of piano feel. If by aggressive and fierce you mean the distorted metal sounds, all the more reason to get a synth because its likely to have the sound processor already built in. Its basically just a loud, corrupted signal (yes, rock started from a faulty amplifier, a mistake), and now we just artificially process it from a clean signal. An amp can help you get loud (read: signal AMPlifier), some dedicated amps can belt out great overdrives/distortions but they are guitar dedicated, and often still have an external booster effect plugged in. I think keys will use a different setup.

Also, in this case, its one of those many cases where too much is better than too little, like money. You'll never know when you gonna need that church hall reverb or chorus.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 14, 2021)

Schneider said:


> They do, actually, but they come separately and are optional. Or not? Because you see it on every single gig out there. We refer to them as _effects_.
> 
> Yeah sounds like the synth is for you, just gotta live with the lack of piano feel. If by aggressive and fierce you mean the distorted metal sounds, all the more reason to get a synth because its likely to have the sound processor already built in. Its basically just a loud, corrupted signal (yes, rock started from a faulty amplifier, a mistake), and now we just artificially process it from a clean signal. An amp can help you get loud (read: signal AMPlifier), some dedicated amps can belt out great overdrives/distortions but they are guitar dedicated, and often still have an external booster effect plugged in. I think keys will use a different setup.
> 
> Also, in this case, its one of those many cases where too much is better than too little, like money. You'll never know when you gonna need that church hall reverb or chorus.



I want the sound to come from the player, not the instrument, and I do know the history of distortion in electric guitars.


----------



## Schneider (Jun 15, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I want the sound to come from the player, not the instrument, and I do know the history of distortion in electric guitars.


A big part of distinct personal sound can be obtained with time and ear training (figuring songs by ear). Guitarists of old only had cassette tapes instead of hifi audio youtube lessons and stuff we have now. The only thing they had was a shitty sounding slowed playback, getting shittier as you roll it back again. Inevitably, due to the crap source, the piece reproduction attempt at best ended up only somewhat similar, and from those "imperfections", repeated over the same process a million times stacks up and eventually become your own "sound". In my opinion, playing to sheet music, like classical piano training, doesn't leave a lot of room for this to grow, as you are demanded to play a perfect reproduction as intended.

The other (minor) parts come from equipment, i.e u2's edge and his delays, eddie van halen with his phasers, kirk hammett and his wahs etc. But as they had went through the process above, you'd still recognize them even if they're on an ukelele. Btw who's your favorite rock keyboardist? Rick wakeman's solo in Roundabout is one of my favorites

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schneider (Jun 15, 2021)

And yes if it wasn't obvious already i'm passionate af about this

I can effortlessly shit out paragraphs on this faster than turds on diarrhea

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mider T (Jun 15, 2021)

@Natty  tell me about Cochrane

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Mider T (Jun 15, 2021)

Jim shut the fuck up

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yamato (Jun 15, 2021)

@DemonDragonJ

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 15, 2021)

Schneider said:


> A big part of distinct personal sound can be obtained with time and ear training (figuring songs by ear). Guitarists of old only had cassette tapes instead of hifi audio youtube lessons and stuff we have now. The only thing they had was a shitty sounding slowed playback, getting shittier as you roll it back again. Inevitably, due to the crap source, the piece reproduction attempt at best ended up only somewhat similar, and from those "imperfections", repeated over the same process a million times stacks up and eventually become your own "sound". In my opinion, playing to sheet music, like classical piano training, doesn't leave a lot of room for this to grow, as you are demanded to play a perfect reproduction as intended.
> 
> The other (minor) parts come from equipment, i.e u2's edge and his delays, eddie van halen with his phasers, kirk hammett and his wahs etc. But as they had went through the process above, you'd still recognize them even if they're on an ukelele. Btw who's your favorite rock keyboardist? Rick wakeman's solo in Roundabout is one of my favorites



Perhaps I shall experiment with various keyboards and amplifiers until I find the sound that is ideal for me.

I actually do not know too many rock keyboardists, because of how rare they are, but my two favorites are Ray Manzarek of the Doors and Jon Lord of Deep Purple, neither of whom is still alive today, sadly.


----------



## wibisana (Jun 16, 2021)

why the new sub forum name lel

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Natty (Jun 16, 2021)

Mider T said:


> @Natty  tell me about Cochrane


What about cock

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Mider T (Jun 16, 2021)

Natty said:


> What about cock


Never heard that one before

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Natty (Jun 17, 2021)

Mider T said:


> Never heard that one before


yw

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (Jun 17, 2021)

Today is my 15 year mark on NF (well technically yesterday was but the NF calender is screwed up)

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Velvet (Jun 18, 2021)

Mider T said:


> Today is my 15 year mark on NF (well technically yesterday was but the NF calender is screwed up)


 *So many years!*

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mider T (Jun 20, 2021)

Happy Father's Day out there to all the people who know they're dads and the to the ones who might know yet.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 20, 2021)

I learned that the majority of employees at my company shall be returning to working in the office in September, but the technical support employees have been in the office since February, which is extremely unfair, in my mind; why did we need to return seven months earlier than did everyone else?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (Jun 21, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Jim (Jun 21, 2021)

I can't believe they allowed that

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (Jun 22, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Catamount (Jun 24, 2021)

fuck this life
I have just ordered pizza

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Catamount (Jun 24, 2021)

also this is love


----------



## Raiden (Jun 29, 2021)

Catamount said:


> also this is love



lmaoooo


----------



## Yamato (Jun 29, 2021)

Been hot and humid here lately....
Heard that the northwest and east coast has been miserably hot too.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 1, 2021)

My own hometown, as well as several towns near where I live, are not holding fireworks for Independence Day, this year, which is very unfortunate, but Lady J revealed that her hometown is having fireworks on July 4, so she and I shall be going to see them.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jul 1, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> My own hometown, as well as several towns near where I live, are not holding fireworks for Independence Day, this year, which is very unfortunate, but Lady J revealed that her hometown is having fireworks on July 4, so she and I shall be going to see them.



They're having some smaller fare in one of the places in Boston, just not the big thing.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 1, 2021)

Nep Nep said:


> They're having some smaller fare in one of the places in Boston, just not the big thing.



That is good to know.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jul 1, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> That is good to know.



I'd tell you where but I forgot. Either way I'll be seeing it with my bf soon.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Yamato (Jul 2, 2021)

Doing fishing the day before and then probably dinner and fireworks at my grandma’s place since her city allows fireworks. 
Oh yeah. Might also be catching a fireworks and event thing near my hometown after I come back from fishing Saturday night.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 4, 2021)

My grandmother is in the hospital, awaiting a heart valve replacement surgery, and, until she has that surgery, she shall need oxygen to breathe, so I really hope that she can survive to at least the end of this year.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Yamato (Jul 5, 2021)

Ah man, much luck and she does pull through.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Elsa (Jul 6, 2021)

The Café section is weird.

Can we talk about coffee here?

I mean, freely?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Skyfall (Jul 7, 2021)

Elsa said:


> The Café section is weird.
> 
> Can we talk about coffee here?
> 
> I mean, freely?


When I catch myself before accidentally clicking on the cafe section

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 7, 2021)

I recently learned that one of my friends from college died; I had not seen him in many years, but he still was a great friend, and I am deeply saddened by his death. He was only slightly older than me, so this is certainly a grim reminder that death can strike anyone at any age.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Yamato (Jul 14, 2021)

RIP. 
What was the cause?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jul 14, 2021)

Elsa said:


> The Café section is weird.
> 
> Can we talk about coffee here?
> 
> I mean, freely?



No coffee talk allowed, this is a forum for children and caffeine isn't appropriate.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yamato (Jul 24, 2021)

The Olympics have begun

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 25, 2021)

Yamato said:


> RIP.
> What was the cause?



It was due to a seizure, which surprised me, as I did not know that that particular friend was prone to seizures; at the wake, his parents revealed that he had twice before in his life had seizure, but, on both of those occasions, he recovered from them, so it seems that the third time was simply more than he could endure.


----------



## Yamato (Jul 26, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> It was due to a seizure, which surprised me, as I did not know that that particular friend was prone to seizures; at the wake, his parents revealed that he had twice before in his life had seizure, but, on both of those occasions, he recovered from them, so it seems that the third time was simply more than he could endure.


Dang that really sucks.... Did he have medication for it?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 26, 2021)

Yamato said:


> Dang that really sucks.... Did he have medication for it?



I do not know that, unfortunately, but I shall presume that he did, and it did not save him, this time.

On a more positive note, I finally received a raise at my job; it was only a raise of $28.85 pr hour to $29.31 per hour, but even a minor raise is appreciated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ratcrux (Aug 1, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> My grandmother is in the hospital, awaiting a heart valve replacement surgery, and, until she has that surgery, she shall need oxygen to breathe, so I really hope that she can survive to at least the end of this year.


Hope she manages to get through it.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Aug 1, 2021)

At the company where I work, the regular employees originally were planning to return to working in the office in September, but I recently learned that their return to office has been postponed until October, which really angers me, since my team of technical support staff have been working in the office since February of this year; that is utterly unfair and completely unnecessary, so I hope that I can find a way to convey that sentiment to my manager without seeming as if I am complaining.



ratcrux said:


> Hope she manages to get through it.



The surgery was successful, and she is now back in her home; for the first several days, she required an oxygen compressor to facilitate her breathing, but I took her grocery shopping, today, and she was no longer using it, so I am very pleased about that.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mider T (Aug 2, 2021)

A friend of mine passed away.

Reactions: Friendly 7


----------



## Mider T (Aug 18, 2021)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Raiden (Aug 19, 2021)

Mider T said:


> A friend of mine passed away.



RIP!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Aug 30, 2021)

Last Thursday (August 26), my grandmother fell out of her bed, so my mother and I needed to drive over to her house to lift her back into it. She has a Life Alert system, so I do not know why she did not use it, and she is very lucky that we live only one town away from her, because, if we lived any further away from her, we may not have been able to rescue her, so my mother has said that, if this occurs too frequently, we shall have no choice but to put her into an assisted living facility, but my grandmother is very wary of that, since we have heard that the workers at some of those facilities treat the residents terribly, so, if we were to do that, we would need to find a place where the workers were considerate and respectful toward the residents.


----------



## Yamato (Aug 31, 2021)

Ouch..... 
maybe the life alert was out of reach or she was unconscious


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Aug 31, 2021)

Yamato said:


> Ouch.....
> maybe the life alert was out of reach or she was unconscious



She actually had the alert necklace on her bedside table, which is also where her portable telephone was located, so I wonder how she was able to call my house; she most likely threw something to knock the receiver to where she could reach it.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Raiden (Aug 31, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Last Thursday (August 26), my grandmother fell out of her bed, so my mother and I needed to drive over to her house to lift her back into it. She has a Life Alert system, so I do not know why she did not use it, and she is very lucky that we live only one town away from her, because, if we lived any further away from her, we may not have been able to rescue her, so my mother has said that, if this occurs too frequently, we shall have no choice but to put her into an assisted living facility, but my grandmother is very wary of that, since we have heard that the workers at some of those facilities treat the residents terribly, so, if we were to do that, we would need to find a place where the workers were considerate and respectful toward the residents.



Ouch. Glad you guys were able to get to her in time.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Sep 1, 2021)

I am in no rush to find a new house (and, very thankfully, my parents are not pressuring me into finding one), but I just found a house that is half a mile down the street from my current house and is on sale for only $339,000.00, so I definitely am very intrigued by it; it has only two bedrooms and one bathroom, but I cannot afford to be selective, currently, and, perhaps I could expand it, in the future.

Also, on a somewhat related subject, I have nearly every piece that I require for a home entertainment system, except for the television and receiver. I really would like to purchase the , but it seems that they have discontinued that model, so I now have several options: first, I can attempt to find a used specimen of that model; second, I can purchase another model; or, third, I can wait until Sony released a new model. Surely, they would not have discontinued that model unless they were planning to soon release a new model? What does everyone else say about that?



Raiden said:


> Ouch. Glad you guys were able to get to her in time.



Thank you, very much, for your sympathy.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## DemonDragonJ (Sep 6, 2021)

On this past Saturday (September 4), my brother and I went hiking at Mount Adams in New Hampshire, and it was an amazing journey; it took three-and-a-half hours to climb up the mountain and three-and-a-half hours to climb down it, but it was worth every second; we were very tired and exhausted at the end, but we had a wonderful time and are very proud that we went on that expedition.

Also, I viewed that house, today, and it was a very nice house, certainly the type in which I could live, but it did have several noticeable problematic areas; its wooden siding was starting to decompose, and the bathtub was showing discoloration, both of which are very expensive to repair, so I shall not make an offer on it. I am sad to pass up such an opportunity, but I cannot be impulsive and make an offer on the first house that I find to be appealing. I believe that I still need to wait for perhaps another year to fourteen months before I am ready to make a serious offer on a house.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Skyfall (Sep 6, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> On this past Saturday (September 4), my brother and I went hiking at Mount Adams in New Hampshire, and it was an amazing journey; it took three-and-a-half hours to climb up the mountain and three-and-a-half hours to climb down it, but it was worth every second; we were very tired and exhausted at the end, but we had a wonderful time and are very proud that we went on that expedition.
> 
> Also, I viewed that house, today, and it was a very nice house, certainly the type in which I could live, but it did have several noticeable problematic areas; its wooden siding was starting to decompose, and the bathtub was showing discoloration, both of which are very expensive to repair, so I shall not make an offer on it. I am sad to pass up such an opportunity, but I cannot be impulsive and make an offer on the first house that I find to be appealing. I believe that I still need to wait for perhaps another year to fourteen months before I am ready to make a serious offer on a house.


Nice! A few friends and I are planning on doing some more hiking now that it's starting to cool down a little bit. Few things are as rewarding as completing a grueling hike.

And I think you're making the right call on being patient on throwing out an offer at a house right now.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Sep 7, 2021)

I learned that the AANE may very soon be able to have pizza and game nights in person, again, although participants would not be allowed to serve food, since eating would require them to remove their masks, so the nights would be only game nights for the present time, which is disappointing, but it would be nearly a return to normalcy, since being able to interact in person is the most important part; the AANE is still deliberating the details, but I am eagerly awaiting any news from them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (Sep 7, 2021)

AANE are you okay
AANE are you okay
Are you okay AANE

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Sep 9, 2021)

When I was driving to work, today, a car behind me crashed into the concrete barrier that divides the highway, and its front end was completely smashed. I hope that its driver was not injured, and I am very glad that it was behind me, and not in front of me.

I was using my .mp3 player while I was driving, and, in a cruelly ironic, yet darkly humorous, twist of fate, the song that was playing at that time was  by Raven.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yamato (Sep 10, 2021)

Wow. The timing of it.


I’ve only seen a couple accidents happen before me. Two that I remember clearly was on a rainy day, family and I were driving onto a 360 ramp for the freeway and some guy behind us wanted to pass us so he drove on the shoulder and ended up hydroplaning into a light pole 
Serves him right.

Another was when I was behind a fire truck for a left turn at an intersection. Cross traffic was coming to a halt and an SUV made a quick right turn to run the red and ended up flipping on the side. Fire truck drove up to it to help the passengers.


----------



## wibisana (Sep 15, 2021)

did some takoyaki experiment with wife
cheap one lol just for fun, i rate my takoyaki cooking as 4/10 lol. barely edible but what funny is, because my daughters have many friend, dozen of those takoball ended up eaten. seem they like it lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yamato (Sep 16, 2021)

I’ve tried making them from scratch and it’s not easy as it looks. Takoyaki flipping takes a lot of practice too and getting the ball the right texture is kinda tough.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## wibisana (Sep 16, 2021)

Yamato said:


> I’ve tried making them from scratch and it’s not easy as it looks. Takoyaki flipping takes a lot of practice too and getting the ball the right texture is kinda tough.


yeah also my ball ended up bready. spongy like a bread lol. fortunately those kids was hungry and eat all those


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Sep 21, 2021)

The AANE still is ucnertain about when they shall be able to resume having in-person pizza and game nights, due to the high infection rates of Covid-19; it is not fair that people such as myself, who are taking this pandemic seriously, should suffer due to the negligence of those people who are not treating the pandemic as a serious issue.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Sep 23, 2021)

i feel super sick 

what do you folks eat when you're feeling under the weather

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## wibisana (Sep 24, 2021)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> i feel super sick
> 
> what do you folks eat when you're feeling under the weather


porriage
of just ramen with rice, or chicken soup, usually i dont feel to eat anything. 
but something warm and soft-taste + some paper would help

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Shanks (Sep 29, 2021)

Someone tell @Mysticreader  to bring his ass back here.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Yamato (Oct 1, 2021)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> i feel super sick
> 
> what do you folks eat when you're feeling under the weather


Depends what kind of sick 


wibisana said:


> porriage
> of just ramen with rice, or chicken soup, usually i dont feel to eat anything.
> but something warm and soft-taste + some paper would help


Ah yes, good ol porridge. I like that too if I get a stomach bug or have the runs 


Shanks said:


> Someone tell @Mysticreader  to bring his ass back here.


I miss him too


----------



## Velvet (Oct 2, 2021)

*fuck 2021, i want a refund..*

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## Yamato (Oct 3, 2021)

Yeahh.... I can't say if this year has been the same as last year or worse. Maybe worse.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wibisana (Oct 3, 2021)

we got free pass in 2020 due to corona (work wise) 2021 hit like a truck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## wibisana (Oct 3, 2021)

@Gawr Gura 
check her out, her bento cooking is really good


----------



## wibisana (Oct 3, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wibisana (Oct 3, 2021)

i planned to do some cooking today, making small stuff, maybe fried eggs with fillings and stuff but alas last night having bad diahrea, woken up to take a shit like every hours...

ended up sleeping allday lol

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Yamato (Oct 3, 2021)

Oh boy... that really sucks. 
congee/porridge time maybe  
Stay hydrated too.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Velvet (Oct 3, 2021)

*Been on a month of congee,tea, soups and sneaking in some ramen while sick  

I'm ready for some chicken nuggets pls*

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 3


----------



## Yamato (Oct 3, 2021)

Velvet said:


> *Been on a month of congee,tea, soups and sneaking in some ramen while sick
> 
> I'm ready for some chicken nuggets pls*


Hope ya feel better soon!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Velvet (Oct 4, 2021)

Yamato said:


> Hope ya feel better soon!!


*Slowly getting better, almost fully recovered*

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 7, 2021)

At my place of employment, all employees shall be returning to working in the office in November, and I am not pleased about that, because I have been enjoying how quiet my office has been since I returned to being there full time in February, and I am not looking forward to it being full of people and noise, again. Even worse, there still is no news on when the AANE shall return to having in-person pizza and game nights, so I shall be experiencing all the downsides of this pandemic with none of the upsides, which is completely unfair, in my mind.


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Oct 8, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> At my place of employment, all employees shall be returning to working in the office in November, and I am not pleased about that, because I have been enjoying how quiet my office has been since I returned to being there full time in February, and I am not looking forward to it being full of people and noise, again. Even worse, there still is no news on when the AANE shall return to having in-person pizza and game nights, so I shall be experiencing all the downsides of this pandemic with none of the upsides, which is completely unfair, in my mind.



You do seem to complain about your work a lot. You weren't happy with the managers or the possibility of changing location. Didn't you want to go on strike at one point?


----------



## Krory (Oct 8, 2021)

Damn, y'all had ten months and couldn't get through ONE convo thread?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Oct 8, 2021)

Krory said:


> Damn, y'all had ten months and couldn't get through ONE convo thread?



Let's be honest, the relationship advice thread might as well be a convo thread

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Velvet (Oct 8, 2021)

*This is why I'm happy to be working all alone, the whole place to myself & no one to be forced to communicate with 

Love ittt*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yamato (Oct 9, 2021)

Krory said:


> Damn, y'all had ten months and couldn't get through ONE convo thread?


Blame COVID


----------



## Krory (Oct 9, 2021)

Yamato said:


> Blame COVID


Damn, that's straight facts

​


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 10, 2021)

Vagrant Tom said:


> You do seem to complain about your work a lot. You weren't happy with the managers or the possibility of changing location. Didn't you want to go on strike at one point?



I like my manager, very much, and, while I dislike being further away from my home, now, I like my new teammates at my current location more than I liked my teammates at my previous location (although that is not to say that I disliked my previous teammates). Also, a strike is not effective unless many people participate in it, and I doubt that any of my coworkers would be willing to join me, since none of them have as long of a drive as I have.


----------



## Son Goku (Oct 12, 2021)

Didn't see a thread for this but for my NYC NFers I went to comic con and wanted to post the costume I did.


*Spoiler*: _pic_

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Yamato (Oct 14, 2021)

wibisana said:


> @Yamato  you live in Japan right? may i ask something?
> 
> do you know where is it?


Sorry no, I don’t live in Japan. 
I'm in the US. 
I have a friend who is Japanese and visits Japan often and her parents live there. I could ask her

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wibisana (Oct 14, 2021)

Yamato said:


> Sorry no, I don’t live in Japan.
> I'm in the US.
> I have a friend who is Japanese and visits Japan often and her parents live there. I could ask her


lol, nah it is ok. i thought you were japanese lol.


----------



## Shanks (Oct 14, 2021)

Velvet said:


> *Been on a month of congee,tea, soups and sneaking in some ramen while sick
> 
> I'm ready for some chicken nuggets pls*


Yeah I know the feeling... Especially when we all love good food so much.

Hate getting sick...
And 2021 suck

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 19, 2021)

I am going to a Halloween party on this upcoming Saturday (October 23), and I am very excited about it, but I shall be going by myself, with no one familiar to keep me company, so I am rather nervous about that. Does anyone here have any advice for how I can enjoy the party and keep myself safe, while I am there?

Also, should I attempt to "pick up" any women at that party, or would that make me seem sleazy and perverted?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Delta Shell (Oct 21, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I am going to a Halloween party on this upcoming Saturday (October 23), and I am very excited about it, but I shall be going by myself, with no one familiar to keep me company, so I am rather nervous about that. Does anyone here have any advice for how I can enjoy the party and keep myself safe, while I am there?
> 
> Also, should I attempt to "pick up" any women at that party, or would that make me seem sleazy and perverted?


I'm sure the relationship thread will reopen soon bro.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Magic (Oct 21, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I am going to a Halloween party on this upcoming Saturday (October 23), and I am very excited about it, but I shall be going by myself, with no one familiar to keep me company, so I am rather nervous about that. Does anyone here have any advice for how I can enjoy the party and keep myself safe, while I am there?
> 
> *Also, should I attempt to "pick up" any women at that party, or would that make me seem sleazy and perverted?*


Yes bring them back to your parents house afterwards...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gin (Oct 21, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Also, should I attempt to "pick up" any women at that party, or would that make me seem sleazy and perverted?


depends what part of their body you try to pick them up by?

j/k


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Oct 21, 2021)

@DemonDragonJ I know we can get frustrated with you in the relationship advice thread but it's a sign that we care. We wouldn't be so invested in your success if we didn't love you

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Oct 21, 2021)

Vagrant Tom said:


> @DemonDragonJ I know we can get frustrated with you in the relationship advice thread but it's a sign that we care. We wouldn't be so invested in your success if we didn't love you


Daycare advice thread


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 21, 2021)

Delta Shell said:


> I'm sure the relationship thread will reopen soon bro.



The party is in two days, so I need advice, now.



RemChu said:


> Yes bring them back to your parents house afterwards...



If I had that level of charisma and skill, I would not be posting on this forum about my relationship troubles.



Gin said:


> depends what part of their body you try to pick them up by?



I cannot believe that I need to explicitly spell this out, but I am asking if I should behave flirtatiously toward any women at the party.



Vagrant Tom said:


> @DemonDragonJ I know we can get frustrated with you in the relationship advice thread but it's a sign that we care. We wouldn't be so invested in your success if we didn't love you



Thank you; I am very glad to hear that, and those words mean much to me; may I actually quote this post in my signature?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Oct 21, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> The party is in two days, so I need advice, now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What town is the party?

If I wasn't house sitting on the 23rd I'd come and show you how to pick up women.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 21, 2021)

RemChu said:


> What town is the party?
> 
> If I wasn't house sitting on the 23rd I'd come and show you how to pick up women.



It is in Salem, MA, and I am comfortable revealing that because Salem is a large city that is known across the country; if the party were being held in a small town that was unknown outside of the state, I would not reveal the name of the town.


----------



## Magic (Oct 21, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> It is in Salem, MA, and I am comfortable revealing that because Salem is a large city that is known across the country; if the party were being held in a small town that was unknown outside of the state, I would not reveal the name of the town.


Thank you for explaining the reasoning why you are comfortable explaining the location of the city of said Halloween event! 

Is it the Hawthrone Hotel or redrum party.


----------



## Magic (Oct 21, 2021)

Yeah that's a bit far from me. One hour drive just to get to Salem. Oof.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## UtahCrip (Oct 21, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> The party is in two days, so I need advice, now.


cuz, why they throwing a halloween party this weekend instead of halloween weekend. this party def not going to be turned.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 21, 2021)

RemChu said:


> Yeah that's a bit far from me. One hour drive just to get to Salem. Oof.



I understand, and I am also going to a party in Boston, next Saturday (October 30).



UtahCrip said:


> cuz, why they throwing a halloween party this weekend instead of halloween weekend. this party def not going to be turned.



I am going to another Halloween party on the day before Halloween, so do not worry about that.

What do you mean by "turned?"


----------



## Magic (Oct 21, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I understand, and I am also going to a party in Boston, next Saturday (October 30).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


turned up.

Like you know a good high energy state. wild , crazy

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## UtahCrip (Oct 21, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I am going to another Halloween party on the day before Halloween, so do not worry about that.


ok this party this weekend you got to give us more info. is alcohol going to be involved? will there be dancing? it going to be chill? is it a white boy rager? cant expect good advice if we dont know some details.


----------



## Magic (Oct 21, 2021)

UtahCrip said:


> ok this party this weekend you got to give us more info. is alcohol going to be involved? will there be dancing? it going to be chill? is it a white boy rager? cant expect good advice if we dont know some details.


daycare advice thread is unlocked.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yamato (Oct 23, 2021)

I wonder if he’s had any success tonight


----------



## Raiden (Oct 24, 2021)

Oh God.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 24, 2021)

Because more drama.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Velvet (Oct 25, 2021)

_*
THE NEXT COOKING CONTEST IS UNDERWAY!

HAVE FUN AND ENJOY!
*_
*---> <---*​

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 27, 2021)

At the Halloween party, last Saturday, several people recognized me from the New York Renaissance Faire, where I was being filmed for _Love on the Spectrum;_ is that not amazing? The series has not even premiered, yet, and people have recognized me!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## wibisana (Oct 27, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> At the Halloween party, last Saturday, several people recognized me from the New York Renaissance Faire, where I was being filmed for _Love on the Spectrum;_ is that not amazing? The series has not even premiered, yet, and people have recognized me!


congrats dude

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rinoa (Oct 30, 2021)

Dropping this here if you guys want to crash around Chroll for some games and bets and if you want to wear some Halloween name effect try your luck here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 30, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> At the Halloween party, last Saturday, several people recognized me from the New York Renaissance Faire, where I was being filmed for _Love on the Spectrum;_ is that not amazing? The series has not even premiered, yet, and people have recognized me!


You gotta tell us when you get on Netflix or whatever bro so I can watch that shit and make it go to the top of the chart. We're gonna get you some groupies.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 31, 2021)

This convo should be more active


----------



## Velvet (Oct 31, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> This convo should be more active


*active active active <3*

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 31, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> You gotta tell us when you get on Netflix or whatever bro so I can watch that shit and make it go to the top of the chart. We're gonna get you some groupies.



All I know at this moment is that the American version will premiere at some point in 2022, but I shall definitely let everyone know when I have further information.


----------



## Yamato (Nov 1, 2021)

Wrapped up my trip to Boston and Miami. At the airport getting ready to board and head home. Was overall a nice trip with friends at Boston.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Velvet (Nov 5, 2021)

*!!! THE VOTING THREAD IS OPEN !!!*

---
​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rinoa (Nov 6, 2021)

Dropping in case anyone wants to try their luck


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Nov 9, 2021)

@DemonDragonJ congrats on the new car. How much did it cost? Did you get it on finance?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Nov 9, 2021)

Also, felt like saying that I have spent the past week lurking in the cafe section and it is a massive shit hole. It's like Twitter but even more toxic.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Nov 9, 2021)

Vagrant Tom said:


> @DemonDragonJ congrats on the new car. How much did it cost? Did you get it on finance?



It cost $18,000.00, and I could have paid for it entirely, but I would have had very little money remaining, so I did need to take out a loan, but, every time that I have taken out a loan, in the past, I was able to repay it in far less time than what had be allotted, so I am confident that I shall be able to repay this loan, fairly quickly, as well.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Skyfall (Nov 9, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> My new car is a Toyota Corolla, and I normally would not reveal its model, but, in _The Big Bang Theory,_ Howard Wolowitz revealed that he had sex for the first time in a Corolla, so I know that I should not be too hopeful, but, perhaps, that model of car may be helpful, to me, as well.


I hope, you too, may have sex in your Corolla.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## UtahCrip (Nov 9, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> My new car is a Toyota Corolla, and I normally would not reveal its model, but, in _The Big Bang Theory,_ Howard Wolowitz revealed that he had sex for the first time in a Corolla, so I know that I should not be too hopeful, but, perhaps, that model of car may be helpful, to me, as well.


cuz, why aint you picc a cooler car? ladies aint dropping them panties for no corolla. plus the opps aint going to be scared if you try pulling up on them in a corolla.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Nov 9, 2021)

UtahCrip said:


> cuz, why aint you picc a cooler car? ladies aint dropping them panties for no corolla. plus the opps aint going to be scared if you try pulling up on them in a corolla.



I chose that model because it is fuel-efficient and reliable (i.e., low maintenance), which are the most important traits in a vehicle, for me.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Nov 10, 2021)

it might be time to see a doctor about these nosebleeds i keep having


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 10, 2021)

121k miles on a car is not a lot lmao


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Nov 10, 2021)

~M~ said:


> 121k miles on a car is not a lot lmao



My car before that reached 150,000 miles, so I was certain that my previous car would, as well, but I was not willing to take any chances, as it was rumbling and making unusual noises when idling.


----------



## Shanks (Nov 15, 2021)

~M~ said:


> 121k miles on a car is not a lot lmao


That's like... worth nothing here.


----------



## Yamato (Nov 16, 2021)

This is gonna be awesome

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 16, 2021)

Ok..I will post my pet pics
Later on...I  have Black..a mixed race Pitbull and Belgian shepherd
Then I have Lola... a  mix race looking like a German shephard long fur , last but not the least I have Matisse the artistic cat

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rinoa (Nov 16, 2021)

^Dropping here, use this convo to talk about the contest 




We are hosting a friendly competition for best photo of your pet or an animal.
You will have one week to upload one photo of a pet or an animal to this thread.
Please try as best as you can to upload a creative or interesting pic.
​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rinoa (Nov 16, 2021)

Redline said:


> Ok..I will post my pet pics
> Later on...I  have Black..a mixed race Pitbull and Belgian shepherd
> Then I have Lola... a  mix race looking like a German shephard long fur , last but not the least I have Matisse the artistic cat


U can only post one pic as entry. You can always share more here in the convo if you want.


----------



## Redline (Nov 16, 2021)

Rinoa said:


> U can only post one pic as entry. You can always share more here in the convo if you want.


only one pic? but ..what if we got a full photobook of each pet? lol...i mean we gotta take the best looking pic if we wanna look good lol

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Rinoa (Nov 16, 2021)

Redline said:


> only one pic? but ..what if we got a full photobook of each pet? lol...i mean we gotta take the best looking pic if we wanna look good lol


You need to pick one ahah 
Think like a photo shot where you select until you find the final one.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 16, 2021)

Rinoa said:


> U can only post one pic as entry. You can always share more here in the convo if you want.


forgive my ignorance Rinoa .. could you remind me how to upload the picture from my phone for instead?


----------



## Redline (Nov 16, 2021)

Velvet said:


> _*THE NEXT COOKING CONTEST IS UNDERWAY!
> 
> HAVE FUN AND ENJOY!*_
> 
> *---> <---*​


i should win this just by saying I am the only Italian sanji fan  here lol


----------



## Rinoa (Nov 16, 2021)

Redline said:


> forgive my ignorance Rinoa .. could you remind me how to upload the picture from my phone for instead?


You need to upload use a site like , Postimg or  to host your upload and copy the url to the image icon click insert.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 17, 2021)

@Redline  easiest way with a phone is to post the image on discord. Then copy the url and post it here via the image button.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 17, 2021)

Ramen, yakisoba/noodles or sushi?


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Nov 17, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Ramen, yakisoba/noodles or sushi?



Yakisoba


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 17, 2021)

Vagrant Tom said:


> Yakisoba



I'm between that and Ramen 'cause I haven't eaten in a long time.

Technically speaking, yakisoba/noodles is the same as wok right?


----------



## Shanks (Nov 17, 2021)

We are getting stronger everyday

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Nov 18, 2021)

Great entries for the photo contest everyone.

Reactions: Like 3 | Friendly 1


----------



## Raiden (Nov 18, 2021)

Shanks said:


> We are getting stronger everyday



For sure activity has been up lately.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lurko (Nov 19, 2021)

I don't know how to posts my kittens. I'm on phone.

Reactions: Like 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Yamato (Nov 19, 2021)

@Lurko 
Have to use an image uploading site then click on the mini portrait looking thing on the top part of the text box and paste the image link

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rinoa (Nov 19, 2021)

Lurko said:


> I don't know how to posts my kittens. I'm on phone.





Rinoa said:


> You need to upload use a site like , Postimg or  to host your upload and copy the url to the image icon click insert.





Shanks said:


> @Redline  easiest way with a phone is to post the image on discord. Then copy the url and post it here via the image button.





Yamato said:


> @Lurko
> Have to use an image uploading site then click on the mini portrait looking thing on the top part of the text box and paste the image link


@Lurko


----------



## Lurko (Nov 19, 2021)

How can one's career turn worse after saying 2Pac > Mozart, Bruce Lee > Mike Tyson and Baby Nagato negs Infinite Tsukuyomi?


----------



## Lurko (Nov 19, 2021)

Redline said:


> Black is focus!


Yes, keep Ruffy away from him.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Nov 19, 2021)

Lurko said:


> How can one's career turn worse after saying 2Pac > Mozart, Bruce Lee > Mike Tyson and Baby Nagato negs Infinite Tsukuyomi?



lol iterally never had a thought about baby nagato.


----------



## Redline (Nov 19, 2021)

They look two smartasses lul...nice..XD but my Matisse is cuter..imo..also a smartass lol...he alwats goes around into the be wild lol, if I remember I  will post a pic of him too..


----------



## Lurko (Nov 19, 2021)

Redline said:


> They look two smartasses lul...nice..XD but my Matisse is cuter..imo..also a smartass lol...he alwats goes around into the be wild lol, if I remember I  will post a pic of him too..


Yeah... My cats are complicated but they love me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Majin Lu (Nov 19, 2021)

LesExit said:


> This is Blanket. I could've gone the cute route with him but...nah.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm apparently there are problems with the photo? Is there something weird with the forums where image hosting sites don't work??


I fixed it for you.

This thread is so cute. Congratulations everyone! Your babies are beautiful.

I'll try to take decent pictures of my babies.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## LesExit (Nov 20, 2021)

Majin Lu said:


> I fixed it for you.
> 
> This thread is so cute. Congratulations everyone! Your babies are beautiful.
> 
> I'll try to take decent pictures of my babies.


Thanks for fixing it! I still don't get what was wrong tho.... T___T

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Nov 20, 2021)

Majin Lu said:


> I fixed it for you.
> 
> This thread is so cute. Congratulations everyone! Your babies are beautiful.
> 
> I'll try to take decent pictures of my babies.



my pets are no longer here but it's been nice seeing everyone elses'

might be the best contest we've had yet

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Majin Lu (Nov 20, 2021)

LesExit said:


> Thanks for fixing it! I still don't get what was wrong tho.... T___T


You posted the "album" link, instead of the direct link of that picture. The direct link starts with i.imgur, something like that.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 21, 2021)

How far into shield r u currently at @Yamato


----------



## Xel (Nov 22, 2021)

Today I took some more photos of Toby in that tree, lol. I really think he just likes the view.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rinoa (Nov 22, 2021)

Xel said:


> Today I took some more photos of Toby in that tree, lol. I really think he just likes the view.


awww he’s too adorable.

Maybe he likes trekking.  



ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> my pets are no longer here but it's been nice seeing everyone elses'
> 
> might be the best contest we've had yet


Same now i tend to “adopt” my siblings' pets.
It doesn’t need to be a pic of your own pet, that’s why is an animal contest not pet contest to give a chance to all who want to participate just need to take a photo of an animal.

I love that thread. It’s adorable.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Catamount (Nov 22, 2021)

which ket is better
the baby doll cat
or the cat that will fuck you up if you vote wrong
i can't choose


----------



## Catamount (Nov 22, 2021)

Ok so I figured I will post a cute picture there and use scare technics here
attempt anything at your own risk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Catamount (Nov 22, 2021)

Smh my phone is incapable or proper picture from a short distance but push it into his nose and it all looks good


----------



## Catamount (Nov 22, 2021)

My kit is still perfect on any kind of the picture

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Nov 22, 2021)

At my job, an executive (or at least someone above my manager) asked me if I could go to San Francisco for three weeks, but I politely declined, saying that I need to take care of my grandmother, who is 91 and needs help with nearly everything, and I believe that he understood. My parents said that that would have been a great opportunity, and I agree with that, but I cannot be away from my family and friends for three entire weeks; if it had been only a single week, I would have accepted without any reservations, so perhaps I can ask my manager (not the executive) if one week would be possible.

Also, I asked a representative of the AANE about their pizza and game nights, and she responded by saying that the AANE wishes to remain virtual for the remainder of winter, but hopes that they may be able to have in-person events, again, next Spring, if cases of Covid-19 decrease significantly, which is definitely a reason to remain optimistic.


----------



## sangsang (Nov 23, 2021)

Anyone wanna guess what gender my cat is? I'm curious...

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## sangsang (Nov 23, 2021)

Catamount said:


> Here is a perfect boy with a limp tail. He is a dolly and picture-perfect.


He's so angelic looking 

Is his tail really limp?


----------



## Catamount (Nov 23, 2021)

sangsang said:


> He's so angelic looking
> 
> Is his tail really limp?


No he just sits like that

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 23, 2021)

sangsang said:


> Anyone wanna guess what gender my cat is? I'm curious...



I'm sure it's female.

100% sure actually


----------



## sangsang (Nov 23, 2021)

Catamount said:


> No he just sits like that


Aw, i was wondering how he handled a limp tail all the time 

Is he a specific breed?


----------



## Catamount (Nov 23, 2021)

Siberian  somewhat


----------



## Rinoa (Nov 23, 2021)

Dropping in case is missed


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Nov 24, 2021)

why'd the bad friend thread get locked?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Catamount (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## Gin (Nov 24, 2021)

relationship bread locked again

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Subarashii (Nov 24, 2021)

Who TF locked the relationship advice thread!?


----------



## Gin (Nov 24, 2021)

Subarashii said:


> Who TF locked the relationship advice thread!?


----------



## sangsang (Nov 24, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I'm sure it's female.
> 
> 100% sure actually




*Spoiler*: __ 



He's a boy cat

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 3


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 24, 2021)

sangsang said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> He's a boy cat



Really? 

A male calico cat is quite rare.

You've got a rare beauty there

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## JJ Baloney (Nov 24, 2021)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> why'd the bad friend thread get locked?


It looks like the thread creator is banned.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Nov 24, 2021)

JJ Baloney said:


> It looks like the thread creator is banned.



they close threads when OPs are banned now?


----------



## Raiden (Nov 24, 2021)

@Gin I had to lock because a conversation in there started to get personal. I'll reopen in a few hours.



ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> why'd the bad friend thread get locked?



Started to get completely off topic. I don't think reopening it would have led to any productive discussion, especially with the OP not there.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Subarashii (Nov 24, 2021)

lolRaiden said:


> @Gin I had to lock because a conversation in there started to get personal. I'll reopen in a few hours.
> 
> 
> 
> Started to get completely off topic. I don't think reopening it would have led to any productive discussion, especially with the OP not there.


Was it Mider and Dergeist just calling each other virgins in an endless loop?  


JJ Baloney said:


> It looks like the thread creator is banned.


Baconbits!?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Gin (Nov 24, 2021)

i don't need relationship advice, but i do need do you need some relationship advice

open the damn thread

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Subarashii (Nov 24, 2021)

Gin said:


> i don't need relationship advice, but i do need do you need some relationship advice
> 
> open the damn thread


We're dying over here @lolRaiden

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Nov 24, 2021)

lolRaiden said:


> @Gin I had to lock because a conversation in there started to get personal. I'll reopen in a few hours.



I am very glad to hear that, because that thread is the main reason for which I am active on this forum.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 24, 2021)

Lol well I just unlocked

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (Nov 25, 2021)

Subarashii said:


> Was it Mider and Dergeist just calling each other virgins in an endless loop?


It's too easy to tell, protoplankton was very similar.  Arrogant but mad that he, who had a high opinion of himself, failed so hard on this front.


----------



## wibisana (Nov 25, 2021)

obviously mider isnt virgib

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## sangsang (Nov 27, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Really?
> 
> A male calico cat is quite rare.
> 
> You've got a rare beauty there


Thank you 
He's actually just a black-and-white cat though. He sunbathes too much in the summer, so his black patches turn orange


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 27, 2021)

sangsang said:


> Anyone wanna guess what gender my cat is? I'm curious...


That's a male cat.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 29, 2021)

What's good y'all.


----------



## wibisana (Nov 29, 2021)

what an hectic weekend lol.
my inlaws have a wedding ceremony, my sis inlaw to be excact.

i took 5 days off to attend it... kinda fun but also almost went not well.

very few people attend. i hope my parent inlaw can recoup their money (from donations and stuff)

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## wibisana (Nov 29, 2021)

1st my father inlaws kinda afraid get vaccinated, he got accute stomach problem (there is no proof that it could make it worse but still he didnt want get the shot)

thankfully he was willing to get tested (required by the state if you want to hold such event) and came up negative

2. almost (or did) had a big fight with my wife. i have been away working so i cant accompany my wife at all, so really wanted to have her and me make a doctor visits to get USG and stuff. but at the day of visit the house is still busy, she still got guests and her friends visit her and my sister inlaw (who is getting maried)

i was mad af, since i have to work cant be home in another 2-3 mo. we got into fight and i regret it


----------



## Yamato (Nov 29, 2021)

Mysticreader said:


> How far into shield r u currently at @Yamato


I ended up getting Sword but may get Shield if I could find it. I just got to the part where the two royal jerks received the Wishing Stones from the lab assistant infiltrator.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 29, 2021)

@wibisana you Asian? Sounds like an Asian style wedding but 5 days? Wow.. that crazy.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Yamato (Nov 29, 2021)

wibisana said:


> 1st my father inlaws kinda afraid get vaccinated, he got accute stomach problem (there is no proof that it could make it worse but still he didnt want get the shot)
> 
> thankfully he was willing to get tested (required by the state if you want to hold such event) and came up negative
> 
> ...


Ah man... hopefully you guys can sort that out and talk it through

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## wibisana (Nov 29, 2021)

Shanks said:


> @wibisana you Asian? Sounds like an Asian style wedding but 5 days? Wow.. that crazy.


the ceremony usually last 2 days, at home, and at party hall. 
i took 5 days off to be helpful for them. the preparation will take at least 4 days. cooking, small ceremony and stuff



Yamato said:


> Ah man... hopefully you guys can sort that out and talk it through


thanks man, despite i still think i am in the right, then she cried and feel sad i just cant do nothing but feel guilt for make her cry/sad.

i mean what would i get for being stubborn feeling i am right, when in the end if she is sad/cry it wont be good for our fetus. so i apologised and we are fine right now.


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Nov 29, 2021)

I watched season 1 of Dragon Maid this weekend and one of episodes near the end was a Christmas one. It made me feel Christmas'y and now I've started planning Christmas card messages. I never send Christmas cards so this is a change.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 29, 2021)

Vagrant Tom said:


> I watched season 1 of Dragon Maid this weekend and one of episodes near the end was a Christmas one. It made me feel Christmas'y and now I've started planning Christmas card messages. I never send Christmas cards so this is a change.



Dragon Maid is a great Slice of Life series.

Perfect to relax.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Nov 29, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Dragon Maid is a great Slice of Life series.
> 
> Perfect to relax.



Yeah. I like slice of life but it takes skill to make an episodic format interesting over a whole season. But yeah, Dragon Maid is really nice to chill with.

That said, I think Nana is the best SoL I have seen.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 29, 2021)

Vagrant Tom said:


> Yeah. I like slice of life but it takes skill to make an episodic format interesting over a whole season. But yeah, Dragon Maid is really nice to chill with.
> 
> That said, I think Nana is the best SoL I have seen.



Never watched it but I heard great things about it.

I think Dragon Maid is the only slice of life I've ever watched. So it goes there as my favourite SoL naturally

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Nov 29, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Never watched it but I heard great things about it.
> 
> I think Dragon Maid is the only slice of life I've ever watched. So it goes there as my favourite SoL naturally



There's k'on too. Very littles happens each episode, there's no romance, no villains, no real conflict but somehow it's entertaining. That said, I do prefer anime where the characters are adults which is another plus for Dragon Maid. I like watching Kobayashi getting drunk and obviously you just wouldn't get that in a school setting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (Nov 29, 2021)

2021 is worse then 2020  I can’t run away from my responsibilities anymore

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 29, 2021)

Vagrant Tom said:


> There's k'on too. Very littles happens each episode, there's no romance, no villains, no real conflict but somehow it's entertaining. That said, I do prefer anime where the characters are adults which is another plus for Dragon Maid. I like watching Kobayashi getting drunk and obviously you just wouldn't get that in a school setting.




True. That's really funny when it happens


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Nov 29, 2021)

Now I finally know where all these come from:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 29, 2021)

Yes. The little dragon

Kanna-chan


----------



## Mider T (Nov 29, 2021)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 29, 2021)

Yamato said:


> I ended up getting Sword but may get Shield if I could find it. I just got to the part where the two royal jerks received the Wishing Stones from the lab assistant infiltrator.


Nice!

U already progressed further in the few days since than I did in months. Stopped a while back but think i got the 1st badge at least. Was more camping in the south wild area for mons prior 

Should get back into the game now


----------



## Mider T (Dec 1, 2021)

@Worm Juice

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## wibisana (Dec 1, 2021)

Mider T said:


> @Worm Juice


Dutch people are cray cray


----------



## Raiden (Dec 1, 2021)

Mider T said:


> @Worm Juice



lmao you could really mess up your knees doing that.


----------



## wibisana (Dec 4, 2021)

A quite close volcano just erupted few hours ago, it prolly wont affect me, i am beyond impacted area, but still...

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 4, 2021)

wibisana said:


> A quite close volcano just erupted few hours ago, it prolly wont affect me, i am beyond impacted area, but still...



Damn are you gonna stay put or maybe travel out?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Dec 4, 2021)

wibisana said:


> A quite close volcano just erupted few hours ago, it prolly wont affect me, i am beyond impacted area, but still...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wibisana (Dec 4, 2021)

Raiden said:


> Damn are you gonna stay put or maybe travel out?


stay put.nothing to worry about

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Shanks (Dec 4, 2021)

Happy Birthday @Raiden


----------



## Rinoa (Dec 5, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Happy Birthday @Raiden


Do you live in the future too ?


----------



## Shanks (Dec 5, 2021)

Rinoa said:


> Do you live in the future too ?




Unless he is lying?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rinoa (Dec 5, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Unless he is lying?


Oh i thought @Raiden ‘s  birthday was on the 6th only.


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 5, 2021)

Raiden said:


> Chocolate cake for my birthday haha.


Nice 

Happy Birthday @Raiden! Hope you have had a great one

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## wibisana (Dec 6, 2021)

happy Bday my friend


----------



## sangsang (Dec 6, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Never watched it but I heard great things about it.
> 
> I think Dragon Maid is the only slice of life I've ever watched. So it goes there as my favourite SoL naturally


Isn't that the lolicon/shotacon series where a little boy gets raped by one of the 'lolicon' characters?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Dec 6, 2021)

sangsang said:


> Isn't that the lolicon/shotacon series where a little boy gets raped by one of the 'lolicon' characters?



Not that I remember. All the overtly sexualised characters are clearly in their twenties by looks at least.


----------



## Rinoa (Dec 6, 2021)

Crash to wish Raiden hb.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 6, 2021)

sangsang said:


> Isn't that the lolicon/shotacon series where a little boy gets raped by one of the 'lolicon' characters?



Not really. That's... never heard about that one 



Vagrant Tom said:


> Not that I remember. All the overtly sexualised characters are clearly in their twenties by looks at least.



Yes phisically.

Their living years are a couple hundred years give or take.


----------



## sangsang (Dec 6, 2021)

Vagrant Tom said:


> Not that I remember. All the overtly sexualised characters





Alibaba Saluja said:


> Not really. That's... never heard about that one


Ive never watched it but ive heard about it. Apparently the rape was cut from the anime adaption. Its the relationship between 'Shota' and a woman which is pedo-y apparently and a couple other things including lolicon characters. The studio that made it apparently also sold 'Kannas' panties as merchandise.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 7, 2021)

Last night, I vomited several times, so I stayed home from work, today, to recover; I still have a stomachache, but I expect that I shall be fully recovered, tomorrow, if I get plenty of rest and do not exert myself.

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## Shanks (Dec 7, 2021)

I want to see a "Do you need pick up advice" thread. The stories will be mad fun. And pick up is technically not relationship, so a different thread would be ideal to not clutter things together.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 8, 2021)

Jim said:


> I almost exclusively watch dubs



How can you learn the nippon language with dubs? 

Impossible 

If you use subs you can catch some stuff after a while

Like nii, san, yon, gomenasai, subarashii, omoshiroi and so on


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Dec 8, 2021)

Subarashii said:


> Learn Japanese, scrub!



すばらしいさん　日本語は同ですか?


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Dec 8, 2021)

Gin said:


> boku no nihongo wa _subarashii_ desu



I expect someone called subarashii to be very good at Japanese.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Subarashii (Dec 8, 2021)

Vagrant Tom said:


> すばらしいさん　日本語は同ですか?


Is Japanese the same??

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 8, 2021)

For reference there's an emote here which is literally coded baka

This one

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Subarashii (Dec 8, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Should be more tsun.
> 
> I-I-I d-didn't like your compliment you b-b-baka!


Which one is the mean kind that’s borderline abusive?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rinoa (Dec 8, 2021)

Dropping
 sign up guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 8, 2021)

Seriously thought.

This is looking like a convo now.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Dec 8, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Seriously thought.
> 
> This is looking like a convo now.



It's always been an unofficial convo thread.


----------



## Delta Shell (Dec 8, 2021)

@Jim wouldn't understand. Filthy dub listener.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 8, 2021)

After taking an entire day to rest and relax, I have fully recovered! I now feel much better than I did, yesterday.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 8, 2021)

Rin said:


> Indeed funny, the "if someone told me he would do liposuction I would think he has a small dick" was astonishing.



Why does liposuction have anything to do with penises?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Raiden (Dec 8, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 8, 2021)

Raiden said:


>



Why are you reacting like that? I am not the one who made the original comment.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jim (Dec 8, 2021)

Raiden said:


>


I'm normal

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Jim (Dec 8, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Thankfully, no woman has ever said that, to me.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 9, 2021)

We should start giving advice in Japanese

That would be fun

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Dec 9, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> We should start giving advice in Japanese
> 
> That would be fun



But not that romanji shit you just typed. Hiragana minimum

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Subarashii (Dec 9, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> We should start giving advice in Japanese
> 
> That would be fun

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Rin (Dec 9, 2021)

@Alibaba Saluja 

Teach me what "body count" means, I googled it and nothing, father.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 9, 2021)

Vagrant Tom said:


> But not that romanji shit you just typed. Hiragana minimum



I approve of this.

From now on Hiragana minimum or be section banned 

Except me ofc 






Rin said:


> @Alibaba Saluja
> 
> Teach me what "body count" means, I googled it and nothing, father.



Don't use that word Kouhai 


Call me Sensei


Body count is how many friends you make and provide shelter beside you for one night 

The higher the number the better. Means you're a kinder person and that you do more charity

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Mihawk (Dec 9, 2021)

Delta Shell said:


> It's a bad gateway anime in general yeah lol. 1000 episodes. Completely absurdist and whacky. It's deffo a tall order to ask a non anime watcher to be into it. Although if you show then the chopper flashback. It's an experience.
> 
> I watched it with my sister growing up but she was already into anime way before that.





Subarashii said:


> Rule 1 of Anime Club: Never show a grown woman you're trying to date One Piece
> 
> You gotta go with like Miyazaki movies or Your Name.


   

I see...so this is another reason it fucked up  

she sent me a soundtrack from a Ghibli movie once when I had trouble sleeping.


Delta Shell said:


> I feel you man I do regret decisions my younger self made and there are a few girls I think about from time to time and am like....if only I didn't have commitment issues back then


What would qualify as commitment issues in your mind? How is that defined? How does one avoid those issues...


Gin said:


> avatar: TLAB is a good compromise between weeb and normie for couples


Man it’s probably the best and I wish I used that instead.

fuck one piece.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Dec 9, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> From now on Hiragana minimum or be section banned



はい!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Dec 9, 2021)

Mihawk said:


> *fuck one piece.*


Get out.

Reactions: Funny 4 | Friendly 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Dec 9, 2021)

Atlantic Storm said:


> that said, by swivelling the topic back onto him, we’re sure to have reclaimed his attention - any minute now, he’ll respond asking if he can put all of these posts about him in his signature



So true! Then let's get back to shit posting.


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Dec 9, 2021)

Delta Shell said:


> Get out.



To be honest, a lot of east blue is a mess. You gotta have serious commitment to get get into it. Controversial opinion on a fanverse board where people hate Naruto but is Naruto a better gateway anime? Especially if you pretend part 2 never happened

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Subarashii (Dec 9, 2021)

Mihawk said:


> she sent me a soundtrack from a Ghibli movie once when I had trouble sleeping.


Dang, that’s some good stuff right there, so peaceful and pretty. She sounds nice


----------



## Subarashii (Dec 9, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Dec 9, 2021)

Vagrant Tom said:


> To be honest, a lot of east blue is a mess. You gotta have serious commitment to get get into it. Controversial opinion on a fanverse board where people hate Naruto but is Naruto a better gateway anime? Especially if you pretend part 2 never happened


All that aside. His name is @Mihawk 


I feel betrayed.


I fully agree One Piece is deffo not gateway.

But damn.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Magic (Dec 9, 2021)

Body count is how many kills you can get in Minecraft.

Hope this helps Rin.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Magic (Dec 9, 2021)

Atlantic Storm said:


> yeah, he’s mentioned in the past that he doesn’t like small talk or asking about other people (the latter might be a misremembered detail), so it’s not a huge shock that he isn’t interested in what is essentially shitposting
> 
> that said, by swivelling the topic back onto him, we’re sure to have reclaimed his attention - any minute now, he’ll respond asking if he can put all of these posts about him in his signature


Well he got jealous and started posting when everyone was active without him.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mihawk (Dec 9, 2021)

Vagrant Tom said:


> To be honest, a lot of east blue is a mess. You gotta have serious commitment to get get into it. Controversial opinion on a fanverse board where people hate Naruto but is Naruto a better gateway anime? Especially if you pretend part 2 never happened


I showed her an OVA of nardo tho. Like a brief 5 minute vid of it.

As for One Piece I didn’t show her any of that. Just the ace flashback cus it was a quick paced story and skipped most of it . Not like I was legit trying to watch an anime with her. Just highlights I guess.


Subarashii said:


> Dang, that’s some good stuff right there, so peaceful and pretty. She sounds nice


......

does she now  how wonderful

 


Delta Shell said:


> All that aside. His name is @Mihawk
> 
> 
> I feel betrayed.
> ...


It doesn’t fit with my current agenda

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Subarashii (Dec 9, 2021)

Vagrant Tom said:


> How about best hentai to share with your girlfriend?


If I have to repeat Boku no Pico one more time, I swear to God

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 9, 2021)

Yes let's all fall into depravity  

Yosuga no Sora


----------



## Subarashii (Dec 9, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Yes let's all fall into depravity
> 
> Yosuga no Sora


If that’s depravity, wtf is Boku no Pico

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Subarashii (Dec 9, 2021)

Vagrant Tom said:


> I was gonna go with something super vanilla and barely considered hentai; futari echi. You know, ease the prospective gf into it and work your way up to tentacles over time.


Start with the Jiraiya eps of Naruto, then Evangelion, then go to Prison School, then something cute but lewd like Rizelmine and then you can just go from there

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Dec 9, 2021)

Jim said:


> That's probably a problem he has with relationships though. The only way he can even pretend to care about a stranger is through pre-rehearsed lines that he typically sees on TV.


Damn.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 9, 2021)

Subarashii said:


> If that’s depravity, wtf is Boku no Pico



Don't forget we have a junior here


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Dec 9, 2021)

do you guys fight in the relationship thread

i swear its locked every other day

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 9, 2021)

i'm p sure it got locked because it got spammed to shit in the final couple of pages when it's not meant to actually function as a convo thread

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Dec 9, 2021)

Atlantic Storm said:


> i'm p sure it got locked because it got spammed to shit in the final couple of pages when it's not meant to actually function as a convo thread



Why not allow some spam?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 9, 2021)

Vagrant Tom said:


> Why not allow some spam?



I think staff do allow some spam in the thread (otherwise, half the banter in there would've been wiped out already) as long as it's 1.) at least tangentially related to the theme of relationships and 2.) isn't excessive.

Two pages of people talking about anime and hentai was probably a bit much.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Gin (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 9, 2021)

Bruh


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Dec 9, 2021)

What anime to show your gf sounds like great advice for a relationship thread on an anime forum

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 9, 2021)

Vagrant Tom said:


> What anime to show your gf sounds like great advice for a relationship thread on an anime forum


people who watch anime don't have girlfriends

Reactions: Agree 1 | Neutral 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Dec 9, 2021)

Yall Hentai freaks killed it.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shanks (Dec 9, 2021)

Before I watched anime, I had no girlfriend

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Gin (Dec 9, 2021)

so talking about anime for a couple pages (still sometimes in the context of relationships) was the reason it was closed?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 9, 2021)

Atlantic Storm said:


> people who watch anime don't have girlfriends



How can you say that on a forum that is dedicated to Japanese animation (and was previously named for a famous Japanese animation and manga franchise)?


----------



## Shanks (Dec 9, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> How can you say that on a forum that is dedicated to Japanese animation (and was previously named for a famous Japanese animation and manga franchise)?


Everyone who said they are married, dating, engaged on here are lying


----------



## UtahCrip (Dec 9, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> How can you say that on a forum that is dedicated to Japanese animation (and was previously named for a famous Japanese animation and manga franchise)?


my man raising some valid points. alright you watch anime? do you have a girlfriend?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 9, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Everyone who said they are married, dating, engaged on here are lying



What evidence do you have of that?



UtahCrip said:


> my man raising some valid points. alright you watch anime? do you have a girlfriend?



I do watch Japanese animation, and I have had girlfriends, in the past, but I currently am not in a relationship.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shrike (Dec 9, 2021)

They are joking, DDJ.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1 | Useful 1


----------



## UtahCrip (Dec 9, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I do watch Japanese animation, and I have had girlfriends, in the past, but I currently am not in a relationship


you ain't got to lie to kicc it. would any of them women say y'all was in a romantic relationship?


----------



## Shanks (Dec 9, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Before I watched anime, I had no girlfriend


This is fact though!

Not sure if there's a causation or not


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 9, 2021)

Shrike said:


> They are joking, DDJ.



Who are "they?"



UtahCrip said:


> you ain't got to lie to kicc it. would any of them women say y'all was in a romantic relationship?



I would not know, since I am no longer in contact with any of them, except for one.


----------



## UtahCrip (Dec 9, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I would not know, since I am no longer in contact with any of them, except for one.


how many of them would refer to you as they boyfriend?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 9, 2021)

UtahCrip said:


> how many of them would refer to you as they boyfriend?



Why are you asking that?


----------



## UtahCrip (Dec 9, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Why are you asking that?


why you not answering that?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 9, 2021)

UtahCrip said:


> why you not answering that?



We have already had this discussion, numerous times, and I do not wish to continue to have it.


----------



## Magic (Dec 9, 2021)

Gin said:


> so talking about anime for a couple pages (still sometimes in the context of relationships) was the reason it was closed?


So fucking dumb.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gin (Dec 10, 2021)

memes in the banner thread just got deleted too

bad moderation


----------



## Magic (Dec 10, 2021)

Gin said:


> memes in the banner thread just got deleted too
> 
> bad moderation


Someone literally posting in the relationship thread with a nsfw set, yet that gets ignored.


----------



## Delta Shell (Dec 10, 2021)

Gin said:


> memes in the banner thread just got deleted too
> 
> bad moderation


I'm salty about this. Some good memes were lost.


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Dec 10, 2021)

Killjoys. Let's have fun instead.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 10, 2021)

_*!!! COOKING CONTEST TIME!!!*_
_*
-THE THEME IS : COOKIES-
*_
*SO JOIN IN!  *
​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 10, 2021)

Yo


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Dec 10, 2021)

Gonna do cookies this weekend. Just thinking through ideas. I suck at cooking so will need to use strategy and brains to win instead.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 10, 2021)

Vagrant Tom said:


> Gonna do cookies this weekend. Just thinking through ideas. I suck at cooking so will need to use strategy and brains to win instead.


are they for santa

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Delta Shell (Dec 10, 2021)

Atlantic Storm said:


> are they for santa


For storing browsing data
J/k

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 10, 2021)

Delta Shell said:


> For storing browsing data
> J/k


you got me

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Dec 10, 2021)

Did a double take for a sec. That's not Jim.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 10, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Velvet (Dec 10, 2021)

Vagrant Tom said:


> Gonna do cookies this weekend. Just thinking through ideas. I suck at cooking so will need to use strategy and brains to win instead.


* I have posted a lot of recipe ideas in the submission thread so feel free to look through them for inspiration!*

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Velvet (Dec 10, 2021)

*As for myself....I finally found ranch in the shop and tried it

It's delicious  *

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Dec 11, 2021)

what's the story behind @Jim and the funny ratings

are you really laughing each time you use it? if so, i wanna be as happy as you are lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jim (Dec 11, 2021)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> what's the story behind @Jim and the funny ratings
> 
> are you really laughing each time you use it? if so, i wanna be as happy as you are lol


I put funny ratings on posts I find funny. not always laughing out loud. Could be smiling and such.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## Shanks (Dec 12, 2021)

Hi @Raiden @Island @Rinoa can we have a relationship section? I have a number of topics to discuss and feel like it will be lost in the mega relationship thread.

- The one that got away
- Guys, how do you deal with the endless mood swing?
- Has your perception of love change as you age?
- how do you deal with mind games

Just to name a few.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Dec 12, 2021)

How about a dedicated DDJ section where all his relationship issues, perspective threads and threads about random things in his life like car purchases and milk fantasies can live?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rinoa (Dec 12, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Hi @Raiden @Island @Rinoa can we have a relationship section? I have a number of topics to discuss and feel like it will be lost in the mega relationship thread.
> 
> - The one that got away
> - Guys, how do you deal with the endless mood swing?
> ...


Hi Shanks.
As for now there are no plans for that to happen and i'm not sold on the idea.
But thanks for the suggestion we will keep in mind.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Island (Dec 12, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Hi @Raiden @Island @Rinoa can we have a relationship section? I have a number of topics to discuss and feel like it will be lost in the mega relationship thread.
> 
> - The one that got away
> - Guys, how do you deal with the endless mood swing?
> ...


You can make separate threads since those aren't strictly advice-related.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 13, 2021)

I recently learned that ride-sharing apps, such as Uber and Lyft, somehow know how much battery power a member's cell phone has, and charge them a higher fee for rides, since the member likely shall be more desperate to reach their destination, which is a disgusting and despicable thing to do; how can they get away with such a tyrannical business practice? That certainly explains why my ride home from the Halloween party in Boston in October cost more than did my ride into Boston, despite both rides being the same distance.



Vagrant Tom said:


> How about a dedicated DDJ section where all his relationship issues, perspective threads and threads about random things in his life like car purchases and milk fantasies can live?



I like that idea, but I am not certain if we should actually do that, as it may seem as if I am seeking special treatment, which is not how I wish for the other users of this forum to perceive me.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Skyfall (Dec 13, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I recently learned that ride-sharing apps, such as Uber and Lyft, somehow know how much battery power a member's cell phone has, and charge them a higher fee for rides, since the member likely shall be more desperate to reach their destination, which is a disgusting and despicable thing to do; how can they get away with such a tyrannical business practice? That certainly explains why my ride home from the Halloween party in Boston in October cost more than did my ride into Boston, despite both rides being the same distance.


I didn't realize they could know how much battery power your phone has. That's messed up. haha But not very surprising. The last few times I took an uber it was way more expensive than I remember it being 4 years ago.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Dec 14, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I recently learned that ride-sharing apps, such as Uber and Lyft, somehow know how much battery power a member's cell phone has, and charge them a higher fee for rides, since the member likely shall be more desperate to reach their destination, which is a disgusting and despicable thing to do; how can they get away with such a tyrannical business practice? That certainly explains why my ride home from the Halloween party in Boston in October cost more than did my ride into Boston, despite both rides being the same distance.



I doubt that it was using battery in this instance. It probably charged you more on the return because it was later in the evening, with less taxi's available and more demand from drunk people coming home from parties. These things work on supply and demand to determine price. Also, the direction of travel is important. It might charge you more if the destination ends up somewhere far away from where they can get another ride.



DemonDragonJ said:


> I like that idea, but I am not certain if we should actualyl do that, as it may seem as if I am seeking special treatment, which is not how I wish for the other users of this forum to perceive me.



How it would work is that you would be banned from posting threads in any other part of the forum. You'd only be able to post in that sub-forum. Mider T would be the mod for the new section.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Dec 14, 2021)

Also, we'd ban @Jim from reacting to posts.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jim (Dec 14, 2021)

Vagrant Tom said:


> Also, we'd ban @Jim from reacting to posts.


Nah, just the funny react
j/k

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 14, 2021)

Vagrant Tom said:


> How it would work is that you would be banned from posting threads in any other part of the forum. You'd only be able to post in that sub-forum. Mider T would be the mod for the new section.



Why would I ever agree to that?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Dec 15, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Why would I ever agree to that?



Your thread creating rampage in the cafe last night has forced our hand. I'm afraid it's no longer a matter of choice for you.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shanks (Dec 15, 2021)

Lots of earthquake in Indonesia yesterday. People thought there will be a Tsunami and was evacuating, but luckily it hasn't happen... Yet

Reactions: Informative 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 15, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I am not as good with photoshop as I once was, but I can still get around in it, Audition, and Lightroom (which I know best, but which is not so good at anything other than photos).



Can you make me a GOAT Go-Tōbun no Hanayome tag?

Gif style switching with each Quintuplet.

These ones



Tag style:





Nice sig btw


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 15, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Can you make me a GOAT Go-Tōbun no Hanayome tag?
> 
> Gif style switching with each Quintuplet.
> 
> ...


I will, but it will have to be after I wake up. I am at my limit right now since I only slept like three hours last night

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 15, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I will, but it will have to be after I wake up. I am at my limit right now since I only slept like three hours last night



Yes!!



Thanks.

No worries.

Take your time and good rest

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 15, 2021)

Vagrant Tom said:


> Your thread creating rampage in the cafe last night has forced our hand. I'm afraid it's no longer a matter of choice for you.



First, you are not a moderator, and, second, there is nothing wrong with starting threads, especially when they relate to highly relevant news articles, and I plan to make more threads, tonight, as well.


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Dec 15, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> First, you are not a moderator, and, second, there is nothing wrong with starching threads, especially when they relate to highly relevant news articles, and I plan to make more threads, tonight, as well.



What authority do you have to tell me that I am not a mod? Are you so sure about that? Starching threads is highly inappropriate and could result in disciplinary action.


----------



## wibisana (Dec 16, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Lots of earthquake in Indonesia yesterday. People thought there will be a Tsunami and was evacuating, but luckily it hasn't happen... Yet


didnt feel anything
and never watch tv/news so i am not so well informed XD

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Yamato (Dec 17, 2021)

Went lobster hooping earlier this week. Was fun. I caught two lobsters for my first time. They were tasty.
Going again Sunday. I'll try and post some pics later.

Reactions: Like 2 | Friendly 2


----------



## wibisana (Dec 17, 2021)

never had lobster. it is expensive food XD

thi i had crayfish that people said it was lobster

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 17, 2021)

@Shanks I think it's best to keep everything in one section for now. Usually activity is pretty modest. If you need to make a relationship specific thread, like island said, go ahead. I understand that it's hard to get your questioned answered in the other htread lmao.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Yamato (Dec 17, 2021)

wibisana said:


> never had lobster. it is expensive food XD
> 
> thi i had crayfish that people said it was lobster


It is. Seafood in general is expensive. 
I'm not huge on eating seafood, but I just like fishing and lobster hooping. 
My mom and grandma love seafood. 
Asian family

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 17, 2021)

I had lobster at red lobster last week .


----------



## Stringer (Dec 17, 2021)

Raiden said:


> I had lobster at red lobster last week .


I see someone got a year-end bonus and went to treat the sidechick 

I heard that's where peeps down the border take their concubines.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 17, 2021)

Stringer said:


> I see someone got a year-end bonus and went to treat the sidechick
> 
> I heard that's where peeps down the border take their concubines.



lmaoooo nah i just went for dinner. I think I might have seen what you're talking about  . But I mainly see families go.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## wibisana (Dec 17, 2021)

Yamato said:


> It is. Seafood in general is expensive.
> I'm not huge on eating seafood, but I just like fishing and lobster hooping.
> My mom and grandma love seafood.
> Asian family


yes seafood is quite expensive but place im living right now is coastal (Semarang), there are seafoods hawkers that is really cheap, like oyster is really cheap here.  and because i got used to the cheap price here, when I am at other cities (Jogja which my hometown/Surakarta which my wife's) i feel dont want to buy seafood there, it is 30-50% more expensive. tho overall it just a raise from $1 to $1.5 but still lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 17, 2021)

Btw I think doing a "Battle of the sexes" thread would be mad fun. Basically guys posts funny stereo type meme about women and vice verse. 

Problem is, some people with sand in their ass crack might get offended. 

Can I get the redlight to make that thread without it getting closed down? @Raiden

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 17, 2021)

Let me talk to others and ask. I thin you’re right it could go left.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 17, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Btw I think doing a "Battle of the sexes" thread would be mad fun. Basically guys posts funny stereo type meme about women and vice verse.
> 
> Problem is, some people with sand in their ass crack might get offended.
> 
> Can I get the redlight to make that thread without it getting closed down? @Raiden



I think we might have to put this one on the burner.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 17, 2021)

Reason is we’ve had drama catch fire in the past so maybe not a good idea.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Island (Dec 17, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> there is nothing wrong with starching threads


Too much starch is bad for you.


----------



## Shanks (Dec 17, 2021)

Island said:


> Too much starch is bad for you.


My uncle have diabetes


----------



## Yamato (Dec 18, 2021)

*Spoiler*: _lobster feast earlier this week_

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Mider T (Dec 18, 2021)

Vagrant Tom said:


> How it would work is that you would be banned from posting threads in any other part of the forum. You'd only be able to post in that sub-forum. Mider T would be the mod for the new section.


Sounds good to me!


----------



## Skyfall (Dec 23, 2021)

@Alibaba Saluja  hey man whenever you get some free time I have a couple questions about visiting Greece. My friend and I are planning a trip to Athens over the summer, we were thinking of flying into Athens, and then taking a train to mount Olympus and hiking that for a couple days before going back to Athens to take in the sights.

a couple questions I have if you could help me out.

1. how important is it to know some of the language? Would it be easy for us to get food, travel on trains, taxis, tours, etc without knowing the language?

2. I figured we could just store our luggage at the train station in a locker?

3.  Any other tips to make it as easy and streamlined as possible would be appreciated. But the language thing is the biggest worry.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 23, 2021)

Skyfall said:


> @Alibaba Saluja  hey man whenever you get some free time I have a couple questions about visiting Greece. My friend and I are planning a trip to Athens over the summer, we were thinking of flying into Athens, and then taking a train to mount Olympus and hiking that for a couple days before going back to Athens to take in the sights.
> 
> a couple questions I have if you could help me out.
> 
> ...



Hey Skyfall

So you guys decided to visit Greece? Nice!

I'll help you out.

1- You don't need to know any of the language. Everyone knows English. It's extremely rare to see someone who doesn't know English, since Greece is a very touristic place for years. Even schedules, signs, menus, etc are written in English. Ofc if you want to learn to say hello and thank you in greek they'll appreciate it I think.

2- hmm I'm not sure about trains and train stations because I moved around in metros and buses. The national bus company is called KTEL here and you can go anywhere with them.  There are lockers in Athens where you can store your luggage for any amount of time you want like 

There's also an hostel called Athens Backpackers in Athens where you can store your luggage for free, but there won't be any security there, meaning anyone goes there and can take anything. They also have lockers there if you pay though, so it would be normal security in this case.

3- If you have time and also go see Meteora then is definitely worth it. Sounia is an half day trip from Athens and has beautiful sunsets with the Temple of Poseidon.

I would say get early to the places where you catch public transportation (like 15 min at least) because they might go out earlier.

Locals here are used to tourists so don't shy about asking for help or anything. They'll help you out if they know about what you need.

Language as I said there's no problem. If you want to eat cheap then eat Gyros/Souvlaki. Alos makes you full.

In Athens definitely see the Acropolis and the National Museum at least. The Acropolis museum is nice and all but it's only replicas there. Temple of Zeus, the Ancient Agora, Adrian's Library, Temple of Hephaesteus are all in Athens.

Use Moovit for public transportation.

In the Summer, the local phone company Cosmote has a sim card plan with unlimited internet and it's not expensive (10€ per month) but no call minutes or messages.

I think it's everything? If I remember more I'll tell you. Which dates are you planning to go?

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 23, 2021)

Ah not sure if it will still be in effect next summer but as of right now you need to fill up a PLF (Passenger Locator Form) to go to Greece.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Skyfall (Dec 23, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Hey Skyfall
> 
> So you guys decided to visit Greece? Nice!
> 
> ...


Thank you! That’s a huge help.  I’m not sure the dates yet, but during the summer when my friend gets out of university for the summer.

I’ll definitely try and visit those other locations you mentioned. I like Greek Mythology so I’d want to visit as many historical spots and temples as possible while there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 23, 2021)

Skyfall said:


> Thank you! That’s a huge help.  I’m not sure the dates yet, but during the summer when my friend gets out of university for the summer.
> 
> I’ll definitely try and visit those other locations you mentioned. I like Greek Mythology so I’d want to visit as many historical spots and temples as possible while there.



Ofc I remember more stuff now 

Corinth has the Temple of Apollo, Delphi is the Sanctuary of Apollo and a one day trip from Athens. Mycenae too: The Legendary City of Greek Mythology.

Also KTEL has two bus stations in Athens. Terminal A and Terminal B. Depending on where you want to go you go to one or the other. They don't share the same destinations.

I'm sure you'll enjoy it if you like Greek Mythology. They have stuff everywhere here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skyfall (Dec 23, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Ofc I remember more stuff now
> 
> Corinth has the Temple of Apollo, Delphi is the Sanctuary of Apollo and a one day trip from Athens. Mycenae too: The Legendary City of Greek Mythology.
> 
> ...


Nice. The bus is probably what we'll take then. We were talking about it last night doing some light planning, and I thought to myself I know of someone who is staying in Greece. Who better to ask? lol

The flight is pretty steep. Looks like it'll be around $1400 round trip from Atlanta to Athens. But I guess that's to be expected for such a long flight. We will stay in hostels for sure while we're there so I'm glad you listed the one you're familiar with. And that hostel looks amazing when I looked it up.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 23, 2021)

Skyfall said:


> Nice. The bus is probably what we'll take then. We were talking about it last night doing some light planning, and I thought to myself I know of someone who is staying in Greece. Who better to ask? lol
> 
> The flight is pretty steep. Looks like it'll be around $1400 round trip from Atlanta to Athens. But I guess that's to be expected for such a long flight. We will stay in hostels for sure while we're there so I'm glad you listed the one you're familiar with. And that hostel looks amazing when I looked it up.



If in the meantime you have any other questions then feel free to ask and I'll help the best way I know.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wibisana (Dec 23, 2021)

guys, especially Shanks and Yamato, pls no more rep, too lazy to send back lol,

rating is enough love

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 23, 2021)

wibisana said:


> guys, especially Shanks and Yamato, pls no more rep, too lazy to send back lol,
> 
> rating is enough love


Was there a rule that people suppose to rep back? 

People rarely rep me back

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (Dec 23, 2021)

Skyfall said:


> @Alibaba Saluja  hey man whenever you get some free time I have a couple questions about visiting Greece. My friend and I are planning a trip to Athens over the summer, we were thinking of flying into Athens, and then taking a train to mount Olympus and hiking that for a couple days before going back to Athens to take in the sights.
> 
> a couple questions I have if you could help me out.
> 
> ...


@Nemesis

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 23, 2021)

Mider T said:


> @Nemesis



Nothing to add really Alibaba answers thorough and correect.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## Catamount (Dec 31, 2021)

Happy New Year to everyone

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Dec 31, 2021)

Catamount said:


> Happy New Year to everyone



A little early, not even new year in New Zealand. Do you live on a pacific island?

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Dec 31, 2021)

Happy new year anime forum

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Rinoa (Dec 31, 2021)

Happy New Year guys

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## Velvet (Dec 31, 2021)

*Happy new year from me! <3*

Reactions: Friendly 4


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Dec 31, 2021)

I approve of the fireworks thing on the forun

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Son Goku (Dec 31, 2021)

happy new year ya filthy animals

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## wibisana (Jan 1, 2022)

take a guess which one made by me, while others made by mu wife lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Jan 1, 2022)

Happy New Year everyone! Take care and stay safe and healthy!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Jan 2, 2022)

Dr Pepper Vanilla Float is the best soft drink ever.


----------



## wibisana (Jan 2, 2022)

share the love


----------



## Shanks (Jan 3, 2022)

Bruh, there so much funny, agree and heart emoji in the last few pages of the relationship thread. Ren and Kitsune also became best buds. We are helping ddj sort out his hygiene.

Meh, I'm going to the beach.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Jan 3, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Bruh, there so much funny, agree and heart emoji in the last few pages of the relationship thread. Ren and Kitsune also became best buds. We are helping ddj sort out his hygiene.
> 
> Meh, I'm going to the beach.



It's a shame cos, joking about hygiene aside, there is a lot of help that can be offered. Especially with his speed dating event coming up. I know a lot of people don't agree with speed dating but if it's an option, then why not?


----------



## Yamato (Jan 4, 2022)

2021 is over and it still sucked. 
Let's see how 2022 goes


----------



## Mider T (Jan 6, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Jan 7, 2022)

Surprising we haven't had a new years resolution thread. My resolution was to give up soft drinks. So far, so good. Been clean for a week.


----------



## Velvet (Jan 8, 2022)

*I stopped making new years resolutions because I never keep them  *

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Jan 8, 2022)

Vagrant Tom said:


> Surprising we haven't had a new years resolution thread. My resolution was to give up soft drinks. So far, so good. Been clean for a week.


Get a wife. Easiest way to give up soft drink.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 12, 2022)

Vagrant Tom said:


> Surprising we haven't had a new years resolution thread. My resolution was to give up soft drinks. So far, so good. Been clean for a week.



i thought there was one tbh


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 12, 2022)

My company caught me using a web browser that was not approved on my work computer, but I uninstalled it, and I have not heard anything further about that, but I am very disturbed that they are spying on their employees, as this is a blatant case of micromanaging. I also have CCleaner, Defraggler, and Speccy installed on my work computer, so should I remove those programs, to avoid being reprimanded about them, as well?


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Jan 12, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> My company caught me using a web browser that was not approved on my work computer, but I uninstalled it, and I have not heard anything further about that, but I am very disturbed that they are spying on their employees, as this is a blatant case of micromanaging. I also have CCleaner, Defraggler, and Speccy installed on my work computer, so should I remove those programs, to avoid being reprimanded about them, as well?



Very naughty. Why did you install the browser? Is it because they can track what you have been looking at on the approved browser?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 12, 2022)

Vagrant Tom said:


> Very naughty. Why did you install the browser? Is it because they can track what you have been looking at on the approved browser?



I installed the other browser so that I could bypass their filters that blocked certain websites, some of which had nothing inappropriate; for example, their servers blocked the official  website or , but not  or _;_ how does that make any sense?


----------



## Raiden (Jan 12, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> My company caught me using a web browser that was not approved on my work computer, but I uninstalled it, and I have not heard anything further about that, but I am very disturbed that they are spying on their employees, as this is a blatant case of micromanaging. I also have CCleaner, Defraggler, and Speccy installed on my work computer, so should I remove those programs, to avoid being reprimanded about them, as well?



you should never use your work computer for personal stuff.


----------



## Stringer (Jan 13, 2022)

hrmm.. time for a new thread title


----------



## Shanks (Jan 13, 2022)

Raiden said:


> you should never use your work computer for personal stuff.


I use it for YouTube and NF all the time. Lol


----------



## Raiden (Jan 13, 2022)

Shanks said:


> I use it for YouTube and NF all the time. Lol


 
lol D :


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Jan 13, 2022)

Shanks said:


> I use it for YouTube and NF all the time. Lol



Did you venture into the Bathhouse (RIP) as well at work?


----------



## Shanks (Jan 13, 2022)

Vagrant Tom said:


> Did you venture into the Bathhouse (RIP) as well at work?


I work for a bank that is equivalent to Bank of America, so we have significantly more restrictions and policies than other companies.

Yes, I did visit the Bathhouse


----------



## Raiden (Jan 13, 2022)

Alright


----------



## Shanks (Jan 13, 2022)

Reading 500 chapters of Kingdom while at work a couple years ago was the best feeling ever, lol.

My manager is real though. Never cares about those things and use it for her personal stuff and let us know that she does it.

All about output at the end of they day. These little things don't matter and if they do, your manager is shit and a new job is best.


----------



## Shanks (Jan 14, 2022)

6.6 magnitude in Jakarta right now @wibisana @Schneider

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## wibisana (Jan 14, 2022)

Shanks said:


> 6.6 magnitude in Jakarta right now @wibisana @Schneider


700-1000km away not feeling/sense it at all


----------



## Karasu (Jan 15, 2022)

Was thinking of opening a "what are you listening to" thread - can we do that in this section? IIRC the previous iteration of H&L had one. Oh man, that was such a long time ago - Toby, Kikyo, Hors d'haleine. Good times.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Jan 15, 2022)

Someone of you guys have house keepers? I almost want to live in Indonesia for a year and hire 3 house keepers / nanny to chill.


----------



## Shanks (Jan 15, 2022)

Some of my brother/sister in law have 7~ house keepers/nanny/driver each. Bruh first World country suck


----------



## Raiden (Jan 16, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Someone of you guys have house keepers? I almost want to live in Indonesia for a year and hire 3 house keepers / nanny to chill.



Nah. This business exec in Malaysia had someone come by and clean. it worked for his schedule because he only had one day to relax.


----------



## Karasu (Jan 16, 2022)

Lol, nope. I'm kind of a minimalist - cleaning is super easy for me. I guess I could get a cleaning person  I'd probably try to shop for a hot one and enjoy the sexual tension that would hopefully develop.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Jan 16, 2022)

My house gets super dusty really quickly. I have no idea why and I can't be bothered to clean it myself. So I do sometimes think of getting a cleaner but I realise I should just stop being lazy.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 16, 2022)

@Aegon Targaryen 

Sup bro. The character limit on the profile page was pissing me off so let's continue here. This is what I tried to type on your profile:


_That's true. Though ironically, Drogo only became interested in invading Westeros after Robert ignored Ned's advice. So that's one example of where's lenience with children worked out. Never been a big fan of Robert being fine with child killing tbh, the Lannisters should have been punished after what they did to Elia and her kids and it was nice to see that Ned was furious over Robert's lack of apathy at their deaths.

Also Robert being willing to kill Cersei's bastards is extreme and taking things too far, only Cersei and Jaime deserved to die if Robert discovered the truth. The children are blameless.

As for Walt, I think this scene did a great job explaining all his decisions. This was my fav scene of him.

_

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 16, 2022)

Karasu said:


> Was thinking of opening a "what are you listening to" thread - can we do that in this section? IIRC the previous iteration of H&L had one. Oh man, that was such a long time ago - Toby, Kikyo, Hors d'haleine. Good times.



go for it


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jan 16, 2022)

A Optimistic said:


> @Aegon Targaryen
> 
> Sup bro. The character limit on the profile page was pissing me off so let's continue here. This is what I tried to type on your profile:
> 
> _That's true. Though ironically, Drogo only became interested in invading Westeros after Robert ignored Ned's advice. So that's one example of where's lenience with children worked out. Never been a big fan of Robert being fine with child killing tbh, the Lannisters should have been punished after what they did to Elia and her kids and it was nice to see that Ned was furious over Robert's lack of apathy at their deaths _



Don't get me wrong, Ned actually had the right idea (morally and politically). In fact, I've stated many times in the past attacking Dany just served to piss Drogo off and cause him to invade when at the very least he was taking his time before due to the Dothraki's aversion to the sea.

However, Ned just bluntly opposed Robert in public, and we've seen earlier in the book and show that doing so is a GREAT way to ensure he does what you tell him not to. Had Ned instead spoken to Robert in private soon afterwards and/or independently nurtured gotten Barristan and possibly Renly on his side, he may have been able to stay Bobby B's hand.



A Optimistic said:


> _Also Robert being willing to kill Cersei's bastards is extreme and taking things too far, only Cersei and Jaime deserved to die if Robert discovered the truth. The children are blameless _



See above. Again, Ned was doing the right thing - however, he confronted her alone and let her know that he knew what she did, instead of having witnesses or telling the truth to others like Barristan and Renly (people who were either trustworthy or anti-Lannister) beforehand what they were doing. Robert was still out hunting, the secret could have waited a bit longer. Maybe send a ship to Stannis or even summon him to KL with the Hand's authority, Stannis would not refuse.

Had it waited, perhaps Cersei would not have been able to kill him (or at least, Ned and allies would be way better off in handling her). Perhaps having others prepared or briefed would allow Ned to save the children while ensuring only Cersei and Jaime pay the price.



A Optimistic said:


> _As for Walt, I think this scene did a great job explaining all his decisions. This was my fav scene of him.
> 
> _



Yep. Awesome scene

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gin (Jan 16, 2022)

hot take: gus fring was a more sympathetic character than WW

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jan 16, 2022)

Gin said:


> hot take: gus fring was a more sympathetic character than WW



Gus wasn't a horrible employer, for a murderous drug lord I mean. IIRC he even was willing to let his employees get counseling and other support and pay for it at some point.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 16, 2022)

Gin said:


> hot take: gus fring was a more sympathetic character than WW



Gus Fring's boyfriend getting murdered in front of him and wanting revenge of the cartel is a sympathetic plotline, can't deny that. But Gus starts to lose a bit of sympathy from me with the way he treats Nacho Vargas in Better Call Saul, even Mike called him out at one point.

Don't get me wrong, Gus is awesome. But I think the show makes an effort to make him less sympathetic in the prequels.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gin (Jan 16, 2022)

A Optimistic said:


> Gus Fring's boyfriend getting murdered in front of him and wanting revenge of the cartel is a sympathetic plotline, can't deny that. But Gus starts to lose a bit of sympathy from me with the way he treats Nacho Vargas in Better Call Saul, even Mike called him out at one point.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, Gus is awesome. But I think the show makes an effort to make him less sympathetic in the prequels.


won't spoil myself, i have yet to watch it, but i'm sure you're right

but yeah gus' story and (initial) motives made him more sympathetic to me, obv walt had a motive to begin with as well but he just made so so many needlessly asshole moves i just can't

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 16, 2022)

Gin said:


> won't spoil myself, i have yet to watch it, but i'm sure you're right
> 
> but yeah gus' story and (initial) motives made him more sympathetic to me, obv walt had a motive to begin with as well but he just made so so many needlessly asshole moves i just can't



Better Call Saul is really good. Definitely check it out when you got free time, you'll love it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 16, 2022)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Don't get me wrong, Ned actually had the right idea (morally and politically). In fact, I've stated many times in the past attacking Dany just served to piss Drogo off and cause him to invade when at the very least he was taking his time before due to the Dothraki's aversion to the sea.
> 
> However, Ned just bluntly opposed Robert in public, and we've seen earlier in the book and show that doing so is a GREAT way to ensure he does what you tell him not to. Had Ned instead spoken to Robert in private soon afterwards and/or independently nurtured gotten Barristan and possibly Renly on his side, he may have been able to stay Bobby B's hand.



You're right that Ned should have spoken to Robert in private.



Aegon Targaryen said:


> See above. Again, Ned was doing the right thing - however, he confronted her alone and let her know that he knew what she did, instead of having witnesses or telling the truth to others like Barristan and Renly (people who were either trustworthy or anti-Lannister) beforehand what they were doing. Robert was still out hunting, the secret could have waited a bit longer. Maybe send a ship to Stannis or even summon him to KL with the Hand's authority, Stannis would not refuse.
> 
> Had it waited, perhaps Cersei would not have been able to kill him (or at least, Ned and allies would be way better off in handling her). Perhaps having others prepared or briefed would allow Ned to save the children while ensuring only Cersei and Jaime pay the price.



You're right here as well, Ned could have handled it better. 

I do think that despite Ned being the Hand, he actually had little power and influence overall and had so many people working against him. I do think if there was an alternate timeline where Ned (or Stannis) were king and had complete authority to do as he pleased, he would have been a good ruler. He did a good job ruling the North where he had complete power. At the very least, the crown would not be in debt and there would be no scheming Lannisters or Littlefinger in King's landing, and the Martell's would have actually gotten some kind of justice. I think Ned would have been a great king, he works well in an environment when he has all the power but does poorly when he has to share power with a bunch of other people and when he has to deal with Robert Mbxx blocking all his actions.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jan 16, 2022)

A Optimistic said:


> You're right that Ned should have spoken to Robert in private.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quite frankly, Ned's biggest mistake as Hand wasn't being honorable or trying to protect children. It was not using his position properly. The Hand of the King, as Tyrion demonstrates literally the next book and season (and Tywin the one after), has enormous power. They can hire and fire people, summon them for questioning, and make decisions regarding the economy.

Had Ned merely spoken to Renly and Barristan more (and maybe directly reached out to Hugh of the Vale), he could have unearthed a lot of issues.

For instance, Renly knew that Tyrion bet on Jaime, not against Jaime, which was the lie LF told Cat about the owner of the dagger used to try and kill Bran (and by proxy, ignite the war between Stark and Lannister).

Ned could have also learned about why the Gold Cloaks under Janos were so corrupt and ineffectual from Renly and fired the dude like Tyrion effectively did, in fact we even know Jon Arryn originally considered removing Slynt for it in the books until a LF-manipulated Robert told him not to. Renly even directly calls Slynt out for his poor performance in keeping crime down before the tourney of the Hand, yet Ned doesn't inquire or ask about it, which was annoying.

He could have summoned Stannis or asked Barristan, a man he knows to be honorable, about the other Small Council members. We are told Barristan had deep misgivings against Varys, at least.

I'm not really sure it has to do with a North vs South thing tbh. Robert showed that he was willing to acquiesce to Ned when Ned (and Barristan) privately fell him not to fight in the melee, which Varys (admittedly an untrustworthy source, but not one that necessarily lies) notes involved an attempt by Cersei to get him killed. Robert also spent very little time actually in the Council and trusted Ned greatly, so he wouldn't have been much of an obstacle beyond the matter of the Dany and false Baratheon kids. 

Even then, Ned was actually pretty competent, especially in the books. He does correctly figure out he can't trust his fellow Council members pretty early on (he does admittedly trust LF a little too much and pays for it), he saved Robert from possibly dying in the melee as Varys noted, correctly and quickly figured out the secret of the three kids (and he only fails to do so earlier because of stuff like the Dany assassination attempt and damaging his leg against Jaime preventing him) when he went for it, and made sure to challenge Gregor Clegane with the King's banner, so any violence on his part would be against the crown,  treason, and punished by Robert if the latter hadn't died.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Jan 16, 2022)

Raiden said:


> Nah. This business exec in Malaysia had someone come by and clean. it worked for his schedule because he only had one day to relax.


In Indonesia in at the Flora region, it cost about $80 USD per month to hire a house keeper, and maybe double that in Jakarta (@wibisana  can you confirmed?), so I wonder why Malaysia would be this different?

If I live in Malaysia or Vietnam, I'll get myself a house keeper also.


----------



## Shanks (Jan 16, 2022)

Karasu said:


> Lol, nope. I'm kind of a minimalist - cleaning is super easy for me. I guess I could get a cleaning person  I'd probably try to shop for a hot one and enjoy the sexual tension that would hopefully develop.





Vagrant Tom said:


> My house gets super dusty really quickly. I have no idea why and I can't be bothered to clean it myself. So I do sometimes think of getting a cleaner but I realise I should just stop being lazy.


Where do you guys live?

Cleaners are expensive in US/UK etc.


----------



## Karasu (Jan 16, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Where do you guys live?
> 
> Cleaners are expensive in US/UK etc.



I live in US/Illinois. I have absolutely no idea how much they cost. But nothing's cheap here, so probably lots.

IIRC I read somewhere in passing you live in Australia - always wanted to visit there and make my way into New Zealand.


----------



## wibisana (Jan 16, 2022)

Shanks said:


> In Indonesia in at the Flora region, it cost about $80 USD per month to hire a house keeper, and maybe double that in Jakarta (@wibisana  can you confirmed?), so I wonder why Malaysia would be this different?
> 
> If I live in Malaysia or Vietnam, I'll get myself a house keeper also.


about 100 in big cities. i have this lady that clean our boarding home (from my company to project site worker)

she asked 1.5 mill idr (about 100 usd) /month for 6days work from 11am to 3 pm

she only sweep, mop the floor, wash and iron our clothes.

i think if you want a dedicated housekeeper that sleeps and eat and cook there it would cost around minimun wage $180 (in this city) because it varies, jakarta min wage is almost $300 RN. (tho i think i jakarta you can get them at 200- 250, because they sleep and eat on your cost anyway)

but yeah there is region tht still have min wage at 80 or less
so technically if someone from there desperate enough to get a job they might be willing to work at that wage.

back then it is common for Jakarta people who born at poorer area and be succesfull to hire their neighbor from his/her local hometown. this is cheaper and more reliable.

nowadays people use nani supplier services which usually charge you at least minimum wage at that specific city

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wibisana (Jan 16, 2022)

IDK i am poor. i dont have servant/housekeeper XD except hiring one for my company to clean up the project site barrack/dorm/boardinghouse

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Jan 17, 2022)

wibisana said:


> about 100 in big cities. i have this lady that clean our boarding home (from my company to project site worker)
> 
> she asked 1.5 mill idr (about 100 usd) /month for 6days work from 11am to 3 pm
> 
> ...


 


wibisana said:


> IDK i am poor. i dont have servant/housekeeper XD except hiring one for my company to clean up the project site barrack/dorm/boardinghouse


I wouldn't say my in-laws are rich. They just run small businesses and work really hard.

Was just a random thought. Some of us have half decent jobs in UK/US/AUS and a few years of saving can definately earn us enough to buy a house and start a business and new life in Indonesia.

I wouldn't mind taking some money out of my current mortgage to buy some land and build a house in my wife's home town either then live their for 6months - a year.

Kids are tough. Having help like my in-laws definately help.


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Jan 17, 2022)

I wouldn't hire a full time cleaner. Just pay for one for 3 to 4 hours a week. I notice it's a growing trend among white collar professionals these days. But I just can't justify it to myself as it feels like I am just being lazy. Plus I don't like the idea of someone I don't know being in my house alone.


----------



## Shanks (Jan 17, 2022)

Vagrant Tom said:


> I wouldn't hire a full time cleaner. Just pay for one for 3 to 4 hours a week. I notice it's a growing trend among white collar professionals these days. But I just can't justify it to myself as it feels like I am just being lazy. Plus I don't like the idea of someone I don't know being in my house alone.


I can't afford it in Sydney. Well, I can, but rather save the money and do it myself.

More talking about in other countries when it's cheap.


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Jan 19, 2022)

@t0xeus I like what you're doing. Let's get the relationship thread onto page 2!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## t0xeus (Jan 19, 2022)

Vagrant Tom said:


> @t0xeus I like what you're doing. Let's get the relationship thread onto page 2!


It's time to bury it

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Jan 19, 2022)

It is done!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Gin (Jan 23, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Magic (Jan 23, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Jan 23, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Magic (Jan 23, 2022)

Me when Raiden mentions staying on topic:

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Delta Shell (Jan 30, 2022)

This shit is so annoying

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 30, 2022)

Some time ago, I complained that a restaurant in Boston would not accept cash, but it turns out that that restaurant _does_ accept cash; I simply needed to ask if they did.

Also, I work in a town not far from Boston, and the company for which I work shall eventually be moving all of its employees into a new building, one that purposefully has minimal parking space, to encourage the employees to use public transportation; how can a company get away with such a blatant display of tyranny?


----------



## Karasu (Jan 30, 2022)

Sweet fancy Moses, I hit the keys of a mechanical keyboard today at an electronics store and walked out with one.  But now I understand there are different switch types with different pressure, feedback, etc.  so you can get super fussy about this shit. Lol.

I never really paid attention to my keyboards before. Does anyone else have a mechanical keyboard, and what type of switches do you have? Not trying to nerdgasm about this, but it's kinda cool. I'm thinking about returning this one (TTC Brown) and going for blue switches. IDK 



DemonDragonJ said:


> Some time ago, I complained that a restaurant in Boston would not accept cash, but it turns out that that restaurant _does_ accept cash; I simply needed to ask if they did.
> 
> Also, I work in a town not far from Boston, and the company for which I work shall eventually be moving all of its employees into a new building, one that purposefully has minimal parking space, to encourage the employees to use public transportation; how can a company get away with such a blatant display of tyranny?



Don't let them get away with it. Stick it to the man - quit!!


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 30, 2022)

Karasu said:


> Don't let them get away with it. Stick it to the man - quit!!



I have definitely contemplated the idea of resigning or asking for a transfer to a new location, but I really like my current position, because my coworkers are great and my manager is understanding and does not micromanage, so I would prefer to keep my current position for as long as is possible.


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Jan 31, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Also, I work in a town not far from Boston, and the company for which I work shall eventually be moving all of its employees into a new building, one that purposefully has minimal parking space, to encourage the employees to use public transportation; how can a company get away with such a blatant display of tyranny?



How is not having a large car park be considered tyranny? I thought you studied history so surely you should understand what real tyranny is. It's posts like this which make me question whether you are a very committed troll or you really think this.

Maybe it'd be good for you to use a bit of public transport though? Save some money and miles on that car. Maybe mingle a bit more with the common folk who are of a lower class than you.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Feb 1, 2022)

So rihanna is having a baby and the Drake and Chris brown memes have me giggling 

someone said “Drake be like “I knew our relationship was rocky, but girl you moved on ASAP” 

the internet knows no bounds


----------



## Karasu (Feb 2, 2022)

Delta Shell said:


> This shit is so annoying



That's a bit of a pain.



ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> So rihanna is having a baby and the Drake and Chris brown memes have me giggling
> 
> someone said “Drake be like “I knew our relationship was rocky, but girl you moved on ASAP”
> 
> the internet knows no bounds



I rarely follow any of that stuff, but it is funny to read some of the shit slinging that goes on

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 3, 2022)

Vagrant Tom said:


> Maybe it'd be good for you to use a bit of public transport though? Save some money and miles on that car. Maybe mingle a bit more with the common folk who are of a lower class than you.



I much prefer using my own car, so that I have the ability to arrive and depart at my own leisure and can play my own music while driving. The only time that I use public transportation is when I attend Comic-Con or visit museums in Boston.


----------



## Island (Feb 3, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Also, I work in a town not far from Boston, and the company for which I work shall eventually be moving all of its employees into a new building, one that purposefully has minimal parking space, to encourage the employees to use public transportation; how can a company get away with such a blatant display of tyranny?


I'm sure the real reason is that the new building is cheaper.

But honestly, it sounds like you're getting the short end of the stick at your current job.

It sounds like your job can be done from home, so if you already have a couple years at the current place and once you finish your master's, you'll be in a good position to look for one that will let you WFH.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 3, 2022)

Island said:


> I'm sure the real reason is that the new building is cheaper.
> 
> But honestly, it sounds like you're getting the short end of the stick at your current job.
> 
> It sounds like your job can be done from home, so if you already have a couple years at the current place and once you finish your master's, you'll be in a good position to look for one that will let you WFH.



I really like my immediate manager and my coworkers, as they are very nice and accomodating people, and I also like the fact that the company is not micromanaging its employees, so I have spare time to sit at my desk and browse the internet while I am working, so those are not things that I wish to sacrifice.


----------



## Shanks (Feb 4, 2022)

Sup guys, I've been on vacation ban. Didn't think anyone would notice and thank you to all that did.

Still a tone to do but manage to get alot of irl things on the way.

Also celebrated my 10 years anniversary with the wife btw.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Friendly 2


----------



## Delta Shell (Feb 4, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Sup guys, I've been on vacation ban. Didn't think anyone would notice and thank you to all that did.
> 
> Still a tone to do but manage to get alot of irl things on the way.
> 
> Also celebrated my 10 years anniversary with the wife btw.


Congrats again on the milestone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Feb 4, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I much prefer using my own car, so that I have the ability to arrive and depart at my own leisure and can play my own music while driving. The only time that I use public transportation is when I attend Comic-Con or visit museums in Boston.


Consider yourself lucky you had a parking for a while.

I only started getting parkings when I finally reached a certain level.

I'm guessing you don't work in a CBD, right?

Public transport ain't bad. Get to spend that time on your phone doing whatever and it's usually faster in peak hours.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## Raiden (Feb 5, 2022)

lol haven't heard anything like this in a while.


----------



## Shanks (Feb 5, 2022)

Happy Lunar New Year @wibisana @Schneider @Mysticreader @Yamato @Atlantic Storm 

and to any of my other Asian comrade.

Hope you all get rich!

Reactions: Like 3 | Friendly 2


----------



## Schneider (Feb 5, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Happy Lunar New Year @wibisana @Schneider @Mysticreader @Yamato @Atlantic Storm
> 
> and to any of my other Asian comrade.
> 
> Hope you all get rich!


May the year of water tiger be prosperous for all of us

Also since i'm married now its my turn to stop receiving hongbaos and shell some out to my unmarried cousins. and there are like, 10 of them running around.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## wibisana (Feb 6, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Happy Lunar New Year @wibisana @Schneider @Mysticreader @Yamato @Atlantic Storm
> 
> and to any of my other Asian comrade.
> 
> Hope you all get rich!


im not really celebrate it, unlike Schneider which i asume is Chinese-Indonesian
I am Javanese lol raised Islam, so we didnt celebrate it.

but fortunately here in Solo(Surakarta) we embrace diversity, many places decorated in this occasion. and we can have fun in this Chinese New Year



many places in Indonesia grow intolerant. minority got steped aside.

in Semarang, which also have significant population of Chinese descent i didnt see their city govt putting Chinese accessories so people could celebrate. 
not to mention places like Jakarta or Bekasi which right now is intolerant AF

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 6, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Happy Lunar New Year @wibisana @Schneider @Mysticreader @Yamato @Atlantic Storm
> 
> and to any of my other Asian comrade.
> 
> Hope you all get rich!


You too!


----------



## Karasu (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 6, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Consider yourself lucky you had a parking for a while.
> 
> I only started getting parkings when I finally reached a certain level.
> 
> ...



What is a CBD, in this case?


----------



## Shanks (Feb 6, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> What is a CBD, in this case?


Central Business District

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 6, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Central Business District



Yes, I do work in a busy town; I am not actually in Boston, but I am close to it, and I have been tolerating my long drive because my manager is a wonderful person and my colleagues are also very nice and friendly.


----------



## Shanks (Feb 6, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Yes, I do work in a busy town; I am not actually in Boston, but I am close to it, and I have been tolerating my long drive because my manager is a wonderful person and my colleagues are also very nice and friendly.


How long is your drive? Most people who worked in a CBD like Boston, NYC, etc probably have to drive 1.5hrs on public transport because they decided to live faraway. Long drive or long public transports or going on public transport to work is pretty normal, especially if you're priority is other things.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 6, 2022)

Shanks said:


> How long is your drive? Most people who worked in a CBD like Boston, NYC, etc probably have to drive 1.5hrs on public transport because they decided to live faraway. Long drive or long public transports or going on public transport to work is pretty normal, especially if you're priority is other things.



If the traffic is minimal, which is has been, recently, thankfully, I can reach my place of work in 45 minutes, but, if the traffic is heavy, it may take me nearly an hour to reach it.


----------



## Shanks (Feb 6, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> If the traffic is minimal, which is has been, recently, thankfully, I can reach my place of work in 45 minutes, but, if the traffic is heavy, it may take me nearly an hour to reach it.


So when do you have to start talking public transport? Tbh, I think that would be good for you. I've met so many women on public transport back in the Uni days.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 6, 2022)

Shanks said:


> So when do you have to start talking public transport? Tbh, I think that would be good for you. I've met so many women on public transport back in the Uni days.



I do not know, but I plan to park my car in the nearest garage, so that I can avoid wasting time getting to my car when I need to attend events after work, and I never interact with other people on public transportation; I mind my own business, and appreciate when other people do the same.


----------



## Shanks (Feb 6, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I do not know, but I plan to park my car in the nearest garage, so that I can avoid wasting time getting to my car when I need to attend events after work, and I never interact with other people on public transportation; I mind my own business, and appreciate when other people do the same.


Most people do mind their own business, but if you at least try to talk to people and enjoy it, it will create alot more opportunities for you as well and allowing you to practice and improve your communication skills so when you do meet the right women, you'll be in a good position to keep her.

And yes, sometimes driving and parking your car somewhere is good also, if you have something on, but most days you won't have things on, so embracing public transport is the thing to go. Especially in the future, if you do decided to work elsewhere, it won't bother you as much.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 8, 2022)

As I have said, my company is moving its employees into a new building, so my colleagues and I need to help with moving equipment and miscellaneous items into that new building, which we shall do during overtime, but my manager said that it would be best to do that overtime work on weekends, which I dislike, since weekends are meant for relaxing. I absolutely shall not work on Saturdays, but I can work on some Sundays, although I shall need to know in advance what weekends my manager wishes for us to work, so that I can plan ahead.


----------



## Karasu (Feb 8, 2022)

That there is a pretty big fishy.


----------



## Shanks (Feb 9, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> As I have said, my company is moving its employees into a new building, so my colleagues and I need to help with moving equipment and miscellaneous items into that new building, which we shall do during overtime, but my manager said that it would be best to do that overtime work on weekends, which I dislike, since weekends are meant for relaxing. I absolutely shall not work on Saturdays, but I can work on some Sundays, although I shall need to know in advance what weekends my manager wishes for us to work, so that I can plan ahead.


Not such a great company and manager now huh?  

My company hired a moving company to save us time and we do it during working hours on a weekday. Half a day was enough.


----------



## wibisana (Feb 10, 2022)

idk weekend overtime is best in here. i mean you get like double hourly rate XD


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 10, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Not such a great company and manager now huh?



My immediate manager is still a wonderful person, and he is a significant part of the reason for which I have remained with that company; it is the people above him who are control freaks who are out-of-touch with the normal workers, in my mind.


----------



## Shanks (Feb 11, 2022)

Get active and make more threads, guys.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Feb 13, 2022)

is everyone watching the super bowl?

there's a super bowl party here and it's too noisy


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 13, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> is everyone watching the super bowl?
> 
> there's a super bowl party here and it's too noisy


it is one of the biggest sports events of the year.


----------



## wibisana (Feb 15, 2022)

i spent my day doing useless stuff lol.

i mean if i watch some anime/TV series it would be bit better way to spend my day

lately i just laying on my bed, watch some youtube XD. or do nothing.


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 19, 2022)

This is really more for me than anything but I wanted to share this picture of my cat. She passed away this morning and I wanted some people to see her besides me.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Island (Feb 19, 2022)

I just noticed the title is outdated.

Any suggestions on a new Convo title?


----------



## Karasu (Feb 20, 2022)

Son Goku said:


> This is really more for me than anything but I wanted to share this picture of my cat. She passed away this morning and I wanted some people to see her besides me.



That's really tough - I'm sorry. How old was she?



Island said:


> I just noticed the title is outdated.
> 
> Any suggestions on a new Convo title?



Have to kick this around a bit. But what are your thoughts?


----------



## Delta Shell (Feb 20, 2022)

Are we unable to paste image links anymore?


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 20, 2022)

Karasu said:


> That's really tough - I'm sorry. How old was she?
> 
> 
> 
> Have to kick this around a bit. But what are your thoughts?


she was 11. She had a cancer diagnosis in January and then a few days ago I realized she was ready to go.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Karasu (Feb 20, 2022)

Son Goku said:


> she was 11. She had a cancer diagnosis in January and then a few days ago I realized she was ready to go.


I'm really sorry about that. She had a good life because of you/your fam.


----------



## Karasu (Feb 21, 2022)

Post up foodie bitches - what did you eat today?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 22, 2022)

Last weekend, there was an opportunity for overtime work at my job; I certainly had no intention of working on Saturday, but I was willing to work on Sunday; however, my manager said that everyone had to start at 8:00, and there was no way that I was going to arrive that early on a Sunday. Overtime work is optional, and the employees are doing the company a favor by doing it, so I think that that was terribly unfair, and, apparently, my manager thought so, as well, because he said that there shall be overtime work on this upcoming weekend, and, this time, I may arrive when I am able to do so, which I greatly appreciate.


----------



## Karasu (Feb 26, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Last weekend, there was an opportunity for overtime work at my job; I certainly had no intention of working on Saturday, but I was willing to work on Sunday; however, my manager said that everyone had to start at 8:00, and there was no way that I was going to arrive that early on a Sunday. Overtime work is optional, and the employees are doing the company a favor by doing it, so I think that that was terribly unfair, and, apparently, my manager thought so, as well, because he said that there shall be overtime work on this upcoming weekend, and, this time, I may arrive when I am able to do so, which I greatly appreciate.


Hey DDJ, what did you eat today. Also, don't tell me here - post it in 

Also, since you probably listen to music when posting here, let me know what you're listening to, but don't tell me here - post it in  K - thanks

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 27, 2022)

Karasu said:


> Hey DDJ, what did you eat today. Also, don't tell me here - post it in
> 
> Also, since you probably listen to music when posting here, let me know what you're listening to, but don't tell me here - post it in  K - thanks



Why are you asking me to do that?


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Feb 27, 2022)

Karasu said:


> Hey DDJ, what did you eat today. Also, don't tell me here - post it in
> 
> Also, since you probably listen to music when posting here, let me know what you're listening to, but don't tell me here - post it in  K - thanks



Silly question. 

@DemonDragonJ eats bbq'd dog meat from feral dogs he killed with his bare hands.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 27, 2022)

I have said that I plan to have a roommate when I eventually have my own place of residence, both to help me with living expenses and to keep me company. If I have a new girlfriend by that time, she shall obviously be my roommate, but, otherwise, I shall need to find a roommate, so how should I find a roommate? Should I put an advertisement online, or signs around my hometown? For users here who have roommates, how did you find your roommates?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Karasu (Feb 27, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Why are you asking me to do that?


Well, that's simple enough - because you're DDJ, and I'm not sure I've seen you post in either thread 



Vagrant Tom said:


> Silly question.
> 
> @DemonDragonJ eats bbq'd dog meat from feral dogs he killed with his bare hands.



Wow - I totally forgot about the dog thingy

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 27, 2022)

Karasu said:


> Well, that's simple enough - because you're DDJ, and I'm not sure I've seen you post in either thread



I have not posted in those threads, yet, because I am not interested in them, at this time.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Karasu (Feb 27, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I have not posted in those threads, yet, because I am not interested in them, at this time.



"Breadfan" isn't interested in posting what he's currently listening to? That's remarkable.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 27, 2022)

Karasu said:


> "Breadfan" isn't interested in posting what he's currently listening to? That's remarkable.



Perhaps I shall post in those threads, later.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Karasu (Feb 27, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Perhaps I shall post in those threads, later.


Or perhaps you shall...n't  either way.


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Feb 28, 2022)

@DemonDragonJ 

I watched this and thought of you. There is hope yet that you could legally own a flamethrower!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karasu (Feb 28, 2022)

Vagrant Tom said:


> @DemonDragonJ
> 
> I watched this and thought of you. There is hope yet that you could legally own a flamethrower!


Okay what the hell are you thinking? He's likely to cook dog with that, and then I have to read about it in one of my favourite threads

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Yamato (Mar 1, 2022)

@UtahCrip 
You know these guys?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Velvet (Mar 1, 2022)

*@Mysticreader  Do you have a theme ready for the next cooking contest?

As the last winner you get to pick it!  *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 1, 2022)

Vagrant Tom said:


> @DemonDragonJ
> 
> I watched this and thought of you. There is hope yet that you could legally own a flamethrower!



I actually am well aware that flamethrowers are legal for civilian use in the United States, but, between repaying my car loan and saving for a house, I cannot afford to purchase a flamethrower, and there also is no place near where I live where I can safely use such a device.


----------



## Karasu (Mar 1, 2022)

Flamethrower  don't you mean...dog fryer?

Might have a new theme for the cooking contest

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Mar 2, 2022)

Velvet said:


> *@Mysticreader  Do you have a theme ready for the next cooking contest?
> 
> As the last winner you get to pick it! *


Can't think of any suggestions   
so would it b alright to ask if the others have any suggestions they would like to see/attempt, thks Velvet


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Mar 2, 2022)

Mysticreader said:


> Can't think of any suggestions
> so would it b alright to ask if the others have any suggestions they would like to see/attempt, thks Velvet



Spaghetti

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jim (Mar 2, 2022)

I wonder if people are still hoping, like the title of the thread says
j/k


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Mar 2, 2022)

2021 was better than 2020. But at the very, very end some bad shit started and now it's messing up 2022.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Karasu (Mar 3, 2022)

Maybe a ramen redoux for the cooking contest? 

I mean...it's ramen.


----------



## Velvet (Mar 3, 2022)

*I really want to try one of those "3 ingridient only" meals


They seem so fun in videos and challenging!*


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Mar 4, 2022)

I think I have been watching the news too much. Last night I had several dreams about a nuclear bomb going off in London. I didn't die instantly but instead painfully burnt to death.


----------



## Karasu (Mar 4, 2022)

It's some shit - I had the same thing happen last night. Everytime I turn the news on I keep getting hit with images of traffic backed up for miles from people leaving combat hot spots. Had a dream I was packing my stuff in a hurry to leave, and looking outside seeing the streets blocked with traffic.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Mar 4, 2022)

Karasu said:


> It's some shit - I had the same thing happen last night. Everytime I turn the news on I keep getting hit with images of traffic backed up for miles from people leaving combat hot spots. Had a dream I was packing my stuff in a hurry to leave, and looking outside seeing the streets blocked with traffic.



Yeah I think we need to stop reading the news for a bit. 

I woke up from my second nuclear explosion nightmare, grabbed my phone and checked bbc. Front page had an explosion and the words "Nuclear" and "attack" in the headline and I was like "oh shit! 

That woke me up a bit more and then I read it a bit more clearly. Still shit but not in the same league.


----------



## Magic (Mar 8, 2022)

That kid at my work who is like a little DDJ.
He said something funny today and right after I tell him you shouldn't say that at school. 
He is like "Is that not appropriate?"
O_O stares at me with those big magnify glasses

a future ddj

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 8, 2022)

Vagrant Tom said:


> I think I have been watching the news too much. Last night I had several dreams about a nuclear bomb going off in London. I didn't die instantly but instead painfully burnt to death.


Do you think it's a premonition?

Maybe you should come to the states a bit my friend.
Take a holiday in Spain or something.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 10, 2022)

I forgot to mention that, several weeks ago, my grandmother was feeling terrible pain, so she had herself brought to the hospital, where doctors determined that she had a herniated disc, but they could not operate, due to her age. Thankfully, she is now in rehab, and seems to be recovering nicely, so she should be back in her house by the end of this month.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 16, 2022)

Today was my first day in my company's new building, and the building itself is nice, but I needed to park in a public lot that cost me a great amount of money and walked almost ten mintues to the building, so I have no intention of staying there. Even worse, my manager said that several high-ranking executives shall be at the building tomorrow and Friday, so it would be best if my team arrived as early as 6:00 AM to provide services for those executives. I normally wake up at 5:30, so I am not remotely pleased about this; my manager did say that he was forcing us to arrive that early, but it would look better if we did.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yamato (Mar 16, 2022)

That's not bad at all.


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Mar 16, 2022)

@DemonDragonJ Time to do your bit for the earth and start using public transportation. You did stress the importance of climate change.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jim (Mar 17, 2022)

Vagrant Tom said:


> @DemonDragonJ Time to do your bit for the earth and start using public transportation. You did stress the importance of climate change.


he still hasn't reduced the amount of energy used in the world to a point where the world would have less than if he were never born.


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Mar 17, 2022)

On the subject of the environment, I did a day planting trees earlier this month and I'll be doing another one tomorrow.
@DemonDragonJ what will you do for the environment?
#GreenFlexing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jim (Mar 17, 2022)

Vagrant Tom said:


> On the subject of the environment, I did a day planting trees earlier this month and I'll be doing another one tomorrow.
> @DemonDragonJ what will you for the environment?
> #GreenFlexing


Talk to NF about how beneficial it is to do so

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Mar 17, 2022)

Jim said:


> Talk to NF about how beneficial it is to do so



No, no, he shouldn't have to plant trees or make changes to his life. The billionaires should.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 17, 2022)

Vagrant Tom said:


> On the subject of the environment, I did a day planting trees earlier this month and I'll be doing another one tomorrow.
> @DemonDragonJ what will you do for the environment?



I have installed LED's in all light fixtures in my house; I minimize my usage of plastic and recycle whatever I can; all of our appliances are energy-efficient; I plan to purchase an electric car once I can afford one; and I maintain gardens at my house.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jim (Mar 17, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I have installed LED's in all light fixtures in my house; I minimize my usage of plastic and recycle whatever I can; all of our appliances are energy-efficient; I plan to purchase an electric car once I can afford one; and I maintain gardens at my house.


That's your minimizing your impact, not you contributing. No matter how much you try to make yourself less of a burden on a hotel, you're not working at a hotel unless you're working at a hotel.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 17, 2022)

Jim said:


> That's your minimizing your impact, not you contributing. No matter how much you try to make yourself less of a burden on a hotel, you're not working at a hotel unless you're working at a hotel.



In that case, what do you suggest that I do?


----------



## Jim (Mar 17, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> In that case, what do you suggest that I do?


You have enough on your plate. You're just a human. You have other things to worry about.


----------



## Shanks (Mar 18, 2022)

I let my grass grow like no tomorrow. Does that help the environment?  

@DemonDragonJ I have never heard a company asking their workers to be in the office by 6am...ever, unless you work in IT, I guess.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Mar 19, 2022)

On extremely rare occasions, before working from home was a thing, there would be a random day where I'd need to work in office very early. It'd be days like 2016 us elections, Brexit vote etc. Any important event that unfolds overnight that could significantly move the markets.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 20, 2022)

Shanks said:


> I let my grass grow like no tomorrow. Does that help the environment?



Yes, I do not see why it would not.



Shanks said:


> @DemonDragonJ I have never heard a company asking their workers to be in the office by 6am...ever, unless you work in IT, I guess.



For this week and next week, my team needs to start our shifts at 7:00 every day, and I am not at all pleased about that, but we shall be paid overtime for that, which is nice.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Mar 21, 2022)

Today I was in the Foyles flagship London bookshop. They recently created a very large manga section (about half a floor) and they really cut down on their comics. It's a well known thing but it's interesting to watch the western comic industry get destroyed by the Japanese one in such a public way. The interest in reading comics looks to be growing but it's all manga, what an indictment of western comics.

Anyway, looks like they just reorganised the section into seinen, shounen, shoujo and josei. There was a young female shop assistant teaching a 50 year old male shop assistant about what shoujo and josei was. He couldn't figure out how to determine whether a manga belonged to josei and the woman ended up saying "If the cover is two guys in love, it's josei." I thought that was a hilarious and ended up laughing out loud and getting funny looks.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Mar 21, 2022)

Vagrant Tom said:


> Today I was in the Foyles flagship London bookshop. They recently created a very large manga section (about half a floor) and they really cut down on their comics. It's a well known thing but it's interesting to watch the western comic industry get destroyed by the Japanese one in such a public way. The interest in reading comics looks to be growing but it's all manga, what an indictment of western comics.
> 
> Anyway, looks like they just reorganised the section into seinen, shounen, shoujo and josei. There was a young female shop assistant teaching a 50 year old male shop assistant about what shoujo and josei was. He couldn't figure out how to determine whether a manga belonged to josei and the woman ended up saying "If the cover is two guys in love, it's josei." I thought that was a hilarious and ended up laughing out loud and getting funny looks.



i thought two guys in love was yaoi

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Mar 21, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> i thought two guys in love was yaoi



Seems like yaoi = josei. At least according to that book shop. I did have a glance at the josei section and yep, 90% had two guys cuddling on the front.


----------



## Yamato (Mar 24, 2022)

Been planting corn again and growing cucumbers as well.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## wibisana (Mar 24, 2022)

i really wanted to eat those lol, but it is imposible

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 24, 2022)

wibisana said:


> i really wanted to eat those lol, but it is imposible


Do they ship them buy mail?


----------



## wibisana (Mar 24, 2022)

Alwaysmind said:


> Do they ship them buy mail?


i dont think it could last that long

seriosly tho, here authentic X country food restaurant cost bajjilions

like 5-10-30 times normally i would spend to eat


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 24, 2022)

I found a new parking garage across the street from the one where I have been parking, where the parking fee is only $17 per day, which shall save me great amounts of money over time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karasu (Mar 24, 2022)

Yamato said:


> Been planting corn again and growing cucumbers as well.


What kind are you growing? 

Ever had Mirai sweet corn?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Karasu (Mar 24, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I found a new parking garage across the street from the one where I have been parking, where the parking fee is only $17 per day, which shall save me great amounts of money over time.



...how much did you spend for parking before?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 24, 2022)

Karasu said:


> ...how much did you spend for parking before?



I have been spending $30 per day on parking, so spending nearly half of that will be nice.


----------



## Karasu (Mar 24, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I have been spending $30 per day on parking, so spending nearly half of that will be nice.


That's messed up - like hardcore. Even 17 sucks.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 24, 2022)

Karasu said:


> That's messed up - like hardcore. Even 17 sucks.



Yes, I know that, but I am greatly enjoying my current job, so I shall tolerate, for the present time.


----------



## Karasu (Mar 24, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Yes, I know that, but I am greatly enjoying my current job, so I shall tolerate, for the present time.


Shall you?  

How much is parking for motorcycles?


----------



## Yamato (Mar 25, 2022)

Karasu said:


> What kind are you growing?
> 
> Ever had Mirai sweet corn?


I got blue corn, emerald green corn, sweet yellow corn, yellow and white mix, asian waxy corn

Haven't heard of  that  
Can you link me a pic or link of it?


----------



## Velvet (Mar 25, 2022)

*Voting Thread Is Up!*



**​

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Karasu (Mar 25, 2022)

Yamato said:


> I got blue corn, emerald green corn, sweet yellow corn, yellow and white mix, asian waxy corn
> 
> Haven't heard of  that
> Can you link me a pic or link of it?



Man - you are NOT messing around! That's great.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Mar 26, 2022)

I wonder, if I made a thread about posting pictures of your house, whether anyone would do it. Like picture of bedroom or living room etc


----------



## Shanks (Mar 26, 2022)

Vagrant Tom said:


> I wonder, if I made a thread about posting pictures of your house, whether anyone would do it. Like picture of bedroom or living room etc


Sure, I'll do it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Mar 26, 2022)

Maybe just the old real estate ads or the floor plan, lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wibisana (Mar 26, 2022)

what for? so DDJ will know you also have 3 bedrooms and 2 garages?


/jk

defitinely will do. i heard that my bankloan is approved to buy the house, i'll be posting what i got and aftef i spend more money to renovate. it is now looks like shits lol
i mean it is $10K house. cant expect much lol

edit. it is 10k house. not 100k lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Mar 26, 2022)

Awesome guys, I will start a thread tomorrow. An official house thread for house discussions, pictures and ideas. DDJ will feel right at home

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yamato (Mar 26, 2022)

I'm not sure if I actually want to see DDJ's room or not 


 




Also....


 Time needs to go faster


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Mar 26, 2022)

I think your bedroom says a lot about you and you can learn much from it. Perhaps it'd be enlightening to see DDJs bedroom.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Mar 26, 2022)

wibisana said:


> what for? so DDJ will know you also have 3 bedrooms and 2 garages?
> 
> 
> /jk


Why else wound we do it? Gotta motivate a friend to go get em big house


----------



## Yamato (Mar 31, 2022)

@aiyanah 

I think you'd probably be interested in this.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Apr 2, 2022)

i just made insanely good spaghetti and meat balls 

like i cant believe i cooked that 

do you ever impress yourself in the kitchen?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wibisana (Apr 2, 2022)

no
if i made really good food i would say
"as expected"

if i made really bad food i qould say
"as expected"


----------



## Karasu (Apr 7, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> i just made insanely good spaghetti and meat balls
> 
> like i cant believe i cooked that
> 
> do you ever impress yourself in the kitchen?



Yeah I have very fortunate accidents from time to time. I experiment quite a bit - not that I cook all that much, but when I do I kinda wanna step out a bit and try something new.  So lots of meh, and other times it's like wow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Apr 7, 2022)

Karasu said:


> Yeah I have very fortunate accidents from time to time. I experiment quite a bit - not that I cook all that much, but when I do I kinda wanna step out a bit and try something new.  So lots of meh, and other times it's like wow.



whats your fav thing you taught yourself how to cook?

mine would be biryani


----------



## Karasu (Apr 7, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> whats your fav thing you taught yourself how to cook?
> 
> mine would be biryani



I had to look biryani up - never heard of that. I'll have to try it.

Fav thing I taught myself?  Well it's super simple, but Iove it and always try improving it - Colorado green chili burritos. I had it years ago on vacation and I loved it. So much so I called the restaurant where I had it the first time and asked for the recipe. The owner explained that she could tell me the basic ingredients for the chili, but the ratios she uses for cooking large amounts wouldn't reduce properly for a small amount. So it was all about experimenting with the ingredients until I got close. But I love it.

Warning - do not go online to get a recipe. Honestly I CRINGE when I see people trying to make this. They ruin a completely simple dish by using all kinds of  bizarre ingredients like tomatillos - sorry, not a chili. It has to be made from real chilis (like Pueblo, New Mexico, hot Anaheim chilis) that have been roasted properly and had ALL of the tough outer skin removed.


Edit: here's a video from Sam the Cooking Guy (epic badass Canadian cook) making some Colorado style chili. He uses dried smoked chilis instead of fresh green chilis, and beef instead of pork or chicken, but conceptually this is the same, and he makes an amazing chili - simple and epic. The guy is a genius.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Apr 8, 2022)

Karasu said:


> I had to look biryani up - never heard of that. I'll have to try it.
> 
> Fav thing I taught myself?  Well it's super simple, but Iove it and always try improving it - Colorado green chili burritos. I had it years ago on vacation and I loved it. So much so I called the restaurant where I had it the first time and asked for the recipe. The owner explained that she could tell me the basic ingredients for the chili, but the ratios she uses for cooking large amounts wouldn't reduce properly for a small amount. So it was all about experimenting with the ingredients until I got close. But I love it.
> 
> ...



i followed his recipe for my spaghetti and meatballs the other day xD

agreed, he's awesome. i didn't know he was Canadian though. looks too sunny where he is


----------



## Karasu (Apr 8, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> i followed his recipe for my spaghetti and meatballs the other day xD
> 
> agreed, he's awesome. i didn't know he was Canadian though. looks too sunny where he is



 that's weird. 

He's from Canada but lives is California.


----------



## wibisana (Apr 8, 2022)

unluckiest day of my life lol
buying new ram, put it in and the pc broke instead

while buying ram, i lost my moped helmet


----------



## Jim (Apr 8, 2022)

wibisana said:


> while buying ram, i lost my moped helmet


shoulda just downloaded the ram instead
j/k

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Karasu (Apr 8, 2022)

wibisana said:


> unluckiest day of my life lol
> buying new ram, put it in and the pc broke instead
> 
> while buying ram, i lost my *moped* helmet



That's what you get for riding a moped. You need a motorcycle!

j/k Sorry to hear about your trouble.


----------



## Karasu (Apr 9, 2022)

Sup, lounge peeps? 

What's everyone doing today? I took the weekend off, cuz I'm not "living" at work for a couple weeks. Kinda tired.

Wibi did you find your helmet?


----------



## wibisana (Apr 9, 2022)

Karasu said:


> Sup, lounge peeps?
> 
> What's everyone doing today? I took the weekend off, cuz I'm not "living" at work for a couple weeks. Kinda tired.
> 
> Wibi did you find your helmet?


bought another, cost like almost $10
back then it was still easy to find $4-$7 one, now it is cost $10 im city and $7 in suburb


----------



## Karasu (Apr 9, 2022)

wibisana said:


> bought another, cost like almost $10
> back then it was still easy to find $4-$7 one, now it is cost $10 im city and $7 in suburb



Nice!

Wanna buy my motorcycle? I will throw in a helmet for FREE if you buy it today!

*shipping and handling extra


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Apr 10, 2022)

why doesn't @ me work

:/


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Apr 10, 2022)

anyways i just realized life is filled with so much hard work

i don't like it lol


----------



## Karasu (Apr 10, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> anyways i just realized life is filled with so much hard work
> 
> i don't like it lol



Many times I feel like I'm not running my life but rather it's running me. I honestly love working hard, and having a sense of accomplishment, but it takes so much time I no longer have a sense of pleasure or leisure. The amount of free time I have is stupid, and then when I have free time it's like I'm always thinking about work and what needs to be done - I don't feel rested. Perhaps fulfilled is a better word. Out of balance - life seems out of balance.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 10, 2022)

I was going to see Judas Priest last Monday (April 4), but the concert was cancelled due to illness within the band; the worst part is that I did not learn about that until I arrived at the place where the concert was to be held, meaning that I wasted the time and gasoline that I spent driving there. However, I have already seen Judas Priest live twice before, so that was not too severe of a loss.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 10, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> why doesn't @ me work
> 
> :/


You're misspelling the name.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 11, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I was going to see Judas Priest last Monday (April 4), but the concert was cancelled due to illness within the band; the worst part is that I did not learn about that until I arrived at the place where the concert was to be held, meaning that I wasted the time and gasoline that I spent driving there. However, I have already seen Judas Priest live twice before, so that was not too severe of a loss.



Damn lol they didn't send out a notification?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 11, 2022)

Raiden said:


> Damn lol they didn't send out a notification?



Yes, I received a text message, but I received it at the same time that I arrived at the location, so it would not have mattered if I had seen that before a guard informed me of the cancellation.


----------



## Karasu (Apr 11, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Yes, I received a text message, but I received it at the same time that I arrived at the location, so it would not have mattered if I had seen that before a guard informed me of the cancellation.



This is what you get for trying to go see a...mediocre, geriatric, stud-leather, heavy metal band. It's the universe telling you both that it's time to not.

j/k....kinda.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 11, 2022)

Karasu said:


> This is what you get for trying to go see a...mediocre geriatric, stud-leather, heavy metal band. It's the universe telling you both that it's time to not.



Judas Priest is one of the greatest and most influential heavy metal bands of all time, and the previous two concerts of theirs that I attended were awesome, so there is no reason to believe that this one would not have been equally as awesome.


----------



## Karasu (Apr 11, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Judas Priest is one of the greatest and most influential heavy metal bands of all time, and the previous two concerts of theirs that I attended were awesome, so there is no reason to believe that this one would not have been equally as awesome.



How old are they buddy? in their 70's?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 11, 2022)

Karasu said:


> How old are they buddy? in their 70's?



Yes, but they are still amazing, unlike the Rolling Stones, who are well past their prime.


----------



## Karasu (Apr 11, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Yes, but they are still amazing, unlike the Rolling Stones, who are well past their prime.


 alright, DDJ.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 11, 2022)

Karasu said:


> alright, DDJ.



Why do you find that to be humorous?


----------



## Karasu (Apr 11, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Why do you find that to be humorous?


Well they're in their 70's but not past their prime?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 11, 2022)

Karasu said:


> Well they're in their 70's but not past their prime?



That is because they still play with the same energy and passion with which they played when they were younger, but the Rolling Stones are clearly showing their age.


----------



## Karasu (Apr 11, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> That is because they still play with the same energy and passion with which they played when they were younger, but the Rolling Stones are clearly showing their age.


You might be selling, but I'm not buying. They are definitely past their prime. It's like seeing rich old guys with super young trophy wives - totally out of place and really kinda pathetic. They're out of sync with the scene.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 11, 2022)

Karasu said:


> You might be selling, but I'm not buying. They are definitely past their prime. It's like seeing rich old guys with super young trophy wives - totally out of place and really kinda pathetic. They're out of sync with the scene.



What do you think that they should do: retire from music and start boring office jobs?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Karasu (Apr 11, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> What do you think that they should do: retire from music and start boring office jobs?


Well  f they were as successful as you say, and didn't piss away all the money, I doubt seriously they would have to work at all.

Maybe work in the industry promoting talent and giving direction. And perhaps nap heavily in the afternoons  they old.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 11, 2022)

Karasu said:


> Well f they were as successful as you say, and didn't piss away all the money, I doubt seriously they would have to work at all. Maybe work in the industry promoting talent and giving direction.



Plenty of artists, once they are well-established, will assist other artists in starting their careers; for example, Roger Glover of Deep Purple fame was the producer for the first album by Elf, Ronnie James Dio's first band of the 1970's, Joe Satriani was Kirk Hammett's teacher, and Gene Simmons of Kiss helped Van Halen to be signed to their first record label.


----------



## wibisana (Apr 12, 2022)

Karasu said:


> Well they're in their 70's but not past their prime?


idk if i can afford Bon Jovi concert in Jakarta, i would definitely watch them despite they are old and stuffs. real thing just sound different,the atmosphere and stuff.

sadly it usually cost like 30-100% my monthly wage


----------



## wibisana (Apr 12, 2022)

and yeah Judas Priest is one of classic. many old head metal fans would want the same

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karasu (Apr 12, 2022)

wibisana said:


> and yeah Judas Priest is one of classic. many old head metal fans would want the same



I think you hit the nail on the head here - old fans. I wouldn't be surprised if they were sponsored by Depends undergarments.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 14, 2022)

Karasu said:


> I think you hit the nail on the head here - old fans. I wouldn't be surprised if they were sponsored by Depends undergarments.



Do you think that anyone past a certain age is useless to society? Do you still value time spent with your parents?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Karasu (Apr 14, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Do you think that anyone past a certain age is useless to society? Do you still value time spent with your parents?



Useless? Come on man - I think I explained how they could still be useful. Probably pretty damn useful.
How about boxing - wanna watch 80 year old boxers?  Or 80 year old lingerie models?  Hey - they're still young at heart  they wanna do these things... OR how about not.  They may be young inside but the body keeps on showing the passage of time.  We're not just talking about making/playing music but performing - which has a lot to do with image and appearance.  Again, IMO out of sync with what is normal. Sad but also true.

Victim of Changes?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 14, 2022)

Karasu said:


> Useless? Come on man - I think I explained how they could still be useful. Probably pretty damn useful.
> How about boxing - wanna watch 80 year old boxers?  Or 80 year old lingerie models?  Hey - they're still young at heart they wanna do these things... OR how about not.  They may be young inside but the body keeps on showing the passage of time.  We're not just talking about making/playing music but performing - which has a lot to do with image and appearance.  Again, IMO out of sync with what is normal. Sad but also true.
> 
> Victim of Changes?



I do not like you saying that, because that is making the implication, however unintentional, that, as a person grows older, they shall become less attractive as a romantic partner, and, since finding a romantic partner is currently my primary goal, I do not wish to consider the idea that I shall become less attractive as I grow older.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Karasu (Apr 14, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I do not like you saying that, because that is making the implication, however unintentional, that, as a person grows older, they shall become less attractive as a romantic partner, and, since finding a romantic partner is currently my primary goal, I do not wish to consider the idea that I shall become less attractive as I grow older.



 It was very much intended. Not towards you, but in every way towards the situation and how it applies to our identity.

You didn't even blink at that amazing inclusion of Victim of Changes. That was just perfect

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 14, 2022)

Karasu said:


> It was very much intended.



How can you say something such as that? Do you not understand that that includes you, as well? You are not immune to aging, either.



Karasu said:


> You didn't even blink at that amazing inclusion of Victim of Changes. That was just perfect



I saw the name of the song, but I did not see how it was relevant, so I ignored it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Karasu (Apr 14, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> How can you say something such as that? Do you not understand that that includes you, as well? You are not immune to aging, either.
> 
> I saw the name of the song, but I did not see how it was relevant, so I ignored it.



I'm not worried about it. I've never had a problem with having a girl. And I understand that death is part of life - which is what we're talking about.

Victim of Changes - he literally spells out how she's getting old, and no one seems to care about her anymore. It applies to this entire situation - how people are seen and our identities (sexually or otherwise).  She WAS wonderful, fine, beautiful. It's one of life's greatest cruelties. How the hell did you miss that?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Karasu (Apr 14, 2022)

Next thing you'll say is Kirk Hammet  from Metallica is a talented guitarist. And then I will really take your ass to task.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 14, 2022)

Karasu said:


> I'm not worried about it. I've never had a problem with having a girl. And I understand that death is part of life - which is what we're talking about.



I am not you; I have struggled with my search for love, and any decent person would have sympathy for me in that regard.



Karasu said:


> Victim of Changes - he literally spells out how she's getting old, and no one seems to care about her anymore. It literally applies to this entire situation - how people are seen and our identities.  She WAS wonderful, fine, beautiful. It's one of life's greatest cruelties. How the hell did you miss that?



You seem to have no sympathy for me, and that post just caused me to lose any sympathy that I felt for you; being old does not make a person useless, and nothing should stop a person from pursuing their passions; if the members of Judas Priest wish to continue to do what they enjoy doing, then that is wonderful for them, and I shall not stop them from doing so.



Karasu said:


> Next thing you'll say is Kirk Hammet is a talented guitarist. And then I will really take your ass to task.



I think that he is one of the greatest guitarists in rock and metal music, and you are welcome to disagree, but that is my opinion.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Karasu (Apr 14, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I am not you; I have struggled with my search for love, and any decent person would have sympathy for me in that regard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Full stop - we were talking about something very different and it struck a nerve with you. That wasn't my fault.

Already explained that old =/= useless. It does change things which I doubt any rational person would argue against. It's the human condition.

He's a hack, and we would've been better off if he was a rodeo clown.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 14, 2022)

Karasu said:


> Full stop - we were talking about something very different and it struck a nerve with you. That wasn't my fault.



You are correct that it was not your fault, but that does not make it any less offensive; there have been many times where I have offended people completely unintentionally, and I still needed to apologize and show sympathy toward those people, so I hope that you can do the same.



Karasu said:


> Already explained that old =/= useless. It does change things which I doubt any rational person would argue against. It's the human condition.



I can agree with that, but that does not mean that I was not upset about the concert being canceled, and it certainly does not give you the right to insult my desire to attend that concert.



Karasu said:


> He's a hack, and would've been better off as a rodeo clown.



That is blatantly false, but it is clear that you and I shall not be able to agree on that subject, so I believe that it is best if we stop discussing it, now.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gin (Apr 14, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karasu (Apr 14, 2022)

Gin said:


>

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 14, 2022)

@Karasu, I do not wish to discuss this subject with you, any further; we are dominating this thread, so we need to allow other users to post in it, again.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Karasu (Apr 14, 2022)



Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## wibisana (Apr 16, 2022)

i messed up again lol, i got this assigment in Monday, i havent done shit, i said ill be done in monday (2 more days)

man 
i played so much civ 4 and valkriye chronicle

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rinoa (Apr 16, 2022)

Hi  
Dropping this here too , come and participate you guys only need to take a themed pic


----------



## Karasu (Apr 16, 2022)



Reactions: Informative 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Jim (Apr 18, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I do not like you saying that, because that is making the implication, however unintentional, that, as a person grows older, they shall become less attractive as a romantic partner, and, since finding a romantic partner is currently my primary goal, I do not wish to consider the idea that I shall become less attractive as I grow older.


Everyone always has that "one thing" that their life would be perfect if they had, huh?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Karasu (Apr 18, 2022)

Jim said:


> Everyone always has that "one thing" that their life would be perfect if they had, huh?



That last panel

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yamato (Apr 22, 2022)

Been busy with building an enclosure for my quails. Finally almost done with it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 22, 2022)

Yamato said:


> Been busy with building an enclosure for my quails. Finally almost done with it.



How do we have a whole relationship thread for DDJ but there's no thread for you keeping quails?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yamato (Apr 23, 2022)

I'll probably make a thread about it later.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 24, 2022)

I have two tickets for a concert on this upcoming Saturday, to see several bands, including Godsmack and Halestorm; I purchased two tickets because the vendor's website required me to do so, for some reason, and the person to whom I promised the other ticket is not able to join me. I have asked several of my friends about the concert, but none are available, so what does everyone recommend that I do to find someone to take the additional ticket? Should I put an advertisement online (such as on Craigslist)?


----------



## Shanks (Apr 24, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I have two tickets for a concert on this upcoming Saturday, to see several bands, including Godsmack and Halestorm; I purchased two tickets because the vendor's website required me to do so, for some reason, and the person to whom I promised the other ticket is not able to join me. I have asked several of my friends about the concert, but none are available, so what does everyone recommend that I do to find someone to take the additional ticket? Should I put an advertisement online (such as on Craigslist)?


Yes, sell both.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 24, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Yes, sell both.



I have never seen Godsmack live, before, so I have no intention of missing this opportunity; I do not care about the other bands, but I really would like to see Godsmack, and I do not know when they shall be performing near me, again.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 25, 2022)

I made a post on Craigslist advertising my spare ticket, but no one has yet responded to it.


----------



## Karasu (Apr 25, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I made a post on Craigslist advertising my spare ticket, but no one has yet responded to it.



 how long has the ad been posted?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 25, 2022)

Karasu said:


> how long has the ad been posted?



Approximately 24 hours, at the time of this post, and the concert is on this upcoming Saturday.


----------



## Karasu (Apr 25, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Approximately 24 hours, at the time of this post, and the concert is on this upcoming Saturday.



I just noticed that you said ticket and not tickets. It might be  that nobody wants to go to a concert alone.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 25, 2022)

Karasu said:


> I just noticed that you said ticket and not tickets. It might be that nobody wants to go to a concert alone.



The spare ticket is for a seat adjacent to the seat where I shall be, so they shall not be alone.


----------



## Karasu (Apr 25, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> The spare ticket is for a seat adjacent to the seat where I shall be, so they shall not be alone.



Umm well  my comment carried with it the implications of the buyer being alone in that they won't be with a friend. Sitting next to you wouldn't be any different than sitting next to any other concert goer except that they may feel obligated to make awkward conversation with you.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 25, 2022)

Karasu said:


> Umm well my comment carried with it the implications of the buyer will be alone in that they won't be with a friend. Sitting next to you wouldn't be any different than sitting next to any other concert goer except that they may feel obligated to make awkward conversation with you.



I spent my own money on the ticket, so I do not wish for it to go to waste; if no one responds to my advertisement, what if I went to the venue where the concert is being held and simply shouted that I had a spare ticket? Would that work?


----------



## Karasu (Apr 25, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I spent my own money on the ticket, so I do not wish for it to go to waste; if no one responds to my advertisement, what if I went to the venue where the concert is being held and simply shouted that I had a spare ticket? Would that work?


How much was the ticket? 

IDK I see people try from time to time at concerts that are sold out - is this sold out?  To me it's like pissing in the wind. Did you look online? Stubhub?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 25, 2022)

Karasu said:


> How much was the ticket?
> 
> IDK I see people try from time to time at concerts that are sold out - is this sold out?  To me it's like pissing in the wind. Did you look online? Stubhub?



I cannot recall its exact price, but I believe that it was around $35, and I usually purchase tickets from Live Nation, but there are rare occasions where I have no choice but to go to a smaller and less reputable website, since LN does not have tickets to the concert that I wish to attend.


----------



## Karasu (Apr 25, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I cannot recall its exact price, but I believe that it was around $35, and I usually purchase tickets from Live Nation, but there are rare occasions where I have no choice but to go to a smaller and less reputable website, since LN does not have tickets to the concert that I wish to attend.



You missed an important question back there...is the concert sold out?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 25, 2022)

Karasu said:


> You missed an important question back there...is the concert sold out?



I do not know that, but how is that relevant?


----------



## Island (Apr 25, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I do not know that, but how is that relevant?


If the tickets are still available through actual vendors, people would be less likely to go to Craigslist.

I'm sure you don't have Facebook, so I would see if a family member would ask on your behalf if anyone wants to buy your extra ticket. Someone would be more willing to buy from a friend (or friend of a friend) than a stranger on Craigslist.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Karasu (Apr 25, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I do not know that, but how is that relevant?



Seriously? Where did you buy your tickets? Craigslist or from the venue/ticketing agent? I'm betting the overwhelming majority will buy from the latter.

It's 35 bucks. Don't sweat it, just enjoy the show. OR give it to someone for free that would be good company.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Island (Apr 25, 2022)

Actually, no. I just saw that the ticket was $35.

Give the ticket away and tell the person to buy you a couple beers at the event.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Karasu (Apr 25, 2022)

You're getting sound advice here


----------



## Gin (Apr 25, 2022)

"beer is the nectar of the nitwit" - ddj

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Karasu (Apr 25, 2022)

Gin said:


> "beer is the nectar of the nitwit" - ddj


"Then drink deeply, ddj" - Gin


----------



## Karasu (Apr 25, 2022)

@aiyanah  have you read any of _The Murderbot Diaries_?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 25, 2022)

Island said:


> I'm sure you don't have Facebook, so I would see if a family member would ask on your behalf if anyone wants to buy your extra ticket. Someone would be more willing to buy from a friend (or friend of a friend) than a stranger on Craigslist.



My parents obviously are not interested in this concert, nor is my brother, and my cousins are not likely candidates, either, since only my female cousins live near me, and they obviously will not attend a concert with a man other than their husbands; I have a male cousin who would be interested, but he lives in New York, which is too far of a drive for a concert.



Island said:


> Actually, no. I just saw that the ticket was $35.
> 
> Give the ticket away and tell the person to buy you a couple beers at the event.



I would like to get something more than simply beer in exchange for the ticket, but I would settle for a meal of some form.


----------



## Island (Apr 25, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> My parents obviously are not interested in this concert, nor is my brother, and my cousins are not likely candidates, either, since only my female cousins live near me, and they obviously will not attend a concert with a man other than their husbands; I have a male cousin who would be interested, but he lives in New York, which is too far of a drive for a concert.


I meant ask your family to post on Facebook on your behalf and maybe one of their friends would be interested in the ticket.



DemonDragonJ said:


> I would like to get something more than simply beer in exchange for the ticket, but I would settle for a meal of some form.


It's $35.


----------



## Karasu (Apr 25, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> My parents obviously are not interested in this concert, nor is my brother, and my cousins are not likely candidates, either, since only my female cousins live near me, and they obviously will not attend a concert with a man other than their husbands; I have a male cousin who would be interested, but he lives in New York, which is too far of a drive for a concert.
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to get something more than simply beer in exchange for the ticket, but I would settle for a meal of some form.



Loosen up, m8. It's 35 bucks - give it away and expect nothing in return except maybe thanks for a good time.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 25, 2022)

Island said:


> I meant ask your family to post on Facebook on your behalf and maybe one of their friends would be interested in the ticket.



Only my brother has an account on Facebook, and he lives in New Hampshire.



Island said:


> It's $35.





Karasu said:


> Loosen up, m8. It's 35 bucks - give it away and expect nothing in return except maybe thanks for a good time.



There are three things in life that I make an effort to never waste: time, money, and food, so I do not wish for the money that I spent on that ticket to be wasted.


----------



## Karasu (Apr 25, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Only my brother has an account on Facebook, and he lives in New Hampshire.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow. DDJ, giving is never a waste. IMO you are missing out on a huge part of life if that is actually how you feel.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Karasu (Apr 25, 2022)

In other news, and largely inspired by a member here on the site, I tried my first gin and tonic the other day. Bombay and Fever Tree tonic water- it's really a refreshing drink.


----------



## Island (Apr 25, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> There are three things in life that I make an effort to never waste: time, money, and food, so I do not wish for the money that I spent on that ticket to be wasted.


If you give the ticket to a friend of a friend, maybe that person knows a single woman.

This is literally how networking works.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Island (Apr 25, 2022)

Karasu said:


> In other news, and largely inspired by a member here on the site, I tried my first gin and tonic the other day. Bombay and Fever Tree tonic water- it's really a refreshing drink.


@Gin


----------



## Karasu (Apr 25, 2022)

Island said:


> If you give the ticket to a friend of a friend, maybe that person knows a single woman.
> 
> This is literally how networking works.



Maybe that person is a single woman


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Apr 26, 2022)

Big lol at DDJ never wasting money.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raiden (Apr 26, 2022)

@Karasu @Mider T @Yamato @Jim @Shanks @Gin

New contest up!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Karasu (Apr 27, 2022)

@Rinoa @Raiden Thank you both for posting these contests and inviting everyone (myself included). I missed the photo contest because I really didn't have any good ideas. I might make this next writing contest but I'm booked next week for training. Just wanted to say thanks and let you know it's very interesting. At a minimum introducing the idea like this gets the creativity flowing. Thanks again for everything you both do.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Gin (Apr 27, 2022)

i don't really write

can y'all do a drawing contest

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Karasu (Apr 27, 2022)

Gin said:


> i don't really write
> 
> can y'all do a drawing contest



Your last work was really quite good. All the detail (read leaves) - it's like feast your eyes. Is there a story or something that inspired you to create that?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Gin (Apr 27, 2022)

Karasu said:


> Your last work was really quite good. All the detail (read leaves) - it's like feast your eyes. Is there a story or something that inspired you to create that?


nope, pretty much just enjoying the spring weather

i'm often inspired just by taking walks outside

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karasu (Apr 27, 2022)

Gin said:


> nope, pretty much just enjoying the spring weather
> 
> i'm often inspired just by taking walks outside



That'll do it.

Well - amazing! And since that was your inspiration I'll just say you've an impressive imagination and a hell of talent in expressing the impact your surroundings have on you. It's incredible.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karasu (Apr 27, 2022)

You should post it in this thread. I will if you let me.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Apr 27, 2022)

Gin said:


> i don't really write
> 
> can y'all do a drawing contest



I'll bring it up with the team, good idea mate.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 27, 2022)

Karasu said:


> @Rinoa @Raiden Thank you both for posting these contests and inviting everyone (myself included). I missed the photo contest because I really didn't have any good ideas. I might make this next writing contest but I'm booked next week for training. Just wanted to say thanks and let you know it's very interesting. At a minimum introducing the idea like this gets the creativity flowing. Thanks again for everything you both do.



maybe writing a little everyday might make it easier? : D.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 28, 2022)

Special shout out to @A Optimistic too. He's been really a force behind making sure the contests runs smoothly. Some of the things he has done include but aren't limited too: helping out with html codes, helping people to get prizes, vote counting, and general requests. @Karasu. I had to kind of pull back a bit due to school.

Reactions: Like 2 | Friendly 3


----------



## Karasu (Apr 28, 2022)

Honestly all the people that help here and make this place run smoothly - thank you all. Don't know if you hear that/hear it enough.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Apr 29, 2022)

Yo.

Anyone has link to the post a pic of your pet thread?


----------



## Karasu (Apr 29, 2022)

I wonder how @ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ  is doing today. lil under the weather yesterday.



Prince Vegeta said:


> Yo.
> 
> Anyone has link to the post a pic of your pet thread?


I searched for it but came up with nada ~ not sure if you're looking for something in particular or just looking to post, but if it's the latter you might just start a new one.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Apr 29, 2022)

Karasu said:


> I wonder how @ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ  is doing today. lil under the weather yesterday.



thnx friend- im better and it's the weekend


----------



## Karasu (Apr 30, 2022)

Thinking about making tortilla soup today - feelin a little spicy.



ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> thnx friend- im better and it's the weekend



Glad it wasn't too bad.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 1, 2022)

I attended the concert on Saturday, and I met the man who was interested in purchasing my ticket, but, when I revealed that it was a digital ticket, he changed his mind, since he was interested in seeing only Godsmack, but he was not upset about that. Before the concert began, I had a late lunch at a restaurant near the venue, and I was looking around for someone to whom to offer it, but nearly everyone was in a group, and I could not offer a single ticket to a person in a group. I sat at the bar at the restaurant, and a man who appeared to be the sake age as me was sitting next to me, so I offered the ticket to him, but he stated that he was already attending a different concert that night (as a side note, that concert featured Archenemy and Behemoth, so I wish that I had known about that concert, as I very possibly would have preferred to attend that concert, instead). After I finished eating lunch, I waited outside of the venue, looking for people who may hav been interested in the ticket, but everyone was in a group, so, ultimately, the ticket was unused and wasted, which was severely disappointing, but I still did enjoy the concert, despite that.


----------



## Island (May 1, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I attended the concert on Saturday, and I met the man who was interested in purchasing my ticket, but, when I revealed that it was a digital ticket, he changed his mind, since he was interested in seeing only Godsmack, but he was not upset about that.


He probably thought he could buy your ticket from you and sell it for more.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 1, 2022)

Island said:


> He probably thought he could buy your ticket from you and sell it for more.



I would rather maintain a more optimistic perspective than that.


----------



## Jim (May 1, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I would rather maintain a more optimistic perspective than that.


what's wrong with the idea that he wanted to resell your ticket?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 1, 2022)

Jim said:


> what's wrong with the idea that he wanted to resell your ticket?



I think that that is an underhanded and despicable thing to do.


----------



## Mider T (May 12, 2022)

Also time for a thread title change

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Gin (May 12, 2022)

just noticed the page for this subforum is still

""

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yamato (May 13, 2022)

Prince Vegeta said:


> Yo.
> 
> Anyone has link to the post a pic of your pet thread?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yamato (May 17, 2022)

Caught some stomach bug Sunday and the first night was just miserable


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (May 17, 2022)

so apparently this dr strange movie is banned in some countries because its "demonic"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 20, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> so apparently this dr strange movie is banned in some countries because its "demonic"


Yeah I remember that news coming out before hand. I guess because there's witches and wizards or something.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gin (May 20, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> so apparently this dr strange movie is banned in some countries because its "demonic"





> Saudi Arabia's cinema classification board is disputing reports that the upcoming Marvel tentpole “Doctor Strange in the Multiverse of Madness” has been banned in the country *due to a gay character played by Xochitl Gomez*.



ah yes, those demonic lesbians

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (May 20, 2022)

Gin said:


> ah yes, those demonic lesbians



a double whammy


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (May 20, 2022)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Yeah I remember that news coming out before hand. I guess because there's witches and wizards or something.



yeah i saw a few kids on tiktok saying they felt they went "against god" watching that movie

makes me actually _want_ to watch a dr strange movie and find out what the fuss is about


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 20, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> yeah i saw a few kids on tiktok saying they felt they went "against god" watching that movie
> 
> makes me actually _want_ to watch a dr strange movie and find out what the fuss is about


There is nothing in there that wasn't in Dr Strange 1. It's a more violent movie, but the movie ultimately comes down to magic and creatures from other dimensions existing. It's also kind of violent for a Marvel movie.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (May 20, 2022)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> *There is nothing in there that wasn't in Dr Strange 1*. It's a more violent movie, but the movie ultimately comes down to magic and creatures from other dimensions existing.



welp, i guess i'll never understand why dr strange is a superhero



> It's also kind of violent for a Marvel movie.



yeah, isn't the director or something usually making horror movies?


----------



## wibisana (May 20, 2022)

@Island 
wft happened to old relationship thread lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Delta Shell (May 21, 2022)

wibisana said:


> @Island
> wft happened to old relationship thread lol


Deleted by Sauron the Cuntified

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (May 21, 2022)

I can't see the new relationship thread?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Island (May 21, 2022)

Shanks said:


> I can't see the new relationship thread?


It will be back.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Neutral 1 | Optimistic 3


----------



## UtahCrip (May 21, 2022)

i was ready to drop some wisdom too.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Yamato (May 22, 2022)

Going to a renaissance fair tomorrow. It's gonna remind me of DDJ at the one he went to 

It actually is the same one

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Vagrant Tom (May 22, 2022)

Island said:


> It will be back.


I guess there is nothing stopping another member creating the thread.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Yamato (May 22, 2022)

It's very lively here. Last day of the faire. 
I'll post some photos later.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Delta Shell (May 22, 2022)

Yamato said:


> It's very lively here. Last day of the faire.
> I'll post some photos later.


Did you get higher than DDJ on the hammer machine?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## BlueDemon (May 22, 2022)

Island said:


> It will be back.


You guys are killing me.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yamato (May 22, 2022)

Delta Shell said:


> Did you get higher than DDJ on the hammer machine?




It'd be depressing if I didn't. Our hammer backdrop was different from theirs.
Jugular/chin shot.



Also got a steak on a stake and two turkey legs. One for my cousin when I see him this week.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## BlueDemon (May 23, 2022)

Food looked tasty. Never been to such a fair, but I wouldn't mind visiting if I get the opportunity.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yamato (May 24, 2022)

$840 to get a procedure done on a tiny quail 

She had an abcess and vet wanted to make sure she doesn't have pneumonia so they also did an x-ray before putting her under.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Mider T (May 24, 2022)




----------



## Yamato (May 24, 2022)

After seeing the name of the airline I thought it was Reynolds.


----------



## Mider T (May 31, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yamato (Jun 1, 2022)

I wanna try that now 
And yeah, like the others in the comments I'd fry it too. 


Can't tell if I have allergies or covid


----------



## Karasu (Jun 1, 2022)

Truth - that thing needs to have the shit fried out of it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## wibisana (Jun 2, 2022)

@Jim

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 2, 2022)

I read that Congress voted to make daylight saving time permanent in the United States, beginning in November of 2023, which severely displeased me, because I do not like the idea of the sun not rising until 8:00 AM in the winter months. That, combined with the insanely high prices of gasoline, have convinced me that I can no longer endure an hour-long commute in each direction, so I shall be seeking work from home, sooner, rather than later.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jim (Jun 2, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I read that Congress voted to make daylight saving time permanent in the United States, beginning in November of 2023, which severely displeased me, because I do not like the idea of the sun not rising until 8:00 AM in the winter months. That, combined with the insanely high prices of gasoline, have convinced me that I can no longer endure an hour-long commute in each direction, so I shall be seeking work from home, sooner, rather than later.


Ask your workplace to start at a different time according to the seasons. It's possible your clients may change their active hours as well.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 4, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yamato (Jun 4, 2022)

Two of my dogs are afraid of the vacuum 


As for DST being permanent, I'm fine with it. Least I don't have to keep changing the clock and losing or gaining an hour of sleep.


----------



## Karasu (Jun 5, 2022)

I don't know about anyone else, but I was waiting for that pig's tooth to make it's way through that cord. 

Maybe I love bacon too much...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 5, 2022)

Jim said:


> Ask your workplace to start at a different time according to the seasons. It's possible your clients may change their active hours as well.



No, I cannot count on my company being _that_ accommodating, so I shall sooner, rather than later, contact their HR department to ask about a work from home position.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jun 8, 2022)

ever browse the main page and see a little icon and think

"who stole my avatar?"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jun 8, 2022)

imagine if that became a forum trend....taking the avatar off someone's back


----------



## Karasu (Jun 8, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> imagine if that became a forum trend....taking the avatar off someone's back



I would steal yours, but you got the uber huge ava size and it wouldn't look right.


----------



## Yamato (Jun 8, 2022)

I think some users did that last year or the year before 
Using other's avatars.


----------



## wibisana (Jun 9, 2022)

i dont think anyone have same taste with me to have same avy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yamato (Jun 14, 2022)

Off to Hawaii

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Mider T (Jun 14, 2022)

Yamato said:


> Off to Hawaii


@Gin @GRIMMM


----------



## GRIMMM (Jun 14, 2022)

Yamato said:


> Off to Hawaii





Mider T said:


> @Gin @GRIMMM


You friend.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Mider T (Jun 15, 2022)

@Lmao

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lmao (Jun 15, 2022)

Mider T said:


> @Lmao


Should've tagged @Kitsune @Gunners for this one

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rinoa (Jun 16, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> imagine if that became a forum trend....taking the avatar off someone's back


Flower since tags doesn’t work on you quoting u. Here are some ideas to healthy easy breakfast with oat. I’d use oat milk since i don’t drink milk.

Reactions: Like 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jun 16, 2022)

Rinoa said:


> Flower since tags doesn’t work on you quoting u. Here are some ideas to healthy easy breakfast with oat. I’d use oat milk since i don’t drink milk.



i've never had chia before but i picked some up recently to make this exact recipe for work days 

it looks really yummy- and yes, oat milk for me too

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yamato (Jun 17, 2022)

Last few hours here before heading home. 
Didn't have too much to snorkel a lot, but found a nice place this morning with a tide pool and beginner snorkel spot at Kahalu'u Beach if anyone is looking for a good snorkel and beach spot in Kona.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Karasu (Jun 20, 2022)

Yamato said:


> Last few hours here before heading home.
> Didn't have too much to snorkel a lot, but found a nice place this morning with a tide pool and beginner snorkel spot at Kahalu'u Beach if anyone is looking for a good snorkel and beach spot in Kona.



You should post some pics when you get back. I'm super jelly of your trip!


----------



## Yamato (Jun 20, 2022)

Karasu said:


> You should post some pics when you get back. I'm super jelly of your trip!


Came back Friday night, but yeah I'll post some pics soon.


----------



## Karasu (Jun 22, 2022)

Rinoa said:


> Flower since tags doesn’t work on you quoting u. Here are some ideas to healthy easy breakfast with oat. I’d use oat milk since i don’t drink milk.



Ooof that looks amazing! I haven't made overnight oats in a bit. Gonna make some tonight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karasu (Jun 22, 2022)

where is the @ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rinoa (Jun 23, 2022)

* Voting thread is live*


----------



## Mider T (Jun 24, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yamato (Jun 25, 2022)

.

I've seen people fished up octopus here on my fishing trips. Would like to see if a cuttlefish comes up one day 
Would definitely keep it and cook it.


----------



## Karasu (Jun 25, 2022)

@ 12:30 ^ after dressing that thing he takes a bite out of it - couldn't wait! 

The presentation at the end is uber.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Karasu (Jun 27, 2022)

Yeah  so I bought a smoker...I bought an electric for (hopefully) amazing temperature control.

I'm kinda excited. What should I cook first second???

Salmon? Pork shoulder or butt? Brisket? Ribs? Chicken? ...squirrel

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yamato (Jun 29, 2022)

Karasu said:


> Yeah  so I bought a smoker...I bought an electric for (hopefully) amazing temperature control.
> 
> I'm kinda excited. What should I cook first second???
> 
> Salmon? Pork shoulder or butt? Brisket? Ribs? Chicken? ...squirrel


You gonna catch a squirrel? 

If it were me I'd try pork. And if I got better at it, then fish.


----------



## Yamato (Jun 29, 2022)

This is fascinating

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Karasu (Jun 29, 2022)

Yamato said:


> You gonna catch a squirrel?
> 
> If it were me I'd try pork. And if I got better at it, then fish.



 I have heard that people eat squirrel. I'm gonna take a pass. 

Pork is amazing, and kinda forgiving too. The salmon was really quite good. A brine was recommended, but others said don't worry unless you cook it forever. 

Buying Boston butt cuz Yamato said pork!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Catamount (Jul 2, 2022)

What's with the bloody names

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Jul 2, 2022)

Happy Bday @wibisana! 

Semoga sentiasa sihat dan bahagia

Reactions: Informative 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Karasu (Jul 3, 2022)

It's Wibisana's bday?

Happy Birthday, Wibi! You doing lots of fun things?



Catamount said:


> What's with the bloody names


You mean the orange stuff?


----------



## Catamount (Jul 3, 2022)

Karasu said:


> You mean the orange stuff?


This is not what orange looks like


----------



## Island (Jul 3, 2022)

I just noticed that we need a new Convo title.

Open to suggestions.


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 3, 2022)

The Lifestyle Lounge Convo Thread: When are you going to be done talking?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Karasu (Jul 3, 2022)

Catamount said:


> This is not what orange looks like



Umm...well...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rinoa (Jul 3, 2022)

Karasu said:


> It's Wibisana's bday?
> 
> Happy Birthday, Wibi! You doing lots of fun things?
> 
> ...





Catamount said:


> This is not what orange looks like


Both are right

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Rinoa (Jul 3, 2022)

Happy birthday @wibisana

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Karasu (Jul 3, 2022)

Rinoa said:


> Both are right



I can only laugh when situations like this occur (especially online because of variances in color rendition for computers and screens). IRL I always ask if we're talking about concepts and prototypes (generically referring to a color [concept] or specifically what any given individual epitomizes as the perfect example of a given color [prototype] out of all the hues and shades of a color). Add to that our own idiosyncratic perceptual variances due to unique physiology and our mind's ability to interpret and "think" a color (qualia).  

TLDR - yeah both are right 


I'm just distracting myself with mindless babble. My friend just died and I kinda wanna wreck something.

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## Yamato (Jul 4, 2022)

How long until a new Convo thread?


----------



## Rinoa (Jul 4, 2022)

Karasu said:


> I can only laugh when situations like this occur (especially online because of variances in color rendition for computers and screens). IRL I always ask if we're talking about concepts and prototypes (generically referring to a color [concept] or specifically what any given individual epitomizes as the perfect example of a given color [prototype] out of all the hues and shades of a color). Add to that our own idiosyncratic perceptual variances due to unique physiology and our mind's ability to interpret and "think" a color (qualia).
> 
> TLDR - yeah both are right
> 
> ...


Im sorry for your loss.


----------



## Karasu (Jul 4, 2022)

Yamato said:


> How long until a new Convo thread?


You making a suggestion for a new title?



Rinoa said:


> Im sorry for your loss.


Thanks. The thing that gets me is one of his little daughters was trying to call him because she doesn't know about it yet. That rather tragically frames what my mind is doing because it just does not make any sense. He's just gone. He's not supposed to be, and it doesn't make any sense, but that's the reality.

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## Leo Fall (Jul 4, 2022)

Yamato said:


> Ima be very disappointed if that was the case.
> 
> 
> Any positive things happen last year for you guys and what are you looking forward to this year?


oH nO bRO- Let us hope(and possibly pray) that this does not become a trend.
2021 was a mess and here on 2022, does not look good.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yamato (Jul 4, 2022)

So far I'd say it's been good and bad this year. 
Gas prices man  
Among other things. 
We'll have to see until winter. 

And to answer your question Karasu, haven't thought of one


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 5, 2022)

Kitsune said:


> The Lifestyle Lounge Convo Thread: When are you going to be done talking?


@Island


----------



## Leo Fall (Jul 5, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> 2020 was a shit year


The only pro for me was my brother being born tbh

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 5, 2022)

Tenshio said:


> The only pro for me was my brother being born tbh


I actually can't think of any real Pros from that whole year lol. Not to sound dramatic but it was definetly the worst year of my life


----------



## Leo Fall (Jul 5, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> I actually can't think of any real Pros from that whole year lol. Not to sound dramatic but it was definetly the worst year of my life


Considering what went down in 2020, I don't think it's dramatic. It was complete shit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Karasu (Jul 5, 2022)

Kitsune said:


> @Island



Honestly - that's a whole lotta funny. I think everyone could use more of that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 5, 2022)

Karasu said:


> Honestly - that's a whole lotta funny. I think everyone could use more of that.


How'd you make your name red?


----------



## Karasu (Jul 5, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> How'd you make your name red?


There was a contest and those that participated got this color for a month. Its fun - I would tell anyone to enter any of the contests here. One's probably coming up shortly. They have writing contests, photo contests, and cooking.

You can win points and "spend" them on effects like this and other things too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## wibisana (Jul 6, 2022)

@Jim 
Go make ask me anything normal version


----------



## Jim (Jul 6, 2022)

wibisana said:


> @Jim
> Go make ask me anything normal version


i think i tried that but nobody was interested.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wibisana (Jul 6, 2022)

Jim said:


> i think i tried that but nobody was interested.


Yeah dont make it, they are concerned tho. I holding back not to pry too much. I mean it is your privacy.


----------



## Jim (Jul 6, 2022)

wibisana said:


> Yeah dont make it, they are concerned tho. I holding back not to pry too much. I mean it is your privacy.


what do you mean they are concrned?


----------



## wibisana (Jul 6, 2022)

Jim said:


> what do you mean they are concrned?


Yeah like want to know stuff, also share the burden etc


----------



## Jim (Jul 6, 2022)

wibisana said:


> Yeah like want to know stuff, also share the burden etc


i don't mind sharing, but nobody asks, lol. I could make a thread and see what happens


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 6, 2022)

Jim said:


> i don't mind sharing, but nobody asks, lol. I could make a thread and see what happens


Do it


----------



## Jim (Jul 6, 2022)

Kitsune said:


> Do it


perhaps on the weekend or when i get home. People are really into clannad's

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 6, 2022)

I want to see Jim's


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jul 7, 2022)

i bought a coffee thermos/insulated travel mug (wtf are they actually called) and its been the best thing ever. i guess when you're over 30 you get excited about shit like this

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Jul 8, 2022)

Guys, let's push that relationship thread to page 2

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jim (Jul 8, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Guys, let's push that relationship thread to page 2


lol, aren't you optimistic?


----------



## wibisana (Jul 10, 2022)

Damn @Flowjr 
U necro some thread and mods lock it right away

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Yamato (Jul 12, 2022)

Dang my catfish is still alive 

Caught one about two or three years ago and it survived a four hour drive home and so I dumped it in my front pond. It didn't resurface until last month. Fed it some mackerel chunks yesterday and I fished him up just for fun. He's still alive and well after these years.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jul 12, 2022)

Yamato said:


> Dang my catfish is still alive
> 
> Caught one about two or three years ago and it survived a four hour drive home and so I dumped it in my front pond. It didn't resurface until last month. Fed it some mackerel chunks yesterday and I fished him up just for fun. He's still alive and well after these years.



ohhh i wanna see pics of this front pond

sounds lovely

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Jul 14, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Yamato (Jul 14, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> ohhh i wanna see pics of this front pond
> 
> sounds lovely



We got a back pond that is bigger  with like a semi Japanese looking bridge and mountain looking stone rock fountain

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Jul 18, 2022)

Happy Bday @DemonDragonJ!

Reactions: Informative 2 | Friendly 4


----------



## Karasu (Jul 18, 2022)

HappyBdayDDJ!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Gin (Jul 18, 2022)

hbdddj

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 18, 2022)

Is that image a parody manga?



Mysticreader said:


> Happy Bday @DemonDragonJ!





Mysticreader said:


> Happy Bday @DemonDragonJ!





Gin said:


> hbdddj



Thank you, very much, everyone!

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 4


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 21, 2022)

I am now eligible to run for president, but I am not certain if I could handle such a responsibility.

My grandmother was in the hospital with pneumonia, recently, and, while she is now back in her own house, she can barely move and is entirely helpless, so I am not certain how much time she has remaining, so I should probably visit her, whenever I can, since I may not be able to do so, for much longer.


----------



## Island (Jul 21, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I am now eligible to run for president,


We found a new Convo title.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Jim (Jul 21, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I am now eligible to run for president, but I am not certain if I could handle such a responsibility.
> 
> My grandmother was in the hospital with pneumonia, recently, and, while she is now back in her own house, she can barely move and is entirely helpless, so I am not certain how much time she has remaining, so I should probably visit her, whenever I can, since I may not be able to do so, for much longer.


presidents don't all have super convenient lives where they won't have to sacrifice things they love to take on the duties.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 21, 2022)

Jim said:


> presidents don't all have super convenient lives where they won't have to sacrifice things they love to take on the duties.



The two paragraphs in my above post have no connection to each other; it was a pure coincidence that I wrote them both in the same post.


----------



## Karasu (Jul 21, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I am now eligible to run for president, but I am not certain if I could handle such a responsibility.



Wait - what? Oh - birthday/must be 35.

I think having sex is a qualifier too 

Sorry, but you can't be president yet.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Yamato (Jul 23, 2022)

DDJ 2024

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Karasu (Jul 23, 2022)

@ this convo title


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Jul 23, 2022)

Is 2024 the year DDJ finally loses his v card?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Disagree 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## wibisana (Jul 24, 2022)

@Schneider 
Soy sauce in here is kecap asin? Not kecap (manis) right? If it is kecap asin, wouldnt it be salty?


----------



## Jim (Jul 24, 2022)

Vagrant Tom said:


> Is 2024 the year DDJ finally loses his v card?


I like how none of these reacts are agreeing

Reactions: Funny 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Jul 24, 2022)

Jim said:


> I like how none of these reacts are agreeing



Perhaps they thought it would be in 2022. Maybe that's why @Shanks disagreed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Schneider (Jul 24, 2022)

wibisana said:


> @Schneider
> Soy sauce in here is kecap asin? Not kecap (manis) right? If it is kecap asin, wouldnt it be salty?


the original is either salty or sweet but with a different profile to kecap manis because they use caramel or rock sugar to add a subtle flavor layer to a salty dish, instead of an inherently sweet profile of kecap manis. if they use kecap manis then its probably an indonesian born cantonese cook because kecap manis is an indonesian staple (do malaysia have it?)

you can try this dish on wee nam kee, the singapore chicken specialist chain.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Shanks (Jul 24, 2022)

Vagrant Tom said:


> Perhaps they thought it would be in 2022. Maybe that's why @Shanks disagreed.


Give it a few more decades

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 25, 2022)

Vagrant Tom said:


> Is 2024 the year DDJ finally loses his v card?



That is still two years away, and I hope to not need to wait for that long.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Mider T (Jul 25, 2022)

End of an era.


----------



## wibisana (Jul 26, 2022)

@Mider T


----------



## wibisana (Jul 26, 2022)

If you need some explanation about the joke just @ me


----------



## Karasu (Jul 26, 2022)

Summer colds! I hate them. 

I'm sick. And I may have broken my kneecap too. 

 I hate today.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Yamato (Jul 29, 2022)

Karasu said:


> Summer colds! I hate them.
> 
> I'm sick. And I may have broken my kneecap too.
> 
> I hate today.


That sucks... 
How'd you break your kneecap? 

Maybe go buy a mega million lotto  

Got myself some. 
1.2 billion dollars


----------



## Karasu (Jul 31, 2022)

Yamato said:


> That sucks...
> How'd you break your kneecap?
> 
> Maybe go buy a mega million lotto
> ...


I guess it's not broken. A couple months ago I rolled my left ankle and came down on my right knee. It never stopped hurting - especially painful on stairs. I got it looked at, and they say I may have jacked up a tendon on top of the kneecap. They told me to wrap it up and take it easy.

I missed my opportunity with the lotto!!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## t0xeus (Aug 5, 2022)

@A Optimistic @Island any idea what happened to my blind dating thread bros?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## wibisana (Aug 5, 2022)

t0xeus said:


> @A Optimistic @Island any idea what happened to my blind dating thread bros?


Yeah where is it, i thought u delete it on your own

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Gin (Aug 5, 2022)

@Mods pls don't move shit threads made in this section to the alley

the alley already has its own quota

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Gin (Aug 5, 2022)

>there's actually a user called mods pls

ok

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## wibisana (Aug 5, 2022)

Normal mod would notify if your thread got moved or deleted. (Unless if they got lazy) so if there is no notif i guess JFF delete it directly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Island (Aug 5, 2022)

t0xeus said:


> @A Optimistic @Island any idea what happened to my blind dating thread bros?


No idea.

When was it made?


----------



## t0xeus (Aug 5, 2022)

Island said:


> No idea.
> 
> When was it made?


Today :/ maybe like 6 or 7 hours ago?

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Mider T (Aug 5, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Karasu (Aug 6, 2022)

A sucker born every second.


----------



## Yamato (Aug 8, 2022)

I got the jackpot for biggest fish 
4-5 lbs red snapper. 
Also caught a salmon grouper and some smaller rockfish 


Was cool out on the ocean, but back on land it soared over a hundred degrees in some areas. Back home was 104 degrees

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Karasu (Aug 8, 2022)

Yamato said:


> I got the jackpot for biggest fish
> 4-5 lbs red snapper.
> Also caught a salmon grouper and some smaller rockfish
> 
> ...



Where the heck you at?


----------



## Yamato (Aug 8, 2022)

Karasu said:


> Where the heck you at?


California


----------



## Mider T (Aug 8, 2022)

Yamato said:


> California

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Yamato (Aug 11, 2022)

Purdy


----------



## Jim (Aug 19, 2022)

What's the point in calling it the lifestyle lounge if nobody here has a life?
j/k


----------



## Karasu (Aug 20, 2022)

Damn, Jim. That was just cold.

"j/k" is like a band-aid for a bullet wound.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Aug 22, 2022)

someone necro'd a threads and i noticed a forum regular from back then had a last seen of 2018
i wonder if the last day someone logs in they know it's the last day
i wonder if they're all doing OK. hopefully they are.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karasu (Aug 22, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> someone necro'd a threads and i noticed a forum regular from back then had a last seen of 2018
> i wonder if the last day someone logs in they know it's the last day
> i wonder if they're all doing OK. hopefully they are.



Hugely existential post. 
I remember my last day  
Despite the fact that it really wasn't my last day - I didn't know. And what a shit time in life.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Aug 24, 2022)

Karasu said:


> Hugely existential post.
> I remember my last day
> Despite the fact that it really wasn't my last day - I didn't know. And what a shit time in life.



lol, like what if they died and we didn't commemorate them in some way


----------



## sangsang (Aug 25, 2022)

My prince was put to sleep today, he was 14 years old  

This picture of him was taken last summer.



sangsang said:


> Anyone wanna guess what gender my cat is? I'm curious...

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Leo Fall (Aug 25, 2022)

sangsang said:


> My prince was put to sleep today, he was 14 years old
> 
> This picture of him was taken last summer.


I hope he lived a good healthy life. I wish you the best of whatever you may need

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Karasu (Aug 25, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> lol, like what if they died and we didn't commemorate them in some way





I wasn't thinking about that. I mean, I guess it's totally possible. Actually I do remember someone mentioned one of our members took his life. CrazyMoronX - he posted quite a bit in CL


----------



## Yamato (Aug 26, 2022)

Rest in Peace Kitty. Putting down a pet is never easy

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Yamato (Aug 28, 2022)

I got six other people joining me next Saturday for fishing since it's a free fishing day. The pressure is on. I'm starting to panic and wonder if we'll catch a good amount 

It's all of their first time too.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mider T (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Aug 30, 2022)

im not sure whats up but i have some multiple random number sending me texts 

the texts all say the same thing

"good afternoon, are you busy, please? why dont you reply" 

bots? 

how sophisticated are these bots getting? at the start of the month one had a full blown convo with me


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Aug 30, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Rinoa (Aug 31, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> im not sure whats up but i have some multiple random number sending me texts
> 
> the texts all say the same thing
> 
> ...


Over here it’s asked to block and not answer or open any links from these numbers and delete the msgs since can also hack or clone your phone.


> Can you get scammed by texting back?
> 
> *Yes, some scammers are posing as people who have texted the wrong number*. Experts recommend you don't respond to texts from strangers — if nothing else, a scammer will know your phone number is active when you reply.23/05/2022





> Why am I getting spam texts all of a sudden 2022?
> 
> You get spam messages *because someone gets access to your email address or phone number*. Think about how often you provide your phone number or email address when checking out online, when registering for something, or when signing up for a rewards program in a store.12/04/2022





> Can hackers send you text messages?
> 
> There is a treasure trove of information stored on your cell phone and other devices – your personal and financial information, text messages, emails, contacts, photos, and passwords. *Tech-savvy cyber criminals are aware of this and as a result are targeting connected devices.*28/08/2021

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Yamato (Aug 31, 2022)

I've been getting a lot of texts and calls from real estate guys wanting to buy my properties. I end up trolling them in different languages

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jim (Aug 31, 2022)

sounds supicious.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yamato (Aug 31, 2022)

Thinking of visiting Taiwan in November then Iceland in December. Finally get to do some international traveling again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wibisana (Sep 1, 2022)

*Buying something/taking loan you cant afford*

@Schneider 
Iirc you told me about your gamble addict uncle. But do people like these? Buy something/take loan (usually pinjol/online loanshark), one who usually exploit system is pretty common?

I just realize that i have 2 people relatively close to me that kind of like this.

My coworker proudly told me he had many "illegal" online loan (apps) that he didnt even pay. As if nothing will happen to him. He is banking/betting on these usually considered as scam, then police will round em up, so in a sense he is scamming the scammer.

00My wife's cousin is different, she have to raise 2 kid while her husband is in jail due to narcotics case (he was drug dealing and got caught).
Like everymonth there will be debt collector (repossesion) who come and try to collect the payment because she missed.

Idk about her or what her intention, but i heard there are people who is trying/make a living by exploit motor-leasing system.
Usually like these

I have 1-2 millions IDR then i want a motorcycle, so i go to dealer, buy one pay DP, then i just stop paying because i no longer have a job or something.

The thing is, the dealer wont take your motorcycle before 3-4th month, so with only DP i can get to use motorcycle for 3month at least. 

Also there were more sinister scheme in play where the sparepart of new motorcycle is actually got flipped/changed to used part and sold for profit (this scheme now i think is ilegal and can get you jailed).


Me personally i would never tak a loan that i cant afford. Damn, i used to have credit card and my monthly spare was only enough to pay the interest lol.


----------



## Yamato (Sep 4, 2022)

Went fishing today and cousin and his wife and her parents and her friends tagged along. Their first time fishing. Thought we could escape the 100 plus degree weather inland, but it was still hot and humid out on the ocean. Cousins did okay and caught a sculpin and mackerel. We all caught small ones, but didn't really land a big one. Slow day today. But they seemed to liked the experience a bit. I'd take them to this new place next time if they are willing to go out a second time. Also, someone caught a small shark and some other passengers thought I was a crewmember  Might as well be one since I kinda help out. Was wearing the landing's shirt, some cargo pants and fishing boots.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Sep 5, 2022)

I check real estate listings in my area on occasion, and there are currently two vacant lots in my hometown: one selling for $200,000, which has been on the market for 95 days at the time of this post, and one selling for $330,000, which has been on the market for 153 days at the time of this post. Those are the same prices that the lots had when they were first put on the market, and they have not decreased, so how can the owners of those lots keep the prices the same, when no one has purchased them for such long durations? If the owners of those lots wish to sell them, they shall almost certainly need to lower their prices.


----------



## Skyfall (Sep 5, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I check real estate listing in my area on occasion, and there are currently two vacant lots in my hometown: one selling for $200,000, which has been on the market for 95 days at the time of this post, and one selling for $330,000, which has been on the market for 153 days at the time of this post. Those are the same prices that the lots had when they were first put on the market, and they have not decreased, so how can the owners of those lots keep the prices the same, when no one has purchased them for such long durations? If the owners of those lots wish to sell them, they shall almost certainly need to lower their prices.


They probably don't have any need to sell them. So they just keep the prices listed at a price they would be happy to get rid of them for, probably an inflated price. If nobody wants to pay that much then the owners are fine with keeping them.

Perks of having a ton of money.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Sep 5, 2022)

Skyfall said:


> They probably don't have any need to sell them. So they just keep the prices listed at a price they would be happy to get rid of them for, probably an inflated price. If nobody wants to pay that much then the owners are fine with keeping them.
> 
> Perks of having a ton of money.



I am very displeased to hear that, but it does make sense.


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Sep 5, 2022)

@DemonDragonJ Sorry to say this but I would never bank on prices going down. Even if there is a recession, any drop in house prices will be small and temporary. 

As for these lots, they might be listed at the same price but when you speak to them they might be more willing to drop it down if it hasn't sold. After all, what you are seeing is a guide price, not a fixed one with no room to negotiate. When I bought my house I was able to knock 10k off the asking price and it was not sat on the market for long so in your case you might be able to do better.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Sep 5, 2022)

Vagrant Tom said:


> @DemonDragonJ Sorry to say this but I would never bank on prices going down. Even if there is a recession, any drop in house prices will be small and temporary.
> 
> As for these lots, they might be listed at the same price but when you speak to them they might be more willing to drop it down if it hasn't sold. After all, what you are seeing is a guide price, not a fixed one with no room to negotiate. When I bought my house I was able to knock 10k off the asking price and it was not sat on the market for long so in your case you might be able to do better.



President Biden signed a law to forgive student loans, so how likely is it that he, or another politician, may decide to combat high housing prices? The entire country is aware of how severe this problem is, so someone needs to do something about it, or else there shall be large amounts of homeless people within the next several decades.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Sep 5, 2022)

I really enjoy my job, but I cannot stand the commute, so I was wondering for how much longer I could endure that commute, but I have decided that I shall seek a work from home position once I have my own house, since I shall have more expenses, and removing ym commute is a great way to save money; what does everyone else think about that?


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Sep 6, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> President Biden signed a law to forgive student loans, so how likely is it that he, or another politician, may decide to combat high housing prices? The entire country is aware of how severe this problem is, so someone needs to do something about it, or else there shall be large amounts of homeless people within the next several decades.



I don't think there is much that can be done about prices. The matket is too big and so many homeowners would lose their shit if prices dropped too much. Not really comparable to student debt forgiveness anyway. That is why you need to get on the ladder sooner rather than later. 



DemonDragonJ said:


> I really enjoy my job, but I cannot stand the commute, so I was wondering for how much longer I could endure that commute, but I have decided that I shall seek a work from home position *once I have my own house,* since I shall have more expenses, and removing ym commute is a great way to save money; what does everyone else think about that?



It all sounded reasonable until the bolded. It doesn't seem like you will be able to buy house for a long while.


----------



## Karasu (Sep 6, 2022)

^ What he said. By the time you have your own place you'll be ready to retire.



Yamato said:


> Went fishing today and cousin and his wife and her parents and her friends tagged along. Their first time fishing. Thought we could escape the 100 plus degree weather inland, but it was still hot and humid out on the ocean. Cousins did okay and caught a sculpin and mackerel. We all caught small ones, but didn't really land a big one. Slow day today. But they seemed to liked the experience a bit. I'd take them to this new place next time if they are willing to go out a second time. Also, someone caught a small shark and some other passengers thought I was a crewmember  Might as well be one since I kinda help out. Was wearing the landing's shirt, some cargo pants and fishing boots.


You were prolly flirting with the passengers like a member of the crew too

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yamato (Sep 7, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I check real estate listings in my area on occasion, and there are currently two vacant lots in my hometown: one selling for $200,000, which has been on the market for 95 days at the time of this post, and one selling for $330,000, which has been on the market for 153 days at the time of this post. Those are the same prices that the lots had when they were first put on the market, and they have not decreased, so how can the owners of those lots keep the prices the same, when no one has purchased them for such long durations? If the owners of those lots wish to sell them, they shall almost certainly need to lower their prices.





Skyfall said:


> They probably don't have any need to sell them. So they just keep the prices listed at a price they would be happy to get rid of them for, probably an inflated price. If nobody wants to pay that much then the owners are fine with keeping them.
> 
> Perks of having a ton of money.





Vagrant Tom said:


> @DemonDragonJ Sorry to say this but I would never bank on prices going down. Even if there is a recession, any drop in house prices will be small and temporary.
> 
> As for these lots, they might be listed at the same price but when you speak to them they might be more willing to drop it down if it hasn't sold. After all, what you are seeing is a guide price, not a fixed one with no room to negotiate. When I bought my house I was able to knock 10k off the asking price and it was not sat on the market for long so in your case you might be able to do better.


Pretty much these. I also want to add that I am looking at a beach house which is little over a million and I asked the agent about the supposed housing price drop that may be happening and he thinks it's probably not gonna happen. I woulda liked to get it for under a million  Still waiting though and preparing to sell my other properties first before getting another. I'm not in a rush for it and I let the agent know. 

But anyway, yes you can make an offer to the seller and see if they will accept it. Should work with a real estate agent as well to write up a formal offer and they'll also want to know if you want to do financing or pay all cash (which is the preferred and easier method if you got the money).

Sometimes out of the blue the seller will either decrease the price or unlist it. Just be on the look out for that as well. 





DemonDragonJ said:


> I really enjoy my job, but I cannot stand the commute, so I was wondering for how much longer I could endure that commute, but I have decided that I shall seek a work from home position once I have my own house, since I shall have more expenses, and removing ym commute is a great way to save money; what does everyone else think about that?


Don't you only drive about 25 minutes to work?  

If not, my friends have to suck up an hour and half and two hour drive to work and they do that pretty much daily. So it's doable, but with gas prices now? It isn't cheap.  Lots of people are stuck with that or take public transit.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Sep 7, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> *President Biden signed a law to forgive student loans, so how likely is it that he, or another politician, may decide to combat high housing prices?* The entire country is aware of how severe this problem is, so someone needs to do something about it, or else there shall be large amounts of homeless people within the next several decades.



good question 

i think its time to make a thread to _*fully*_ dissect the issue and give it the attention it deserves

might i recommend the perspectives section?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Sep 7, 2022)

Yamato said:


> Don't you only drive about 25 minutes to work?
> 
> If not, my friends have to suck up an hour and half and two hour drive to work and they do that pretty much daily. So it's doable, but with gas prices now? It isn't cheap.  Lots of people are stuck with that or take public transit.



I actually have an hour-long commute in each direction, so that is ten hours per week, so I certainly will not be able to maintain that when I have my own house.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Karasu (Sep 7, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I actually have an hour-long commute in each direction, so that is ten hours per week, so I certainly will not be able to maintain that when I have my own house.



how much do you spend in gas a week/month? I basically have the same drive  although I probably spend more in gas because I typically drive 80-90 mph.


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Sep 8, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I actually have an hour-long commute in each direction, so that is ten hours per week, so I certainly will not be able to maintain that when I have my own house.



1 Hour isn't that much. Plus, when you consider that your parents make you dinner, clean your clothes and deal wit chore, you should still have a lot of time for leisure. Most grown ups who have moved out from their parents don't have this luxury. What exactly are you doing every night?


----------



## Gin (Sep 8, 2022)

Vagrant Tom said:


> 1 Hour isn't that much. Plus, when you consider that your parents make you dinner, clean your clothes and deal wit chore, you should still have a lot of time for leisure. Most grown ups who have moved out from their parents don't have this luxury. What exactly are you doing every night?


tbf i'd kms if i had to commute an hour back and forth every day, but then again ddj refuses to rent a nearby apartment or apply for a more convenient job because something something freedom so it's his own doing

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jim (Sep 8, 2022)

Gin said:


> tbf i'd kms if i had to commute an hour back and forth every day, but then again ddj refuses to rent a nearby apartment or apply for a more convenient job because something something freedom so it's his own doing


maybe he just has another reason he doesn't want us to know about


----------



## Yamato (Sep 8, 2022)

I'd honestly wouldn't want to drive an hour to work either. Maybe 35 minutes at most. So I don't blame him for that. But yeah, he should consider a location that is somewhere between work and the comfort of his area he prefers.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jim (Sep 8, 2022)

lol the title change.


----------



## Yamato (Sep 8, 2022)

It changed a while ago

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shanks (Sep 8, 2022)

RIP The Queen. Hope you are at a better place now.


----------



## Yamato (Sep 9, 2022)

RIP


----------



## Mider T (Sep 9, 2022)

@Cardboard Tube Knight

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Jim (Sep 9, 2022)

looks like i have to delete my patreon 
j/k


----------



## Mider T (Sep 9, 2022)

Jim said:


> looks like i have to delete my patreon
> j/k


Will your mom let you?


----------



## Jim (Sep 9, 2022)

Mider T said:


> Will your mom let you?


i dn't have a patreon


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 9, 2022)

Mider T said:


> @Cardboard Tube Knight


Or I could just switch all my shit to PayPal and not use my card

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yamato (Sep 9, 2022)

Lots of rain from Tropical Storm Kay remnants. Feels good to have rain again


----------



## Yamato (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## Karasu (Sep 11, 2022)

Whoa now - summer's sooo not over. I'm not ready for mid - autumn!!   What's that for @Yamato ?

Man - last night the weather was perfect. I was walking into the store after work and I just stopped and leaned against my car to watch the sunset for like 10 minutes - was simply happy to be alive because it was so gorgeous out!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yamato (Sep 12, 2022)

Karasu said:


> Whoa now - summer's sooo not over. I'm not ready for mid - autumn!!   What's that for @Yamato ?
> 
> Man - last night the weather was perfect. I was walking into the store after work and I just stopped and leaned against my car to watch the sunset for like 10 minutes - was simply happy to be alive because it was so gorgeous out!


Some Asian still follow the lunar calendar and have celebrations for different occasions and seasons. Giving thanks to the harvest from summer and also we eat moon cakes. It's unhealthy as heck but some flavors are good  
My family got together for lunch yesterday. I was gonna go fishing, but went to that instead 
Went to a buffet. It was eh. 



The weather here kinda sucks because of how humid it got for the last week and half. Cooler weather now though instead of the hundred plus we had last week. Had some rain finally from remnants of Tropical Storm Kay. Had a light thunderstorm few hours ago. My dog hated it and wanted to hide inside


----------



## Mider T (Sep 13, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Yamato (Sep 15, 2022)

Yeeep
I’ve had some before and after I forget however long, moths  came out of the beans.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mider T (Sep 15, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Yamato (Sep 15, 2022)

Tricky

I avoid canned soups when possible. Better fresh and fun to make my own. Though my dad enjoyed canned clam chowder so I get that for him occasionally.
Then again, I still enjoy Spaghetti Os time to time 



Also, new thread time?


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Sep 16, 2022)

it has come to my attention that all the old threads in this section have been locked to avoid necros


----------



## Karasu (Sep 16, 2022)

I really didn't mind it so much because it was kinda fun walking down memory lane


----------



## Yamato (Sep 17, 2022)

I didn't mind it either. Would have responded to some.


----------



## Karasu (Sep 17, 2022)

So I'm on my summer trip. I usually pick up snacks for the road (for when you need to make time or what's available in the undiscovered country looks sketchy af). So I picked up some Kate's Real Food bars - the Dark Chocolate Cherry & Almond was very good. Really willing to try some other flavors. If you care to know, it's made with non GMO stuffs, no gluten, or soy, or uranium. And if you don't care, well just know that it doesn't taste like a hockey puck. It was seriously tasty and had an awesome texture. I also decided to get some jerky. I typically don't because it seems like there's only a few pieces that are not petrified. But I lucked out and tried Krave jerky which seems to be just the opposite. Its very tender - like super tender, and the flavor is on point. I got a pack of Chili Lime and a Black Cherry BBQ.  The chili lime is beef, and black cherry one is made from pork, which I've never had but is uber.

Just thought I would share the wealth.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yamato (Sep 17, 2022)

Whenever I travel to see my friend in the Central part of my state I sometimes stop at a cheese factory place to pick up some unique cheese flavors and exotic jerky. And on the way back home a steak place.


----------



## Karasu (Sep 18, 2022)

Yamato said:


> Whenever I travel to see my friend in the Central part of my state I sometimes stop at a cheese factory place to pick up some unique cheese flavors and exotic jerky. And on the way back home a* steak place*.



Read my mind, Was just talking about that yesterday.


----------



## Karasu (Sep 20, 2022)

Man, got in from Colorado last night but came back with a toothache on the airplane. Never felt anything like that before. Hurt so damn bad. Then had to deal with a mess - pipe leaking while I was gone. Fortunately wasn't that bad. I'm glad I took an extra day off to recover.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Karasu (Sep 20, 2022)

Pics from the trip if anyone cares to see them.


*Spoiler*: __ 


















This was an amazing trip and basically kind of redeemed Colorado for me. I went without too much of a plan. I took some scenic drives, did a little hiking, stumbled into an amazing little mountain town (Frisco) and had some good food. All in all a pretty restful and balanced time. If you ever visit, don't be afraid to hit I-70 West through Glenwood Canyon in both directions. Plan to time this with the rising/setting sun so the light in the canyon is at its best.

The ramen was from a place called Jinya Ramen Bar in Denver - if you see one give them a shot. They have about 20 or so restaurants scattered across the country in major metro areas.

I also came upon an amazing Zuni carving. It's not a fetish (that had a Shaman or Medicine Man do his thing) but it spoke to me so I had to get it. The shop attendant said - "You know you don't find these things - they find you." I laughed because the one I got wasn't even carried by the shop. They have the artist registered with them, but it wasn't supposed to be there. It wasn't even in their inventory

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Yamato (Sep 21, 2022)

Amazing views. I plan to visit Colorado one day too and check out their Olympic training center.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karasu (Sep 22, 2022)

Yamato said:


> Amazing views. I plan to visit Colorado one day too and check out their Olympic training center.


Outside of seeing the training center do you have an interest in or participate in any of the sports that they train for there?


----------



## Yamato (Sep 22, 2022)

Karasu said:


> Outside of seeing the training center do you have an interest in or participate in any of the sports that they train for there?


Been doing Taekwondo pretty much half my life so I would be interested in seeing their training facility and maybe do some training with them 
If they'd let me.
Other than that, maybe hit the slopes for snowboarding.


----------



## Karasu (Sep 22, 2022)

Yamato said:


> Been doing Taekwondo pretty much half my life so I would be interested in seeing their training facility and maybe do some training with them
> If they'd let me.
> Other than that, maybe hit the slopes for snowboarding.


 so you can seriously kick some ass...and heads!


----------



## wibisana (Sep 25, 2022)

Anyone in NY area? There is Indo food festival in there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yamato (Sep 28, 2022)

@DemonDragonJ 
You got about $2k to fork over for this treatment?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Sep 30, 2022)

my nephew continues to amaze me

he came up to me tonight and told me to baby sit him lol 

he's only three and so dang cute

Reactions: Funny 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Karasu (Oct 3, 2022)

That is cute ^ 

So we have a new contest! It's funny - I was just going to ask what happened to the contests

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Mider T (Oct 4, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> my nephew continues to amaze me
> 
> he came up to me tonight and told me to baby sit him lol
> 
> he's only three and so dang cute

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 9, 2022)

Yamato said:


> @DemonDragonJ
> You got about $2k to fork over for this treatment?



I am not certain about that, as $2000 is a great sum of money but I did spend $18,000 on my current car, so I could take out a loan and gradually repay it.


----------



## wibisana (Oct 9, 2022)

@Schneider 
Little rant. My sister inlaw (i have 2) one married one still 16ish. Highschool, very spoiled lol.
What type of cellphone you think student from low-mid class family usually have? Like $100-150 samsung is the most right? But no. After she lost her phone, she insits and ask her parent to buy her iphone 11. (Almost 8millions idr/$550) lmao.

All told her to bought something modest or more powerful. Yesterday i was asked by mom inlaw to accompany her to buy iphone but in that mall we cant find ibox despite google said there is one. I told her again why dont you buy something new but still cheap. Maybe $300 samsung or oppo. That is already way above normal student have. And still can save money for her mom. She easily said she doesnt want to. Lel. Hope none of my daughters grow up like that, or i would smack them. Or better, sent them to madrasa (boarding school)


----------



## Schneider (Oct 9, 2022)

wibisana said:


> @Schneider
> Little rant. My sister inlaw (i have 2) one married one still 16ish. Highschool, very spoiled lol.
> What type of cellphone you think student from low-mid class family usually have? Like $100-150 samsung is the most right? But no. After she lost her phone, she insits and ask her parent to buy her iphone 11. (Almost 8millions idr/$550) lmao.
> 
> All told her to bought something modest or more powerful. Yesterday i was asked by mom inlaw to accompany her to buy iphone but in that mall we cant find ibox despite google said there is one. I told her again why dont you buy something new but still cheap. Maybe $300 samsung or oppo. That is already way above normal student have. And still can save money for her mom. She easily said she doesnt want to. Lel. Hope none of my daughters grow up like that, or i would smack them. Or better, sent them to madrasa (boarding school)


iphones man

my wife instalment aint even paid out yet and her phone already broke (calls dont get connected). same thing happened for 3 iphone generations, she still want another one

meanwhile on my reliable $100 galaxy a70..

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Karasu (Oct 9, 2022)

Schneider said:


> iphones man
> 
> my wife instalment aint even paid out yet and her phone already broke (calls dont get connected). same thing happened for 3 iphone generations, she still want another one
> 
> meanwhile on my reliable $100 galaxy a70..


That's the world in which we live - I wanted to go back to school for industrial design which is basically used to design every last damn thing. And to that end, design work in this regard is like  prostitution. You make products and sex them up to motivate people to desire the new hotness. Nothing wrong with the old...it's just the new is "appealing."

Power, appearance, any facet of quality that the customer perceives as desirable enough to forsake the old and buy the new. So many jump for that new whatever. IMO it's ridiculous.


Wow - strong margaritas. I'm seeing 3 and have to wake up at 5:30


----------



## wibisana (Oct 10, 2022)

Schneider said:


> iphones man
> 
> my wife instalment aint even paid out yet and her phone already broke (calls dont get connected). same thing happened for 3 iphone generations, she still want another one
> 
> meanwhile on my reliable $100 galaxy a70..


My wife havent changed her cheap phone in 4 yrs lol

I already changed twice (extra cost when i broke my screen twice also lol)

Lucky to have her. But goddamn 1 thing i really hate. I bought a house and and spend more money for renovation

I save up like 10yrs working and it all almost gone now lol.

Why i hate, because my mom gave me a house just 10km away, she just dont want to live in it.


----------



## wibisana (Oct 10, 2022)

Now i have to pay 900k idr in 3.5m salary i have. Hopefully i will get send to projectsite so i have extra income (allowance) lol

But it is done. I just have to deal with it. Work harder


----------



## Mider T (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## Yamato (Oct 15, 2022)

First time carving a pumpkin


One of my dogs will eat just about anything

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Karasu (Oct 15, 2022)

That is really kinda badass. I love it.


----------



## Rinoa (Oct 15, 2022)

Yamato said:


> First time carving a pumpkin
> 
> 
> One of my dogs will eat just about anything


Looks pretty nice


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 18, 2022)

The AANE is finally bringing back in-person events! They are having a Halloween party at their headquarters on Tuesday, October 25! I am so excited for this, since they have not had an in-person event since march of 2020, so I do hope that this means that they soon shall return to having in-person pizza and game nights, as well!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yamato (Oct 19, 2022)

That's gonna be exciting.

I wish Taekwondo made a comeback too, but seems like Master is retiring early


----------



## Karasu (Oct 19, 2022)

Glad you're meeting with your peeps. 

Sad you're not meeting with your peeps. 

I'm...kinda depressed. I'm surrounded by these things I bought recently and it occurred to me that they were here before me and will likely be around long after I'm gone. 

I hate that. I hope they come out with robotic bodies we can move into when we get old.


----------



## Rinoa (Oct 20, 2022)

Guys check the entries and place your vote plz


----------



## Karasu (Oct 20, 2022)

Will do!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Oct 21, 2022)

wild thought of the day: men are the ugliest criers


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Oct 21, 2022)

i'm watching some guy cry over drake, and it's making me giggle

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Karasu (Oct 21, 2022)

I would prolly giggle or puke  one of the two ^.

Also, Cyberpunk Edgerunners ava.


----------



## Yamato (Oct 22, 2022)

I forget if @DemonDragonJ has tried blind dates


----------



## Mider T (Oct 24, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jim (Oct 24, 2022)

lol i wonder if the guy saw it.


----------



## Magic (Oct 24, 2022)

muh heart

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Yamato (Oct 24, 2022)

A king bed and pull out sofa bed is good to accommodate four people especially if there are just two kids. The dad ain't understanding how room reservations work either 



Magic said:


> muh heart


Quite civil dogs. Waiting in line very patiently to have some food. The Dodo has some of the best stories out there.


----------



## Yamato (Oct 26, 2022)

Been watching this channel lately. It's fun.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yamato (Oct 27, 2022)

Went on a fishing and lobster combo yesterday. Second time on that boat. Had a great time again. I forgot going to this island takes closer to three hours instead of two 
Saw some dolphins and a whale along the way.
We caught some massive salmon grouper and good amount of lobster were crawling last night.
After we dropped the hoop nets before the sun set, we fished for another hour for surface. Some bonito in the area and lots of sea lions. I hooked one and saw a sea lion under the boat and I reeled it in fast to not let that sea lion take my catch

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wibisana (Oct 29, 2022)

Since it is halloween im honna share sad story.

I was like in HS. 1st year, teacher gave us assigment to interview someone significant, just accross the street there is this famous painter, so we decided to interview him. We went to his house/galery, meet someone who appeared to be gardener, ask is his employer is home, w/o knowing he is the famous painter, we fuck up. But he was still kind to us since we basically minors.

The sad/scary part is. Few years after that event, his galery/house got burned down, many of his expensive paintings got lost.
Must be very devastating to him.
Then few months/years after the fire, he died. I think he got depressed and sick then died

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jim (Oct 29, 2022)

wibisana said:


> Since it is halloween im honna share sad story.


Isn't it for scary stories though?


----------



## wibisana (Oct 29, 2022)

Jim said:


> Isn't it for scary stories though?


Dont you feel scary, about the tought losing what most precious to you? Then you die


----------



## wibisana (Oct 29, 2022)

Jim said:


> Isn't it for scary stories though?


Wanna hear another scary one? But this one is more mystical, something like movie spirited away, have you seen it?

So i hear this story from my friend he is close, i doubt he make this shit up.
He has uncle. When the uncle still young, he lived at village, situated in valley, and woods nearby.

One day, his dad (uncle dad) went ill, and he have to take care the field alone, he spend full day in rice field, then at 5 pm (just 1 hr before dusk) he start mowing grass to feed his cattle/sheep. Times flies by, sun had set moment ago,,, a figure that appears to be his dad that suppose to be sick come and tell him to rest/end and come home.

So they went home together, he brought a bike but he didnt ride it due to his dad is walking in front of him, it would be disrespectful to ride while the dad is walking. he felt strange that his dad bring him to strange road, he never pass thru that road, but he didnt say anything. Untill after they walk for a long time, he just cant walk no more, he said: dad, pls i have to rest a bit, then his dad allow them to sit and rest, he then got asleep...

Then he woke up surprised, where the hell he is, he already on middle of the woods/jungle with his bike beside him, it was weird/spooky because the area is simply too thick to bike. I mean even if you carry/push it, it would be hard to get the bike in or out of that area.

So he tried to go home, 1st he still want to bring his bike but eventually he left the bike due to exhaustion and hard road. He walk and walk and eventually find a landmark that he recognise, then follow it to the nearest rice field. Seeing a person he yelled, help and ask for a drink.

Whole village after heard the news got shocked, and went there immediately, they ask him, where have he been, it turn out he was missing for a week. But according to him he felt only a night.
I mean he walked few hours at night he was missing, then sleep to the morning then walk home for a full day (maybe 8 hrs).


Event like these is quite common. I mean rare but typical.
Djinn/spiritual being/guardian of the area (mountain, river, woods) often trick people so they got lost.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wibisana (Oct 29, 2022)

@Mider T 
Come and hear this scary story


----------



## Yamato (Nov 1, 2022)

@DemonDragonJ 
Did you attend?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wibisana (Nov 2, 2022)

wibisana said:


> Wanna hear another scary one? But this one is more mystical, something like movie spirited away, have you seen it?
> 
> So i hear this story from my friend he is close, i doubt he make this shit up.
> He has uncle. When the uncle still young, he lived at village, situated in valley, and woods nearby.
> ...


It is actually happening
A car is found in the middle of woods.like there is little to make sense it can gen in there to begin with with these small roads


----------



## Karasu (Nov 2, 2022)

I didn't understand a word of what they said...but I would drive the piss out of that little Suzuki!!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## wibisana (Nov 2, 2022)

Karasu said:


> I didn't understand a word of what they said...but I would drive the piss out of that little Suzuki!!


Allegedly the driver is "misguided"/brought/lifted by spiritual being to that place, near cemetery.

It is strange/weird because car wouldnt be/cant pass thru there normally, and driver said he feeled that when he was going there it was wide/straight road.


----------



## Karasu (Nov 2, 2022)

wibisana said:


> Allegedly the driver is "misguided"/brought/lifted by spiritual being to that place, near cemetery.
> 
> It is strange/weird because car wouldnt be/cant pass thru there normally, and driver said he feeled that when he was going there it was wide/straight road.


IDK  like I said - I would drive the piss out of that Suzuki!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Karasu (Nov 2, 2022)

Freaky Halloween story. Believe it!

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Mider T (Nov 3, 2022)




----------



## wibisana (Nov 3, 2022)

I dont really agree with dry aging with that kind of method (one that you have to throw a lot of meat). It is really ungrateful, and wasteful for the earth.

I do like beef jerky or snoked beef tho


----------



## Mider T (Nov 3, 2022)

wibisana said:


> I dont really agree with dry aging with that kind of method (one that you have to throw a lot of meat). It is really ungrateful, and wasteful for the earth.
> 
> I do like beef jerky or snoked beef tho


Agreed, but it was an interesting video.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Karasu (Nov 3, 2022)

I've had aged beef before. I'll take a hard pass. It was the single most expensive steak I think I've bought, and I could've done better in my back yard with stuff from my local butcher.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Nov 3, 2022)

Yamato said:


> @DemonDragonJ
> Did you attend?



I did not, because I could not afford to take time off from work for that event.


----------



## wibisana (Nov 3, 2022)

Karasu said:


> I've had aged beef before. I'll take a hard pass. It was the single most expensive steak I think I've bought, and I could've done better in my back yard with stuff from my local butcher.


It is expensive because we are paying the wasted meat.

Btw
I want to make these (maybe for future contest). Idk if i have skill to cut the fish this way lol
Problem is. The fish is expensive for my standard.
And huge usage of cooking oil. Like i cant afford using that much oil,.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Nov 3, 2022)

I may or may not have stated this, already, but the AANE had a Halloween party at their headquarters on October 25, the first in-person event that they have had since the pandemic began! I was so happy to be able to attend it! They still are not certain when they shall be able to have in-person pizza and game nights, again, but they believe that they may be able to do so in January, so I am looking forward to that!



Yamato said:


> I forget if @DemonDragonJ has tried blind dates



My first date with Miss E in _Love on the Spectrum_ was a blind date.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Rinoa (Nov 3, 2022)

Dropping this here too in case you guys have the time to check the submissions and place your vote.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Nov 6, 2022)

Who here thinks that, in perhaps twenty or thirty years, television series such as _Powerpuff Girls, Dexter's Laboratory, Johnny Bravo, Spongebob Squarepants,_ and _Avatar: the Last Airbender,_ as well as the characters in those series, shall have the same level of prominence and recognition in popular culture as do Mickey Mouse, Bugs Bunny, Batman, and Superman?


----------



## Karasu (Nov 6, 2022)

What do you mean by shall?



Do you mean..._*will*_ they have the same recognition?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Yamato (Nov 6, 2022)

I feel like they already have for our generation that have watched it. I am currently rewatching Ed, Edd n, Eddy and Grim Adventures of Billy & Mandy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yamato (Nov 7, 2022)

Nice day for fishing. Caught past my limit.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jim (Nov 7, 2022)

Yamato said:


> Nice day for fishing. Caught past my limit.


something fishy about that pic 
j/k

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Karasu (Nov 7, 2022)

Yamato said:


> Nice day for fishing. Caught past my limit.


How long were you out fishing?


----------



## Yamato (Nov 7, 2022)

Karasu said:


> How long were you out fishing?


Half day trip at this landing was 4.5 hours, but still ended up being about 5 hours.
Other places that offer half day trips are 5.5 hours.


----------



## Yamato (Nov 11, 2022)

All that work for just one bar  
I'd try it if I did have the materials and time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wibisana (Nov 17, 2022)

@Mider T 
Try sate/satay


----------



## Mider T (Nov 17, 2022)

wibisana said:


> @Mider T
> Try sate/satay


I fucking love satay.  That peanut sauce on the grilled chicken

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Nov 18, 2022)

Yamato said:


> All that work for just one bar
> I'd try it if I did have the materials and time



how could something so goopy and mushy make a delicious beautiful choco bar

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## wibisana (Nov 22, 2022)

@Magic 
Uvm are remchu right? Have sister on movie industry
I have a question
Can people survive from wage of being extras? Let say he is quite frequent extra on movies/tv show. Or it is just impossible to live on wage of extras in movies/tv


----------



## Magic (Nov 22, 2022)

wibisana said:


> @Magic
> Uvm are remchu right? Have sister on movie industry
> I have a question
> Can people survive from wage of being extras? Let say he is quite frequent extra on movies/tv show. Or it is just impossible to live on wage of extras in movies/tv


She's uh studying for med school. She's very bright.
Going to take a year off after she graduates undergrad so she will try acting professionally during that 1 year off. We will have to like get her a proper agent.
You have to join the acting guild to get the high paying speaking roles.

I don't know about being an extra only. It was okay pay, depends on your role and if they use you in multiple scenes so you keep getting paychecks. She seems to have what it takes since she keeps getting these jobs easy af.  I could see her being in like The Sandman season 2 or something.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mider T (Nov 23, 2022)

Magic said:


> She's uh studying for med school. She's very bright.
> Going to take a year off after she graduates undergrad so she will try acting professionally during that 1 year off. We will have to like get her a proper agent.
> You have to join the acting guild to get the high paying speaking roles.
> 
> I don't know about being an extra only. It was okay pay, depends on your role and if they use you in multiple scenes so you keep getting paychecks. She seems to have what it takes since she keeps getting these jobs easy af.  I could see her being in like The Sandman season 2 or something.


Is she a member of SAG?  It would allow her to have more lines ergo bigger roles and more pay.


----------



## Jim (Nov 23, 2022)

I imagined them to have more of a cubical shape. It's been a while since i've analyzed crystal structures though.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mider T (Nov 23, 2022)

Jim said:


> I imagined them to have more of a cubical shape. It's been a while since i've analyzed crystal structures though.


How many things in nature naturally form into cubes instead of crystals?


----------



## Jim (Nov 23, 2022)

Mider T said:


> How many things in nature naturally form into cubes instead of crystals?


cubes are a common crystal shape for salts and stuff. Triangles and whatnot are common in silicon and carbon.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## wibisana (Nov 25, 2022)

Mider T said:


> How many things in nature naturally form into cubes instead of crystals?





Jim said:


> cubes are a common crystal shape for salts and stuff. Triangles and whatnot are common in silicon and carbon.


Isnt it calcium?  Yeah i would think it would have edgy edge since it wasnt get weathered by wind, and things outside our body


----------



## Jim (Nov 25, 2022)

wibisana said:


> Isnt it calcium?  Yeah i would think it would have edgy edge since it wasnt get weathered by wind, and things outside our body


yeah it's calcium, but most likely as a carbonate and/or mixed with phosphates, which would make the triangular shapes make sense.


----------



## Yamato (Nov 26, 2022)

Just watched DDJ's Thanksgiving thing and then I saw his promotion for the popcorn chips. Makes me wonder if white cheddar is his favorite for another reason

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Nov 28, 2022)

post contains pictures of women in Disney productions acting sexy or seductive, and I recognize all but one of them, the second image, of the cowgirl slapping her own rear end; from what movie is that?

Also, tickets for a concert that I dearly wish to attend shall go on sale on this upcoming Friday at 10:00, which is how such sales usually work, but why is that always the case? Do the retailers not understand that the majority of people work Monday through Friday, 8:00 AM to 5:00 PM? I shall be spending that entire day worrying that the concert shall sell out before I can purchase a ticket, a feeling that shall be made worse due to the fact that I am not going home after work; I am going out with some friends, so I shall not be home until late that evening. Thus far, no concert that I have wished to attend has sold out before I was able to purchase a ticket to it, but this concert is Metallica touring with Pantera, which is guaranteed to be a major event, so I am worried about it. Even worse, the tour was announced today, giving people only four days to prepare before tickets go on sale; how could the event organizers do such a thing?


----------



## Skyfall (Nov 28, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> post contains pictures of women in Disney productions acting sexy or seductive, and I recognize all but one of them, the second image, of the cowgirl slapping her own rear end; from what movie is that?


That's Slue Foot Sue from Pecos Bill.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Nov 28, 2022)

Skyfall said:


> That's Slue Foot Sue from Pecos Bill.



Thank you, very much; is that a feature film, or only a short?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skyfall (Nov 28, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Thank you, very much; is that a feature film, or only a short?


It's a short.  It's really old. From 1948.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Nov 29, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Also, tickets for a concert that I dearly wish to attend shall go on sale on this upcoming Friday at 10:00, which is how such sales usually work, but why is that always the case? Do the retailers not understand that the majority of people work Monday through Friday, 8:00 AM to 5:00 PM? I shall be spending that entire day worrying that the concert shall sell out before I can purchase a ticket, a feeling that shall be made worse due to the fact that I am not going home after work; I am going out with some friends, so I shall not be home until late that evening. Thus far, no concert that I have wished to attend has sold out before I was able to purchase a ticket to it, but this concert is Metallica touring with Pantera, which is guaranteed to be a major event, so I am worried about it. Even worse, the tour was announced today, giving people only four days to prepare before tickets go on sale; how could the event organizers do such a thing?



Just do it on your phone. Bathroom break at 10AM and buy the tickets then. No need to wait until you get home and do it on your desktop PC.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Nov 29, 2022)

Vagrant Tom said:


> Just do it on your phone. Bathroom break at 10AM and buy the tickets then. No need to wait until you get home and do it on your desktop PC.



Yes, I shall, indeed, do that; for most other concerts, I have waited until I returned home, but this is far too major of a concert to take any chances, so I shall purchase a ticket as soon as I can.

However, no one here has ventured any guesses as to why the ticket providers would do such a thing, and I was hoping for some theories on that subject.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Nov 30, 2022)

@Subarashii @Worm Juice idk where the pregnancy thread is, but i hope you're both healthy and happy

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 1, 2022)

There was a presale, and I purchased a ticket! I had to get a seat far away from the stage, due to the prices, but I still have a ticket! I am so excited about this!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Flowjr (Dec 3, 2022)

You know what makes this funny is I keept on confusing this and the alley for the longest time thinking they were the same section.

I would scroll down really fast and click what I saw first.


----------



## Jim (Dec 3, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> You know what makes this funny is I keept on confusing this and the alley for the longest time thinking they were the same section.
> 
> I would scroll down really fast and click what I saw first.


They are the same section. It's just a website trick to make you believe they're not
j/k


----------



## Flowjr (Dec 3, 2022)

Jim said:


> They are the same section. It's just a website trick to make you believe they're not
> j/k



Thank god you put J/K.

I almost thought you were serious.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jim (Dec 3, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> Thank god you put J/K.
> 
> I almost thought you were serious.


You'd be surprsied, there's times where i put "j/k" and they literally don't know i'm kidding.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Karasu (Dec 3, 2022)

Jim said:


> You'd be surprsied, there's times where i put "j/k" and they literally don't know i'm kidding.



Jim you've j/k too much. Now we don't know if you're j/k about j/k. 

You should go back to slapping the funny reaction on everything - even shit that's not funny...

 wait


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 4, 2022)

I am hoping to search for a new house for myself in the near future, and there is currently an empty lot for sale a mile down the street from my current house; the price on that lot is $199,000, which I believe is very high for an empty lot, but I think that my best option may be to make an offer on that lot, and, if I succeed, have a house built on that lot. I may spend a greater amount of money initially, but I shall be able to have a house that is built to my specifications, in a location that is comfortable and familiar to me; does anyone here have any feedback or advice to offer regarding that?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jim (Dec 4, 2022)

Did you talk to an architect yet?

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 5, 2022)

DDJ 2024....

Yeah, just what I wanted. A State of the Union Address that turns into a vivid explanation of medieval weaponry and torture devices part of the way through.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Dec 5, 2022)

@pfft i remember you saying you watch rhop. idk if you're watching this season. thoughts? the way the group is treating wendy is making my blood boil. i find it unbelievable

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 6, 2022)

Now that I am somewhat famous for my appearance on _Love on the Spectrum,_ I suspect that it would not be a good idea to proclaim my pride in being a W.A.S.P. or expressing my admiration for the British Empire in public venues: how does everyone else feel about that?



Jim said:


> Did you talk to an architect yet?



I have spoken with several builders, and they said that the average price for a house is $250 to 4450 per square foot, and most houses are at least 1,000 square feet in size, and none of them employ 3D printing for building houses, so I am not certain what I can do, in that regard.

There is also a house for sale, a mile down my street in the other direction, for a mere $325,000, but it requires some work, and one of its bathrooms is small and cramped, so I wonder if that house would be worth the effort of making an offer?


----------



## Jim (Dec 6, 2022)

Lol I think precast houses would be many times better than 3D printed


----------



## Rinoa (Dec 7, 2022)

Come and participate it’s fun besides the prizes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yamato (Dec 7, 2022)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> DDJ 2024....
> 
> Yeah, just what I wanted. A State of the Union Address that turns into a vivid explanation of medieval weaponry and torture devices part of the way through.


Ban on all pets and any current pets must be sent to the slaughterhouse.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 8, 2022)

It is great that I am now famous, and that people recognize me, as I have made new friends from my appearance on _LotS,_ but that has not actually given me any material benefits, so does anyone here have any advice on how I can actually earn money from my fame?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 8, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> It is great that I am now famous, and that people recognize me, as I have made new friends from my appearance on _LotS,_ but that has not actually given me any material benefits, so does anyone here have any advice on how I can actually earn money from my fame?


Umm, none of us are famous.

The thing people usually do is stream, YouTube, do tiktoks, or try to write an article (for a larger publication) or a book to sort of get themselves out there.


----------



## Jim (Dec 8, 2022)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Umm, none of us are famous.


We're all famous
j/k


----------



## Yamato (Dec 8, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> It is great that I am now famous, and that people recognize me, as I have made new friends from my appearance on _LotS,_ but that has not actually given me any material benefits, so does anyone here have any advice on how I can actually earn money from my fame?


I forget, did the show give you money? Or they didn't mention any royalties in the contract.


----------



## wibisana (Dec 8, 2022)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> or a book


Yeah  but if @DemonDragonJ  have agent or someone who might able to help him, usually book is ghost written right? I mean some actual author will write it for him. Tho DDJ might have to find proper chanel.

One massive book hit, easily he can be millionair


----------



## wibisana (Dec 8, 2022)

Yamato said:


> I forget, did the show give you money? Or they didn't mention any royalties in the contract.


No. They dont even reimbust his spending (fuel, date etc)

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Karasu (Dec 8, 2022)

I'm going to turn your reasoning around on you - if I tell you how, and you make money, are you going to share it with me?



Let's talk percentages...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 11, 2022)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The thing people usually do is stream, YouTube, do tiktoks, or try to write an article (for a larger publication) or a book to sort of get themselves out there.



I have been making videos promoting various products on Instagram, and, once, a company whose products I endorsed sent me a free product, but that is the only benefit that I have gained, thus far.



Yamato said:


> I forget, did the show give you money? Or they didn't mention any royalties in the contract.



Very sadly, they did not pay me, so, if they ask to return for the second season, I shall ask them if they shall pay the cast members.



wibisana said:


> Yeah  but if @DemonDragonJ  have agent or someone who might able to help him, usually book is ghost written right? I mean some actual author will write it for him. Tho DDJ might have to find proper chanel.
> 
> One massive book hit, easily he can be millionair



I am making videos promoting products on Instagram, so I hope to be successful, at some point.



wibisana said:


> No. They dont even reimbust his spending (fuel, date etc)



They actually did pay for my first date with Miss E, as well as my admission to the medieval renaissance fair that we visited, so that was nice.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Karasu (Dec 11, 2022)

what...we're not going to talk percentages, DDJ? Dude, if you keep doing what you're doing you'll make 0. I suggest a 70/30 split - 30 % for you is better than nothing, right? I mean, you're dead in the water without some good suggestions.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 11, 2022)

Karasu said:


> I'm going to turn your reasoning around on you - if I tell you how, and you make money, are you going to share it with me?
> 
> Let's talk percentages...





Karasu said:


> what...we're not going to talk percentages, DDJ? Dude, if you keep doing what you're doing you'll make 0. I suggest a 70/30 split - 30 % for you is better than nothing, right? I mean, you're dead in the water without some good suggestions.



If you can actually help me to make money, then I would be willing to discuss sharing profits with you, but I first need to be assured that your advice shall actually work, and that you are not merely attempting to swindle me.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Karasu (Dec 12, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> If you can actually help me to make money, then I would be willing to discuss sharing profits with you, but I first need to be assured that your advice shall actually work, and that you are not merely attempting to swindle me.






...If my advice doesn't work, and you don't actually make money, how am I swindling you?

My rate just went up by 20%

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dressed in White (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## Karasu (Dec 20, 2022)

Guys...it's umm...snowing on the forum.

Happy Holidays!

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Dec 24, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> It is great that I am now famous, and that people recognize me, as I have made new friends from my appearance on _LotS,_ but that has not actually given me any material benefits, so does anyone here have any advice on how I can actually earn money from my fame?


Sponsors through advertisement, grow your brand. Google this shit bro. Figure it out homie. You got mad followers figure it out. Ez money potentially.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Flowjr (Dec 24, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> If you can actually help me to make money, then I would be willing to discuss sharing profits with you, but I first need to be assured that your advice shall actually work, and that you are not merely attempting to swindle me.




If it is money you seek, you must first follow the dwarf..


----------



## Shanks (Dec 24, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> W


Happy holidays @backwardflower girl @Yamato @DemonDragonJ @ClannadFan @Magic @Fleeting Moment @ClannadFan @Kitsune @Island @wibisana

Reactions: Friendly 8


----------



## Magic (Dec 24, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Happy holidays @backwardflower girl @Yamato @DemonDragonJ @ClannadFan @Magic @Fleeting Moment @ClannadFan @Kitsune @Island @wibisana


Wishing you a happy holidays and new year. <3

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Dec 24, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Happy holidays @backwardflower girl @Yamato @DemonDragonJ @ClannadFan @Magic @Fleeting Moment @ClannadFan @Kitsune @Island @wibisana



i appreciate all the tricks to tag me lol

happy holidays to you toooo! your twins are probably due soon


----------



## Karasu (Dec 24, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Happy holidays @backwardflower girl @Yamato @DemonDragonJ @ClannadFan @Magic @Fleeting Moment @ClannadFan @Kitsune @Island @wibisana



Yeah - Happy Holdays to you too bruh

....wait, nevermind  I didn't make the cut.

j/k

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 24, 2022)

Karasu said:


> Yeah - Happy Holdays to you too bruh
> 
> ....wait, nevermind  I didn't make the cut.
> 
> j/k


Happy Holidays

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Rinoa (Dec 25, 2022)

Merry Christmas!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 25, 2022)

Magic said:


> Sponsors through advertisement, grow your brand. Google this shit bro. Figure it out homie. You got mad followers figure it out. Ez money potentially.



I have been making numerous videos promoting various products, so I hope that one of the companies shall take an interest in me, at some point.


----------



## wibisana (Dec 25, 2022)

Busy weeks/month.
Happy Holiday, merry Xmas and Happy New Year guys also Gong Xi Fat Cai/Happy Chinese New Year (soon enough)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yamato (Dec 26, 2022)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## Yamato (Dec 26, 2022)

Douglass a girl


----------



## Jim (Dec 28, 2022)

Magic said:


> Sponsors through advertisement, grow your brand. Google this shit bro. Figure it out homie. You got mad followers figure it out. Ez money potentially.


I dunno if a few thousand people is "mad followers" though


----------



## Karasu (Dec 30, 2022)

Nah @Jim if they're following DDJ - they're seriously mad.

If it needs to be said...j/k

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Yamato (Dec 30, 2022)

These _____ and _____ threads


----------



## Karasu (Jan 1, 2023)

Okay - so I had a beautiful night last night. Great food and company. And started the year out right this morning. And then I log in here. ...

I don't know why, but this is the first time I've  received a Happy Birthday message from the site, and it smashed me in the face like a ton of bricks. I seriously laughed and honestly it wrecked me for a minute. I was so happy to see this little message. Have no idea why it hit me like that. I guess it's because I love this place and so many people here.

Thanks a million for this place. I can't thank you guys for being you guys, but I have so many good memories. Damn. And to everyone that gives time and effort to make it happen - just want to acknowledge you and thank you so much. We all appreciate you.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Friendly 3


----------



## Magic (Jan 1, 2023)

Jim said:


> I dunno if a few thousand people is "mad followers" though


It's organic followers.

He isn't doing some follow for follow bs and he can literally post on his bio pages "As seen on Netflix"
That's huge. Probably million or so people are aware of his existence. That's not a small thing.

He can easily become a advocate for Autism causes etc. 
Very strong brand potential.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## shieldbounce (Jan 1, 2023)

Going to be playing *Mobile Suit Gundam: Char's Counterattack* here on stream soon.

*Room Link:* 

Come on in and enjoy the party!

Stream starts at 3:00 PM (Mountain Time). It will start soon!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Nightfall (Jan 1, 2023)

Magic said:


> It's organic followers.
> 
> He isn't doing some follow for follow bs and he can literally post on his bio pages "As seen on Netflix"
> That's huge. Probably million or so people are aware of his existence. That's not a small thing.
> ...



That seems very true... actually  

I was thinking of being careful about expecting too much due to reality/documentary fame vanishing so quickly. But when you word it like that, it actually does sound promising for him.

Well I hope he manages to capitalize on that.


----------



## wibisana (Jan 3, 2023)

@Schneider


----------



## wibisana (Jan 3, 2023)

@Schneider 
Next year is my year (rabbit year) which means i will win lottery? Which of 7 Gods i have to pray to win it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schneider (Jan 3, 2023)

wibisana said:


> @Schneider
> Next year is my year (rabbit year) which means i will win lottery? Which of 7 Gods i have to pray to win it?


actually











it aint looking good if its your animal year

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## wibisana (Jan 3, 2023)

Schneider said:


> actually
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man. Ive waited 11 yrs for this

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schneider (Jan 3, 2023)

wibisana said:


> Man. Ive waited 11 yrs for this


i mean, the last chicken (own zodiac) year i lost my dad to cancer 

not that rabbit year lookin that good for me, cuz rabbit is my pokemon enemy

ok time to be atheist for the time being, believe in china superstition again when fortune reading looks good

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Karasu (Jan 3, 2023)

I love the thinking and strategy in these recent posts.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Yamato (Jan 5, 2023)

Been waiting since 1:20 for Universal to open their reservation page for Super Nintendo World 


Delayed...


----------



## Karasu (Jan 5, 2023)

Yamato said:


> Been waiting since 1:20 for Universal to open their reservation page for Super Nintendo World
> 
> 
> Delayed...



 that's kind of a big deal. Sheeet. I wanna go!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yamato (Monday at 2:12 PM)

Aahhhhhh!
Managed to reserve the first day spot for Super Nintendo World. They opened their reservation early. I checked the link around 10:50 and noticed it was already up. Universal said it'd be open at 11. Glad I checked early to beat the crowd and now the site is loading slowly. I noticed the reservation link doesn't show up on mobile. Was able to use my laptop.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Flowjr (Tuesday at 11:54 AM)



Reactions: Disagree 1


----------

